# CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

hey whats up, lets see who all is down and ready 2 do the damn thang in '08.....

To start it off..












if you have any questions hit me up...254-760-8323


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

we are down :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

good 2 see yall down, lets get ready 2 do the damn thang...its gonna better every club in a lot of ways....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-760-8323....oh and this is also available for solo riders....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Count us in.......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 9 2008, 11:51 PM~10835738
> *Count us in.......
> *



post a plaque please.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

so far we have 4 sures from LATIN STYLE, PASSIONATE RIDES, KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE, LA COMPANIA(WACO,TX), ESTRELLA, SUENOS VAJOS, and we are waiting on a few more, and we also have a few solo ridas in it...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Being a member of the Houston Lowrider Council I would also like to point out that we don't promote or tolerate gang violence or stupidity of any such nature. I was an actual board member and had to resign my position due to it was unfair that I could not make all board meetings and wanted someone in Houston that could be there to take my place. My homie Juan from Krazy Toyz took my spot. Anyone that knows me, knows I'm very vocal. Goofy, Head Councilman, wanted me to take charge of putting the CTLC together a few yrs back. I declined due to I'd rather have input and influence rather than try to run it since I don't live in ya'lls area. I attend meetings in Pasadena which is 2 hours from here as often as I can. It is always open to anyone who has interest in the Council. I will tell you that since joining, we have gained a great number of friends from the Houston area. We feel right at home when we go. We know we can always count on someone to help us out. I will also try to attend as many of the meetings I can in your area. I'm here anytime you need me and more than willing to help. 

Michael Cordova
Royal Touch CC 
President


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: good morning fellaz .. well iam off to work


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 9 2008, 11:28 PM~10835967
> *Being a member of the Houston Lowrider Council I would also like to point out that we don't promote or tolerate gang violence or stupidity of any such nature. I was an actual board member and had to resign my position due to it was unfair that I could not make all board meetings and wanted someone in Houston that could be there to take my place. My homie Juan from Krazy Toyz took my spot. Anyone that knows me, knows I'm very vocal. Goofy, Head Councilman, wanted me to take charge of putting the CTLC together a few yrs back. I declined due to I'd rather have input and influence rather than try to run it since I don't live in ya'lls area. I attend meetings in Pasadena which is 2 hours from here as often as I can. It is always open to anyone who has interest in the Council. I will tell you that since joining, we have gained a great number of friends from the Houston area. We feel right at home when we go. We know we can always count on someone to help us out. I will also try to attend as many of the meetings I can in your area. I'm here anytime you need me and more than willing to help.
> 
> Michael Cordova
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 9 2008, 10:48 PM~10835718
> *We are going 2 have more "scheduled" cruisings, get 2gethers, have picnics with all the clubs....and also if your club has a set activity goin on, then at least a member from each club will have 2 attend your activity 2 show support....We are pretty much trying 2 unite the Lowrider Communitty around here, and so far it is working very well....Well im gonna give an example, lets say you roll 2 waco, and you have car trouble, instead of not knowing anybody, you have your fellow CTLC members you can always call on....I know pretty much everybody that is interested in joining, but that doesnt mean you dont know them, you know when all the low lows get 2gether, its kinda of a group here and group there kind of thing cause everybody doesnt know everybody, so this would eliminate all of that.....And when we leave 4 car shows, we would leave as a group and show as a group, theres a few of us on the tour, but nobody knows how strong Central Texas really is cause we are never 2gether....If anyone Has any Questions hit me up 254-760-8323....oh and this is also available for solo riders....*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WOW :0 this is awesome..I have talked to Tito before, but didnt realize this was in the works. Imagine eventually a Texas United Lowriders Council, consisting of HLC, DLC, CTLC and other area councils. A united voice, a united support network of friends and family all living the lowrider lifestyle. I hope I dont sound like I am rambling, I aint had no sleep from working on pics last night. :biggrin: 

Big props to big things being done by good people.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 9 2008, 11:41 PM~10835665
> *hey whats up, lets see who all is down and ready 2 do the damn thang in '08.....
> 
> To start it off..
> ...


Hey do you have this and any other graphics you can send me....preferrably this plaque/logo image in a large resolution size.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: k iam off work now. well iam off this saturday and sunday so let me know when the meeting is and iam there :thumbsup: and hopefully its still at a resturant cuz iam gonna be hungry  big :thumbsup: to all the car clubs that are coming together. something tells me this summer is gonna be really cool  cant wait to get da party started and everyone will be together at the carshow in Waco on June 22nd :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2008, 08:55 AM~10837123
> *WOW :0  this is awesome..I have talked to Tito before, but didnt realize this was in the works.  Imagine eventually a Texas United Lowriders Council, consisting of  HLC, DLC, CTLC and other area councils.  A united voice, a united support network of friends and family all living the lowrider lifestyle. I hope I dont sound like I am rambling, I aint had no sleep from working on pics last night. :biggrin:
> 
> Big props to big things being done by good people.
> *



might have 2 hit you up 2 get workin on a design.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so is the meeting in Temple on Sat 14th or Sun 15th? place and time once you find out Tito ..  i got lucky n got the whole weekend off so iam there :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

we will see yall saturday


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

add Rollerz Only :biggrin: Dallas to the list


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: .....saturday at 5 homies...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 12:25 AM~10852147
> *:thumbsup: .....saturday at 5 homies...
> *


where at in Temple???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 AM~10852310
> *where at in Temple???
> *


x2, hey alex that means we need to leave the car wash early!!!!! not at 5 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 AM~10852310
> *where at in Temple???
> *



x3 and manny and tommy from killeen wanna know too


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

tres magueyes restaurant right off of central, not 2 far from the interstate...if you have ever chilled at the car wash that everyone chills at in temple, its the mexican restaurant right across the street...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10855018
> *tres magueyes restaurant right off of central, not 2 far from the interstate...if you have ever chilled at the car wash that everyone chills at in temple, its the mexican restaurant right across the street...
> *



k ill be sure and let everyone in K town know .. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 12 2008, 01:55 PM~10855813
> *k ill be sure and let everyone in K town know ..  :thumbsup:
> *



member, its reps not whole club....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

URL=http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=117&i[=pelons2yt1.jp7.imageshack.us/img117/2181/pelons2yt1.65a5fc3f8a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 02:47 PM~10856252
> *member, its reps not whole club....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 03:47 PM~10856252
> *member, its reps not whole club....
> *



awready thats wha i told Tommy n Manny sunday when i was over there..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Already Homies!, this is tha beggining of great minds coming together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

posted up and ready to rep. the centro


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD LUCK BROTHERS..THE HLC HAS YALL'S BACK....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 12 2008, 11:25 PM~10860267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 12 2008, 09:08 PM~10858411
> *Already Homies!, this is tha beggining of great minds coming together.  :thumbsup:
> *



sunday after the show.. taco stand then its cruising valley mills :thumbsup: who's wit me?? :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

with you homie


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

for some carnitas :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will be there !!!!!!! :biggrin:  whewwwww


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

cant wait...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 13 2008, 11:57 AM~10862613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i member the girl in the middle almost put a dent in my hood :angry: but ill take the 2 on each end :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2008, 02:30 PM~10864070
> *i member the girl in the middle almost put a dent in my hood  :angry:  but ill take the 2 on each end  :biggrin:
> *


Was up miggy! :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 13 2008, 03:30 PM~10864070
> *i member the girl in the middle almost put a dent in my hood  :angry:  but ill take the 2 on each end  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 13 2008, 09:57 AM~10862613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need the one in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 13 2008, 04:19 PM~10864454
> *Was up miggy!  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



whats up bro.. 4realz just ask beto. just out of nowhere she hopped on my hood and it popped loud i was like fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i got a pic somewhere let me get it off my myspace.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 13 2008, 08:29 PM~10866082
> *i need the one in the middle  :biggrin:
> *



u and them white girls .. they TROUBLE bro.. white girls love to call the cops atleast on me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

see wha i mean.. n she laughing like it funny


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

but at the end of the day she still knew who's daddy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 01:33 AM~10867775
> *whats up bro.. 4realz just ask beto.  just out of nowhere she hopped on my hood and it popped loud i was like fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i got a pic somewhere let me get it off my myspace.
> *



she was like.......FK YO HOOD *****!!!! hahaha.....



i would have slapped that bitch off my car.......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 12:34 AM~10867778
> *u and them white girls .. they TROUBLE bro.. white girls love to call the cops atleast on me
> *


they swallow :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal ryda, Cut N 3's

you guys still comming up :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2008, 03:06 PM~10869565
> *they swallow  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2008, 03:10 PM~10869586
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: regal ryda, Cut N 3's
> 
> ...


YESSS SSSIIRR! What up regal ryda


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

nuttin much.... finna go bak outside and wire up a new switch so i can try and make it out


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 14 2008, 03:13 PM~10869594
> *nuttin much.... finna go bak outside and wire up a new switch so i can try and make it out
> *


hope to see u out there homie. wish we was bring a car out too :uh: :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 01:33 AM~10867775
> *whats up bro.. 4realz just ask beto.  just out of nowhere she hopped on my hood and it popped loud i was like fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk i got a pic somewhere let me get it off my myspace.
> *


Yes sir. I saw tha whole thing, when that hood poped everything got quiet & all attention went to her. l.o.l.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

It was great meeting everyone putting the face with the name. See yall in Waco.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 14 2008, 11:05 PM~10871559
> *It was great meeting everyone putting the face with the name. See yall in Waco.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how did the meeting go?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

meetin was good. Glad to have meet eveyone and hopefully there members as well. First stop for the New Central Texas Lowrider Council is the WEGO TOUR STOP #7 Waco Summer Kick Off! :biggrin: We have home avantage!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 15 2008, 07:43 AM~10872690
> *meetin was good. Glad to have meet eveyone and hopefully there members as well. First stop for the New Central Texas Lowrider Council is the WEGO TOUR STOP #7 Waco Summer Kick Off! :biggrin:  We have home avantage!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

what clubs showed up yesterday?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 15 2008, 04:54 PM~10874642
> *:biggrin:
> *



did u make it out there yesterday?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Jun 15 2008, 03:04 PM~10874684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estrella, Passionate, Latin Style, La Campania, 1st class, Rollout, Rollerz Only, Suenos Vajos (sp), Knights of Pleasure, Firme Tiempo, Exotic Ones


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 15 2008, 03:54 PM~10874642
> *:biggrin:
> *



cant forget the solo riders.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

Whats good regal ryda! how you living dog!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 02:03 AM~10867828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All hell no bro :angry: i would have mad that bitch
sucked my dick


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 03:03 AM~10867828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit i would have jumped on her hood! :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 15 2008, 09:53 PM~10876068
> *All hell no bro  :angry:  i would have mad that bitch
> sucked my dick
> *



haha.. i dunno bout her but the 2 standin out the sunroof hell yea esp the light skinned 1 .. she was hot .. u wild bro haha iam gonna see the white girl ridin in the white lacc now boppin i mean hoppin


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 15 2008, 11:06 PM~10876531
> *shit i would have jumped on her hood! :0
> *



more then likely she'll be at the waco show next sunday cuz that pic was at another waco show back in march i think.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Jun 15 2008, 07:35 PM~10875978
> *Whats good regal ryda!  how you living dog!
> *


wasssup where u been hidin man? :biggrin: 


you just had a lil one right


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 15 2008, 09:36 PM~10876823
> *more then likely she'll be at the waco show next sunday cuz that pic was at another waco show back in march i think.
> *


then u betta point her out to ya boy cuz im huntin for new head doctors :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up regal ryda I got some video of you hoppin down 35 crazy aSS dude... :biggrin: I'll try to post it up later tonight ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 05:42 AM~10878289
> *what up regal ryda I got some video of you hoppin down 35 crazy aSS dude...  :biggrin:  I'll try to post it up later tonight ...
> *


cool thats wassssup.... i went down on rancier that same night an got a lil more air under there but no freakin cameraman :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 16 2008, 12:25 AM~10877291
> *then u betta point her out to ya boy cuz im huntin for new head doctors  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

Staying low key homie, just working on my fleet, getting it ready for next year. Im about to go overseas in a couple weeks, so im just maintaining dog. My shorty aint due till August 1st though. The new upcoming ryda! lol Got to start building her one soon. lol


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 15 2008, 10:24 PM~10877271
> *wasssup where u been hidin man?  :biggrin:
> you just had a lil one right
> *


I Been low key homie! Just maintining, working on my fleet, getting it ready for next year. Im bout to leave overseas in a couple weeks, so i been just chillin. My shorty aint due till Aug 1st though, another upcoming ryda! :biggrin: Got to start building her one soon!  You hitting up that Waco show!


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 15 2008, 10:24 PM~10877271
> *wasssup where u been hidin man?  :biggrin:
> you just had a lil one right
> *


I Been low key homie! Just maintining, working on my fleet, getting it ready for next year. Im bout to leave overseas in a couple weeks, so i been just chillin. My shorty aint due till Aug 1st though, another upcoming ryda! :biggrin: Got to start building her one soon!  You hitting up that Waco show!


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

***** my computer fucked up, that bitch posted three times, im about to burn this bitch!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Jun 16 2008, 09:40 AM~10879268
> *I Been low key homie! Just maintining, working on my fleet, getting it ready for next year. Im bout to leave overseas in a couple weeks, so i been just chillin. My shorty aint due till Aug 1st though, another upcoming ryda! :biggrin: Got to start building her one soon!   You hitting up that Waco show!
> *


yea imma try to if i aint gotta work and i can get my touch up painting done in time may have to pull an all nighter one night this week :biggrin:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 16 2008, 09:51 AM~10879334
> *yea imma try to if i aint gotta work and i can get my touch up painting done in time may have to pull an all nighter one night this week :biggrin:
> *




Fuck it! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it to the meeting. Kitchen remodeling is a pain in the ass!! haha.

Well it's good to see that the Council seems to be off to a good start. I may make it down to the show this weekend, not sure just yet. I hope that everyone who is part of the Council realizes the importance of bringing ideas and voicing their opinion is. The Council is not made up of just one person or group. The efforts and views of everyone there is what will make it work. Any person or car club can break this group up or cause it to have a negative outlook by negative actions. It is very important that everyone maintain a level of respect for and with each other at all times. What your club members do will definately reflect on your club and the Council as a whole. Good luck guys and if I can help, just ask.

Michael Cordova
Royal Touch CC
President


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2008, 12:15 PM~10879494
> *Sorry I wasn't able to make it to the meeting. Kitchen remodeling is a pain in the ass!! haha.
> 
> Well it's good to see that the Council seems to be off to a good start. I may make it down to the show this weekend, not sure just yet. I hope that everyone who is part of the Council realizes the importance of bringing ideas and voicing their opinion is. The Council is not made up of just one person or group. The efforts and views of everyone there is what will make it work. Any person or car club can break this group up or cause it to have a negative outlook by negative actions. It is very important that everyone maintain a level of respect for and with each other at all times. What your club members do will definately reflect on your club and the Council as a whole. Good luck guys and if I can help, just ask.
> ...



i dont think anyone could word that any better bro :thumbsup: let us know whats up with that picnic.. its summertime 100 degree weather so u know we ready


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 16 2008, 08:57 AM~10878502
> *cool thats wassssup.... i went down on rancier that same night an got a lil more air under there but no freakin cameraman  :angry:
> *



pics or it didnt happen :no: j/k bro i know u crazy like that. 3 wheeling on the bridge over i35 from one side to the other and as narrow as that road is.. man fuck dat haha


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

WHERE IS THE LINK OF THE CAR LANDING ON AN IMPALA YOU ALL WERE TALKING ABOUT...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD TO HEAR YALL 'S MEETING WENT WELL...KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN CT TEXAS AS WE DUE IN SE TEXAS....UNITY IS POWER.....GOOD LUCK BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN THE CTLC!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 16 2008, 05:17 PM~10882217
> *GOOD TO HEAR YALL 'S MEETING WENT WELL...KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN CT TEXAS AS WE DUE IN SE TEXAS....UNITY IS POWER.....GOOD LUCK BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN THE CTLC!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

regal ryda and Manny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY

tried to load it here but didnt work WTF


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PuGDbYw0FWY&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PuGDbYw0FWY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 16 2008, 08:37 PM~10883301
> *  regal ryda and Manny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuGDbYw0FWY
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *regal ryda*


aint it passed your bedtime .. bad azz video by the way


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 17 2008, 01:03 AM~10886443
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, regal ryda
> aint it passed your bedtime .. bad azz video by the way
> *


nah i was at work 16 hr ovanighter :biggrin: thanks, Benny may hav to become my cameraman :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 17 2008, 09:40 AM~10887204
> *nah i was at work 16 hr ovanighter  :biggrin: thanks, Benny may hav to become my cameraman :biggrin:
> *



hell yea we need a video when we're all riding together..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Ready to Rep!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 19 2008, 01:13 PM~10905825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got 4sale two 15ft #8 hoses forsale in good condition and also iam looking for some 15th #6 hoses if anyone has any for sale... get at me if you know anyone who's lookin for some #8s or has some #6s they wanna sale.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

This is where everybody getting info from shows huh?! Hey where is the waco show this Sunday? I'mma be out there! Need some info though...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30+Jun 19 2008, 04:52 PM~10908460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414207


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 19 2008, 04:52 PM~10908460
> *This is where everybody getting info from shows huh?! Hey where is the waco show this Sunday? I'mma be out there! Need some info though...
> *


you rollin wit us J, oh and you got a twin out here too same color and all :biggrin: i thought it was yo shit for a min


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 19 2008, 08:59 PM~10910289
> *you rollin wit us J, oh and you got a twin out here too same color and all  :biggrin: i thought it was yo shit for a min
> *


What?! He on juice? Yeah i'm going. Where y'all meeting at? My fleet about to start standing out in a minute it's all gravey


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 19 2008, 11:24 PM~10910514
> *What?! He on juice? Yeah i'm going. Where y'all meeting at? My fleet about to start standing out in a minute it's all gravey
> *



iam thinkin maybe everyone from killeen and austin could meet up in belton like at 7:30-8 oclock and go up to waco .. iam down if yall down. the mc donalds would be a good spot to meet up they got a big parkin lot and its right off i35. let me know if anyone is interested in doing that


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10910514
> *What?! He on juice? Yeah i'm going. Where y'all meeting at? My fleet about to start standing out in a minute it's all gravey
> *


yea he lifted, nice clean set upo too, we supposed to meeting at 7-11 @ willowsprings like at 8 but it m ay be a lil lata cuz i dont get off duty til like 9 and i still gotta load my car up and shit :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2008, 09:21 AM~10912195
> *yea he lifted, nice clean set upo too, we supposed to meeting at 7-11 @ willowsprings like at 8 but it m ay be a lil lata cuz i dont get off duty til like 9 and i still gotta load my car up and shit  :biggrin:
> *



call in  tell em you cant make it. i wanna try to get there by 8 to make sure i get a good spot. i dont want it to fill up b4 i get there  ill probably be leaving cameron about 6:30 in da morning cuz i gotta go to Belton first and then head to Waco. i wanna try and meet up with Knights Of Pleasure out of Austin and ride wit them to Waco. it'd be nice to get everyone together in Belton and go to Waco and pull up to the convention center about 30 or 40 cars deep


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 20 2008, 01:10 PM~10914655
> *call in    tell em you cant make it.  i wanna try to get there by 8 to make sure i get a good spot.  i dont want it to fill up b4 i get there   ill probably be leaving cameron about 6:30 in da morning cuz i gotta go to Belton first and then head to Waco.  i wanna try and meet up with Knights Of Pleasure out of Austin and ride wit them to Waco.  it'd be nice to get everyone together in Belton and go to Waco and pull up to the convention center about 30 or 40 cars deep
> *


***** the army aint hearin that call in shit :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2008, 09:15 PM~10916933
> ****** the army aint hearin that call in shit  :biggrin:
> *



yea i guess u got a point there .. my bad. i'll see ya at the show though and then we can all cruise waco and head back home at da same time hopefully


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

tomorrow is the big day to show them wha central texas got ..


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 20 2008, 07:21 AM~10912195
> *yea he lifted, nice clean set upo too, we supposed to meeting at 7-11 @ willowsprings like at 8 but it m ay be a lil lata cuz i dont get off duty til like 9 and i still gotta load my car up and shit  :biggrin:
> *


Damn 8? I just talked to Seneca and Casper. I plan to roll out like 10 if i don't get up before that. Let me know if you trying to roll.


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 20 2008, 04:01 AM~10911702
> *iam thinkin maybe everyone from killeen and austin could meet up in belton like at 7:30-8 oclock and go up to waco .. iam down if yall down.  the mc donalds would be a good spot to meet up they got a big parkin lot and its right off i35.  let me know if anyone is interested in doing that
> *


Y'all still plannin on meeting around 7 or 8 Mcdonalds?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Jun 21 2008, 07:55 PM~10921544
> *Y'all still plannin on meeting around 7 or 8 Mcdonalds?
> *



yea i think so far its me and knights of pleasure out of austin.. they said they leaving ATX about 7 and i stay in Cameron so iam just gonna roll to Belton pick this 1 chick up and wait on them. but Johnny from 1st class texted me and said they rollin out from Temple at 8:30. id like to have everyone leave together but i doubt that'll happen unless Knights from Austin dont get in Belton till bout 8 or 8:30 then maybe so. 254-482-5305 is my cell hit me up if u wanna ride up there wit us. cuz doors open at 7 at the convention center and we're all tryin to get a good spot cuz they said they closing doors at 11 and i know its gonna fill up fast. Dallas Lowriders, Rollerz Only from San Antonio and Dallas and Ft Worth are already in Waco spending the night so i know they gettin there early too. theres a couple of other clubs already in Waco too.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

man that trip back to ATX was horrible and to top that I'm at work right now and tired as hell.. congrats to all yall who placed yesterday.. Looking forward to meeting up with all yall again... but not at tres magueys.. :burn: take it E Z ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 23 2008, 07:14 AM~10930456
> *man that trip back to ATX was horrible and to top that I'm at work right now and tired as hell..  congrats to all yall who placed yesterday.. Looking forward to meeting up with all yall again... but not at tres magueys.. :burn:  take it E Z ...
> *


 :happysad: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just messing around :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10933169
> *just messing around  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 01:24 PM~10933169
> *just messing around  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight, that would be clean on our sleeves or something


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just messing around


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yall get the idea


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 04:15 PM~10933621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

my bad. didnt mean to cut it in half


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 04:45 PM~10933838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol someone had to get ya. i almost got Rick too but he woke up just b4 i took the pic


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: you still had a thousand other chances he slept the whole time :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Dat Boy Miggy

Posts: 666  
Joined: Jan 2008
Car Club: Latin Style 

hno: HURRY, MAKE AN OTHER POST! :ugh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 05:25 PM~10934145
> *Dat Boy Miggy
> 
> Posts: 666
> ...



ahhh shit  i didnt even notice that. i see the guy from Dallas Lowriders caught all of yall asleep on the waco show page. i even took a nap in the car for a lil bit. hope no one got pics of that


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

thats looking chill


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^yall like???^^^


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 06:20 PM~10934547
> *^^^yall like???^^^
> *


 NO :no:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

j/k yea its cool. now u just gotta fit 11 car club names on it or 12 iam not sure how many are in the council.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 23 2008, 04:22 PM~10934558
> *j/k yea its cool.  now u just gotta fit 11 car club names on it or 12 iam not sure how many are in the council.
> *


yeah i know, i need all the logos or plaque pics :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

ok 1ST Class is still up in here!!lol

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...30-6a8f4f4fa70b 

Here bro, can u help me out and copy the banner from the myspace page?, posting a pic. is like trying to skip and whistle at the same time!! lol, lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE HLC BROTHERS...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

so whens the next meeting??


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10935455
> *so whens the next meeting??
> *


good question


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Just wanted to thank you guys for the support yesterday! The Central Texas Lowrider Council is already just a few points out of 2nd place in the association championship (after your first show)...that's making a BIG IMPACT!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 08:13 PM~10935455
> *so whens the next meeting??
> *


Saturday July 12th


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2008, 06:22 PM~10935517
> *Just wanted to thank you guys for the support yesterday!  The Central Texas Lowrider Council is already just a few points out of 2nd place in the association championship (after your first show)...that's making a BIG IMPACT!
> *


GOOD JOB FELLAS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 09:31 PM~10936605
> *Saturday July 12th
> *



Alex is right...Member the 12th is an actual reps meeting, the meeting after the show was 2 come up with logo designs and what not....


everybody showed good and repped real good, way 2 go everybody, we made a big impact and let everybody know Central Texas is down.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2008, 07:22 PM~10935517
> *Just wanted to thank you guys for the support yesterday!  The Central Texas Lowrider Council is already just a few points out of 2nd place in the association championship (after your first show)...that's making a BIG IMPACT!
> *



Good Job Central Texas.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10933169
> *just messing around  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hey alex, i like the star, kinda have an idea, can you pm me the picture of just the star without the words... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz up everyone! it feels good seeing us getting together & doing tha damn thang. Much Love & Respect 4 Everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

look bro i aint even tryn to knock on this council but the way i c it is that this council i mainly for show guys (no offence or anything) i mean theres nothing wrong wit showing ur nice ass rides and everything but lowriden aint always about showin ur cars lowriden also startd in the streets just cruising i grew up on why build ur ride if u cant even drive it but my question is what does this council have ne thing to do wit the people who just like to cruise n just ride???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 10:47 PM~10937361
> *look bro i aint even tryn to knock on this council but the way i c it is that this council i mainly for show guys (no offence or anything) i mean theres nothing wrong wit showing ur nice ass rides and everything but lowriden aint always about showin ur cars lowriden also startd in the streets just cruising i grew up on why build ur ride if u cant even drive it but my question is what does this council have ne thing to do wit the people who just like to cruise n just ride???
> *



thats cool homie, thanks for the input...the council is more than just the shows, we are just getting 2gether, and the waco show was a bustout for the council...we will be havin cruises..we are tryin 2 get 2gether and start doin thangs.. :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 11:47 PM~10937361
> *look bro i aint even tryn to knock on this council but the way i c it is that this council i mainly for show guys (no offence or anything) i mean theres nothing wrong wit showing ur nice ass rides and everything but lowriden aint always about showin ur cars lowriden also startd in the streets just cruising i grew up on why build ur ride if u cant even drive it but my question is what does this council have ne thing to do wit the people who just like to cruise n just ride???
> *


This council is'nt about show cars(which are all drivable) but it's about the lifestyle. Everyone on the council has in someway, shape or form grew up in or aound lowriding. We are planning on having cruises, picnics or just hanging out as a family. So if you really want to know what were about come to a meeting and see for yourself and you don't have to be in a car club.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

u guys are right i was just wondering u kno cuz from what i heard cuz my homie manny is the rep for our club n just from what i heard its just been mainly about shows...n its not only from him its from other people to u kno...i was just wondering what the deal was on our (people who dont like to show) situation was


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 11:03 PM~10937518
> *u guys are right i was just wondering u kno cuz from what i heard cuz my homie manny is the rep for our club n just from what i heard its just been mainly about shows...n its not only from him its from other people to u kno...i was just wondering what the deal was on our (people who dont like to show) situation was
> *


\

its cool homie, its not about just shows, yeah a few of us are apart of shows pretty good, but we will have more of a scheduled cruises that involve all of the clubs... but its all in due time... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

by any chance did anybody record our white Lac hopping on their cell?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 10:47 PM~10937361
> *look bro i aint even tryn to knock on this council but the way i c it is that this council i mainly for show guys (no offence or anything) i mean theres nothing wrong wit showing ur nice ass rides and everything but lowriden aint always about showin ur cars lowriden also startd in the streets just cruising i grew up on why build ur ride if u cant even drive it but my question is what does this council have ne thing to do wit the people who just like to cruise n just ride???
> *



ONLY WAY TO KNOW, IS TO GO HOMIE.....the council is mainly to bring everyone together. not just for shows, but for community and club events. if someone there was do to a show, car wash, benefit, the council is supposed to support it with members and their rides. what it does is cause a snowball effect. the more care, the more people, the more the word gets out for next yr and so on. there are no fees or dues, it's just participation. if your club has a car wash for a family member and you bring it to the council, well the council will go support it. that goes for all events. of course you may be able to do it alone, but there is power in numbers. i look forward to meeting everyone in this council and hope to become as good friends as i am with the guys from the Houston Lowrider Council. i used to love to cruise and tito can tell you, I WAS DOWN TO RIDE!!!! but that just ain't me no more. gas is too damn expensive, i have 3 bad ass kids, and just don't have the time anymore....so to me....car shows, and picnics are my past time now....i personally invite you to attend a meeting and i would go alone so you could be my guest....so hit me up if you are interested or have any questions....if i can't answer them, i will find you someone that can.....

Michael Cordova
President
Royal Touch


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

its kool bro i was just wondering how everything was supposed to click together u kno..but thnx for the invite ill eventually make my way up there like homie said from royal touch gas is to god damn expensive so even a simple ass drive from killeen to temple is a major pinch in the gas funds esp wit them v8 80's lacs just sucking gas down like its water..but yea i was just a lil curious on everything like i said thnx for the answers :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 23 2008, 10:19 PM~10937623
> *by any chance did anybody record our white Lac hopping on their cell?
> *


i got it i just gotta figure it out on the computer, i fucking got lit up in macgregor for my trailer when i left yall :angry:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone decided on the place yet?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

so wut up mike when ya get on the stick n go for the spyder


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 23 2008, 10:41 PM~10937754
> *so wut up mike when ya get on the stick n go for the spyder
> *


i'm already holdin the top spot  , you need ta get on it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 23 2008, 10:19 PM~10937623
> *by any chance did anybody record our white Lac hopping on their cell?
> *


here ya go homie :biggrin:

http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...06-Untitled.flv

http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...05-Untitled.flv


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 23 2008, 11:53 PM~10937825
> *http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...05-Untitled.flv
> 
> http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...06-Untitled.flv
> ...



wrong one homie... :biggrin: ...copy and past the image one...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10937835
> *wrong one homie... :biggrin: ...copy and past the image one...
> *


check it now porky
:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 23 2008, 11:56 PM~10937837
> *check it now porky
> :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 11:05 PM~10937877
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


but they work now :biggrin: .....did you get that info from Goofy




and I still want my shirt, I know thats why you took ya time gettin ova there


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 24 2008, 12:07 AM~10937890
> *but they work now  :biggrin: .....did you get that info from Goofy
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....got it and will bring it with me....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 24 2008, 12:07 AM~10937890
> *but they work now  :biggrin: .....did you get that info from Goofy
> and I still want my shirt, I know thats why you took ya time gettin ova there
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .........i have some 4 sale... :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 23 2008, 11:31 PM~10937699
> *i got it i just gotta figure it out on the computer, i fucking got lit up in macgregor for my trailer when i left yall  :angry:
> *


 I was hope n someone had it on their cell so they could send it to me............wish u would of told us you were going tru their we would of warned you bout that town, I 35 is tha best route....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Njoyd seeing all the reps @ the show then it was real cool meeting all those who were @ the parking lots after the show being part of the council just breaks down more walls when it comes to getting lowriders/riders together instead of being on the other side of the parking lot looking at each other without actually meeting each other. Before I might of just givin the George Lopez " mexican hello " now being in the council has encouraged me to actually go up shake your hand say whats up and shoot the chit.. 


fast forward to 1:38 to see the "mexican hello" incase you didnt know :biggrin: 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=9Am-OfLoymw


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:23 AM~10938784
> *Njoyd seeing all the reps @ the show then it was real cool meeting all those who were @ the parking lots after the show being part of the council just breaks down more walls when it comes to getting lowriders/riders together instead of being on the other side of the parking lot looking at each other without actually meeting each other.  Before I might of just givin the George Lopez " mexican hello " now being in the council has encouraged me to actually go up shake your hand say whats up and shoot the chit..
> fast forward to 1:38 to see the "mexican hello"  incase you didnt know  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



and this was the whole point of the council... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 23 2008, 05:37 PM~10935161
> *ok 1ST Class is still up in here!!lol
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...30-6a8f4f4fa70b
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 24 2008, 12:31 AM~10937699
> *i got it i just gotta figure it out on the computer, i fucking got lit up in macgregor for my trailer when i left yall  :angry:
> *



laws was hot all over .. rather it was back roads or i35. on the way to the show i took i35 from belton to waco and ran into about 4 dps from Troy to Waco just sittin on the side of the highway and on the way back i just took 77 back to Cameron and you know Rosebud Lott and Robinson are always hot. did they give u a ticket?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea iam lookin forward to the picnics and get togethers for some BBQ and some ice cold coronas.. iam off this weekend so iam down to ride somewhere. let me know if any of yall are doing anything on saturday or even sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2008, 12:53 PM~10941162
> *laws was hot all over .. rather it was back roads or i35.  on the way to the show i took i35 from belton to waco and ran into about 4 dps from Troy to Waco just sittin on the side of the highway and on the way back i just took 77 back to Cameron and you know Rosebud Lott and Robinson are always hot.  did they give u a ticket?
> *


 yea i got one but not for the trailer lights it was for my insurance card bein 3 days out


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up brothers...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 23 2008, 05:37 PM~10935161
> *ok 1ST Class is still up in here!!lol
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...30-6a8f4f4fa70b
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2008, 02:56 PM~10941184
> *yea iam lookin forward to the picnics and get togethers for some BBQ and some ice cold coronas..  iam off this weekend so iam down to ride somewhere.  let me know if any of yall are doing anything on saturday or even sunday  :biggrin:
> *


so wut up miggy u gonna rollin to the k thhis weekend


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 24 2008, 08:07 PM~10943269
> *so wut up miggy u gonna rollin to the k thhis weekend
> *



yea bro u got my # so let me know if yall gonna be doin anything


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Proud to rep the Council :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2008, 04:31 PM~10941962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

What up ya'll, thanks for putting 1st Class C.C. on the map, shit looks good how many more are we waiting on, We want to see this banner come to life!!!!! whats up for this week end? We have on of our members (Ram-z with the teal 64) coming back to the states this Sat. for over sea's so we are going to be partying it up in K-town at his house.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

RO is gonna be out this weekend like we always are on the streets from saterday night till monday morning...so ne other club hit us up and well ride


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

where are the other clubs that were to be represented on the logo who all is missing ...??? I'm going to ask Exotic Ones if they still wanna get down with the council if not its ok is so its ok...  If so I'll try to get their logo too...


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

OK it's time for us to get or plaques, i got it (lol), who's got the best deal? and what kind of turnaround?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up E ? how was the ride back to K town


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

oh man we didnt have any problems, just ed's slow ass, lol you know the deal though, riding on juice and 13's. Whats up with you bro? hey does anyone have the nappy town cd the one with "254" on it, or know where i can get a copy, i checked itunes and pandora, as well as myspace, no luck.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dont know were they giving it away @ show.. I got some cd's from there but havent seen them yet aint been in my car since that sunday.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

they are trying trying to get the waco's chapter asap


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

see what you can do with theses let me know if you need better ones I'll see what I can do


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 27 2008, 08:34 AM~10963011
> *oh man we didnt have any problems, just ed's slow ass, lol you know the deal though, riding on juice and 13's. Whats up with you bro? hey does anyone have the nappy town cd the one with "254" on it, or know where i can get a copy, i checked itunes and pandora, as well as myspace, no luck.
> *



What up E! Just wanted to let y'all 1st Class boys appreciate the love and i'll see y'all homies went i get back. Time for me to go put some bullets down range! :biggrin: Y'all be easy and get ready to see that fleet hittin the streets of killeen same time next year  Holla! SKY HIGH!


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

We are in the process of getting our plaques made, but I can get you a clearer picture of our banner, this one isn't all that good of a picture.


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

Raul, Reppin La Compania Waco Chapter & Reppin on behalf of Adrian, Bryan Chapter. Let's do this, we ready!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 08:07 AM~10962340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awreadyyyyy so is anyone cruisin tomorrow evening? Waco? Killeen? let me know whats up cuz iam off and feel like chillin somewhere


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 27 2008, 09:34 AM~10963011
> *oh man we didnt have any problems, just ed's slow ass, lol you know the deal though, riding on juice and 13's. Whats up with you bro? hey does anyone have the nappy town cd the one with "254" on it, or know where i can get a copy, i checked itunes and pandora, as well as myspace, no luck.
> *



hey whats up, hit up lazerwerks 940-320-0200 tell Ernest, Tito sent ya, he will hook ya up....and they will be performing at the show im havin on the 13th, they will have a booth out there....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

there is a show this sunday at Sacred Heart Church in Waco across fron university high school it is there 51st Anni its in the Tiempo newspaper


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

CTLC Doing it big! :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 24 2008, 08:23 AM~10938784
> *Njoyd seeing all the reps @ the show then it was real cool meeting all those who were @ the parking lots after the show being part of the council just breaks down more walls when it comes to getting lowriders/riders together instead of being on the other side of the parking lot looking at each other without actually meeting each other.  Before I might of just givin the George Lopez " mexican hello " now being in the council has encouraged me to actually go up shake your hand say whats up and shoot the chit..
> fast forward to 1:38 to see the "mexican hello"  incase you didnt know  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


This is so true when we entered into the HLC(Houston Lowrider Council) we really didn't know what to expect. But the motto says it all, Support, Respect and Unity. I have made many friends that I doubt I would of otherwise because I'm also a guy who usually just keeps to myself. With the start of the CTLC I can't wait for all of us to do something together!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it looks like ya'll doing things big out here......hey Alex if ya'll need help w/ da wash hit us up. Oh I sent Mona a msg on myspace but nothing yet will u ask her to give me a call so when can discuss hotel issues 4 Longview..... pls and thank u :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10967274
> *CTLC Doing it big!          :biggrin:
> *


hey Beto you goin to that carshow tomorrow in Waco?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 27 2008, 07:41 PM~10966445
> *there is a show this sunday at Sacred Heart Church in Waco across fron university high school it is there 51st Anni its in the Tiempo newspaper
> *



does it say how much registration is?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

just sayin whats up to everyone, single riders and Clubs.Wat it DEW CTLC! :biggrin: From your boy with Knights of Plasure c.c. Cant wait to see yall Crusin in the ATX soon!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wut up CTLC ...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2008, 12:13 PM~10969479
> *Wut up CTLC ...
> *



whats da deal homie? whats going down this weekend?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 27 2008, 09:38 AM~10963342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jun 27 2008, 06:11 AM~10962354
> *where are the other clubs that were to be represented on the logo who all is missing ...???    I'm going to ask Exotic Ones if they still wanna get down with the council if not its ok is so its ok...   If so I'll try to get their logo too...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

or


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 05:11 PM~10975172
> *or
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 29 2008, 05:40 PM~10975770
> *lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 29 2008, 04:11 PM~10975172
> *or
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

been working on it


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Don't forget the Bryan chapter of La Compania the pic should be a couple of pages back just a heads up
laters cat


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 29 2008, 09:06 PM~10976779
> *Don't forget the Bryan chapter of La Compania  the pic  should be a couple of pages back  just a heads up
> laters cat
> *



no need homie. one plaque should be enough. it would be up to them to decide what city goes on it. just need the logo and the other chapters can represent. it would take up too much room if you listed the different chapters of all the clubs. shit, rollerz only would need a banner for themselves....haha....   :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

chillin at the Jamaica today in Waco


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> :cool:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jun 29 2008, 07:53 PM~10976664
> *been working on it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 29 2008, 08:06 PM~10976779
> *Don't forget the Bryan chapter of La Compania  the pic  should be a couple of pages back  just a heads up
> laters cat
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 11:49 AM~10981049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened with this


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 30 2008, 04:24 PM~10983392
> *what happened with this
> *


we dont have the funds for it anymore you can read about in the ATX topic


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

say homies i got sum shit for sale i kno wrong forum but i dont feel like shipping shit its for pick up only...
<$$$300$$$>

<$$$500$$$>

just lemme kno whats up on what u guys want...pm me for details


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k76/Teja...da254/pumps.jpg
these are the pumps...
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k76/Teja...vida254/15s.jpg
these are the 15's


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey matt how much for them pumps


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 04:27 PM~10983421
> *we dont have the funds for it anymore you can read about in the ATX topic
> *


that was more than enough :biggrin: no explanation ness...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 05:22 PM~10983374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 30 2008, 05:48 PM~10983577
> *http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k76/Teja...da254/pumps.jpg
> these are the pumps...
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k76/Teja...vida254/15s.jpg
> ...


$300 for those pumps where you from


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

mike quit hogin all the dro's you know you dont need them, lol!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 04:22 PM~10983374
> *
> 
> 
> ...











WUT UP BROTHERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY ! ! !


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jun 30 2008, 08:06 PM~10985049
> *mike quit hogin all the dro's you know you dont need them, lol!!!
> *


yea i do I'm still buildin a new ride man, gotta get ready for next year :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THIS IS FOR MY PASSIONATE RIDERS HOMIES... FROM YOUR BOY WITH FIRME TIEMPO HOPE YOU LIKE IT..... got some time here at work was wondering if passionate rides minded if I traced out their plaque and shirts came up with this. Maybe this will be EZR to put on the CTLC star if passionate ride likes it and if you need any version of this let me know I know its not exactly like your plaque because I also used the picture of ur airbrushed shirts too... if you want me to do any changes to it let me know whats up ... 























[/quote]


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> THIS IS FOR MY PASSIONATE RIDERS HOMIES... FROM YOUR BOY WITH FIRME TIEMPO HOPE YOU LIKE IT..... got some time here at work was wondering if passionate rides minded if I traced out their plaque and shirts came up with this. Maybe this will be EZR to put on the CTLC star if passionate ride likes it and if you need any version of this let me know I know its not exactly like your plaque because I also used the picture of ur airbrushed shirts too... if you want me to do any changes to it let me know whats up ...


[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...good work benny, im sure they appreciate it....props....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thats what we're here 4 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 1 2008, 03:33 PM~10990820
> *thats what we're here 4  :biggrin:
> *


Looks good! :thumbsup: thanks brother


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any body cruisin this wk end??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah thats tight Benny thanks... show off :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

its kind of hard to see but :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is there another logo for La Compania with a white background or no background???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if not it could just be the club with no chapter








just an idea, let me know


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

yo so i heard there was a show in temple this weekend is that true??


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 1 2008, 05:26 PM~10992010
> *yo so i heard there was a show in temple this weekend is that true??
> *


im not sure there is one in Belton next weekend


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

yea at the civic center rt the wego tour...????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nah its not Wego

here is the flyer


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 30 2008, 10:00 PM~10986288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 03:52 PM~10991825
> *is there another logo for La Compania with a white background or no background???
> *


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a Better image that I edited..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: 

do you have one like this for the Bryan chapter with a white or no background???


> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 27 2008, 09:16 AM~10963218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10992084
> *yea at the civic center rt the wego tour...????
> *



our show in Temple for the Wego Tour isnt till August 24th at the Mayborn Center .. Tito is still workin on the flyer but it should be up here pretty soon. Also Tito is the one throwin the show next weekend on the 13th in Belton at the park where we always have the toys4tots show. hope to see you at both shows homie


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

let me know if you need to change the colors on your plaque pics I'll see what I can do Yo passionate let me know what color you want me to put yalls color in....


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2008, 05:02 PM~10992226
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> do you have one like this for the Bryan chapter with a white or no background???
> *


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10994309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This flika is better!


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm still getting used to this shit so excuse all the things that you see over & over again!


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

well i see that ro is the only club out there wit out theyre logo on there so here it is


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

miklo ask Passionate Rides if these colors are any better and if they even want one of these on the logo if so I hope its EZR to see......por please :biggrin: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 2 2008, 02:03 AM~10995132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo kustom Caddi you want me to try and work on this one too ? its going to be hard for Miklo to put that dark background I'm assuming cuz he wanted a blank background.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Yo CTLC peeps what's good :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

thats pretty tight


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I WON I WON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 2 2008, 09:11 AM~10996206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 03:24 PM~10998934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lit me hold them, its just like if there where for both of us we just keep them at my house  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 04:24 PM~10998934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where did u win theses at?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

from the wheel section raffle been goin on for about a month now, thinkin bout gettin all chrome tho so the second place guy can get a free set too....dude spent way more than me tryin ta win these I think that would be kind player of me ya kno :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hey i think Latin IV Life out of Temple is also in the council. i just dont think any of them get on layitlow. ill ask Tito and see whats up. heres a pic of their plaque though..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 05:08 PM~10999218
> *from the wheel section raffle been goin on for about a month now, thinkin bout gettin all chrome tho so the second place guy can get a free set too....dude spent way more than me tryin ta win these I think that would be kind player of me ya kno :biggrin:
> *



this is a time when you ask yourself .. what would Jesus do? and i think Jesus would rather ride on all gold  :biggrin: ok iam goin to hell for that one :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *73monte, MiKLO*
whats up fellaz? :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2008, 03:22 PM~10999322
> *this is a time when you ask yourself .. what would Jesus do? and i think Jesus would rather ride on all gold  :biggrin:  ok iam goin to hell for that one  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 2 2008, 08:17 AM~10995731
> *Yo kustom Caddi you want me to try and work on this one too ?  its going to be hard for Miklo to put that dark background I'm assuming cuz he wanted a blank background.
> *


yea try n get it i have no other pics thats it bro...so if ya guys can work sumthing out go for it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GET DOWN TEXAS


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

shyyt all gold...lemme get them offa ya hey dont be surprised of them come up missing and u get a set og center golds insted...lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2008, 05:20 PM~10999710
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, but i think it's time to redesign. make the plaques smaller and have one plaque per car club. 2 plaques of same club doesn't look good. i think if you list all the clubs at the bottom and keep the star on top with nothing around it, that it would look really good. just my opinion.....keep up the good work homies


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 2 2008, 03:22 PM~10999322
> *this is a time when you ask yourself .. what would Jesus do? and i think Jesus would rather ride on all gold  :biggrin:  ok iam goin to hell for that one  :0
> *



NO you won't Jesus was right! :yessad: lol


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 2 2008, 02:32 PM~10998988
> *lit me hold them, its just like if there where for both of us we just keep them at my house   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Get them spokes all gold and i'll definately take them off your hands!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyhigh_@Jul 2 2008, 10:39 PM~11002686
> *Get them spokes all gold and i'll definately take them off your hands!
> *


wut up boi how that life ova there, them hoes is goin on the monte gonna but it out either in L.A. at the Majestics new years picnic or for easter nxt year :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz up fellow CTLC Homies? my bad for not getting on sooner, Benny thnx for hooking us up. Im not that good with comp. so ima try to hire someone to get an xact replica of tha plaque so we can get it on here. dnt get me wrong , we love wat Benny did but we want to look like tha rest of ya ll & have a legit design. as soon as i get it ill post it up here. Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## skyhigh (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 2 2008, 11:08 PM~11002928
> *wut up boi how that life ova there, them hoes is goin on the monte gonna but it out either in L.A. at the Majestics new years picnic or for easter nxt year  :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up, them bitches clean. They gonna be sweatin them thangs at the picnic! :yessad: Same ol shit over here homie, 120F like always. I'll be stuntin with you next year on them all gold 13s and 14s homie!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 3 2008, 01:34 AM~11003127
> *Watz up fellow CTLC Homies? my bad for not getting on sooner, Benny thnx for hooking us up. Im not that good with comp. so ima try to hire someone to get an xact replica of tha plaque so we can get it on here. dnt get me wrong , we love wat Benny did but we want to look like tha rest of ya ll & have a legit design. as soon as i get it ill post it up here. Gracias! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: no worries like I said it was free time anyway needed to brush up on my AutoCad skills :biggrin:  I still suck @ it .. :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 3 2008, 08:51 AM~11004361
> *:thumbsup:  no worries like I said it was free time anyway needed to brush up on  my AutoCad skills  :biggrin:    I still suck @ it .. :uh:
> *


Already! ... get me a job with you ? l.o.l...Wat u did was good ,you should see my work,i tried also but tha mouse on my lap top sucks! i tried going to kinkos to c if they could scann our plaque but they wouldnt cuz it would scratch their glass. :angry: ... Aver que pasa...holla!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 11:48 AM~11005953
> *The car show that my work was throwing is canceld
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i have an idea, could anybody find a clean pic of the seal of texas, im tryin 2 put something together, i had seen one not 2 long ago, but cant find it now...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 3 2008, 02:10 PM~11006138
> *i have an idea, could anybody find a clean pic of the seal of texas, im tryin 2 put something together, i had seen one not 2 long ago, but cant find it now...
> *



yea iam a janitor at the state capital let me see wha i can find on my break


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 03:37 PM~11006843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammit you beat me .. :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok ok gosh .... lolz just playin.. hey miklo or anyone else on here yall got any connections on paint and body? its nothing major i just want to repaint my back bumper cuz the sun has faded it all out. anyone know about how much that would costs or if i could get a hook up somewhere... its just the top part of the bumper nothing else.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if its something small like that, you might want to talk to our old Bike Pres. ill give him a call


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that would be tight to take out the reef from the center and have the clubs logos in a circle


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 3 2008, 02:10 PM~11006138
> *i have an idea, could anybody find a clean pic of the seal of texas, im tryin 2 put something together, i had seen one not 2 long ago, but cant find it now...
> *



ok maybe this one will help??? esp when we wanna have bbq's n stuff :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 03:50 PM~11006937
> *that would be tight to take out the reef from the center and have the clubs logos in a circle
> *



awready and maybe clear coat it if he can. its a factory paint color but iam not sure of the number


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: miggy254, *regal ryda*, MiKLO


hey remember this? it was at the jarrell fleamarket carshow


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey tito here are some cleaned up ones


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 02:42 PM~11006874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL where is says state of Texas!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 3 2008, 02:41 PM~11007315
> *Put CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL where is says state of Texas!!!
> *


yeah thats what i was thinking, so do yall want to be in the council?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 01:46 PM~11006905
> *ok ok gosh .... lolz just playin.. hey miklo or anyone else on here yall got any connections on paint and body? its nothing major i just want to repaint my back bumper cuz the sun has faded it all out.  anyone know about how much that would costs or if i could get a hook up somewhere... its just the top part of the bumper nothing else.
> *


holla at me mang we'll work somethin out


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 02:00 PM~11007022
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, regal ryda, MiKLO
> hey remember this? it was at the jarrell fleamarket carshow
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was a bad day for me blown gear seals and dead ass batts but she kinda ready now.....I just house called Derrick :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11007479
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was a bad day for me blown gear seals and dead ass batts but she kinda ready now.....I just house called Derrick  :biggrin:
> *


mayne ur ass go served fo...drek sr8 hit 30in(lol mineus 15in.) lol but yea ur shit gets up there no fucking lie either


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 05:23 PM~11007974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i was thinking...sorry just aint had the time, how bout putting central texas lowrider council in a different font, but across the top, and on the bottom we can put established and the (but abbreviated) and the date we officially had our first meeting...just an idea...keep up the good work... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 3 2008, 05:37 PM~11008431
> *this is what i was thinking...sorry just aint had the time, how bout putting central texas lowrider council in a different font, but across the top, and on the bottom we can put established and the (but abbreviated) and the date we officially had our first meeting...just an idea...keep up the good work... :biggrin:
> *


  still do yours, my bad i just have way to much time on my hands :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 3 2008, 06:44 PM~11008486
> * still do yours, my bad i just have way to much time on my hands :biggrin:
> *


no go ahead and continue, you are doin a good job..you probably have more time on your hands than i do...please, there aint nothin wrong with everybody pitchin in and helping....we all family :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 3 2008, 04:50 PM~11008130
> *mayne ur ass go served fo...drek sr8 hit 30in(lol mineus 15in.) lol but yea ur shit gets up there no fucking lie either
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 3 2008, 04:00 PM~11007022
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: miggy254, regal ryda, MiKLO
> hey remember this? it was at the jarrell fleamarket carshow
> ...


look like some chippin goin on there buddy! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11007479
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was a bad day for me blown gear seals and dead ass batts but she kinda ready now.....I just house called Derrick  :biggrin:
> *



dammit i wanna see that .. derrick will point out his 5th wheel to you and talk about it for 30 mins first though then he'll be like oh yea you wanna hop?


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

CTLC have a great 4th, and stay safe homies, 5-0 is going to be hot this weekend!!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jul 4 2008, 09:18 AM~11011683
> *CTLC have a great 4th, and stay safe homies, 5-0 is going to be hot this weekend!!!
> *


X2 CATS


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 4 2008, 05:55 AM~11011366
> *dammit i wanna see that .. derrick will point out his 5th wheel to you and talk about it for 30 mins first though then he'll be like oh yea you wanna hop?
> *


lol yup thats my homie 4 ya...lol but naw he housed calld him woke him out n his mom was even out there telling him to hopp his shit..lol it was funny..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 4 2008, 09:48 AM~11012289
> *lol yup thats my homie 4 ya...lol but naw he housed calld him woke him out n his mom was even out there telling him to hopp his shit..lol it was funny..
> *


we gon have ta start keepin a camera handy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 4 2008, 01:23 PM~11012791
> *we gon have ta start keepin a camera handy  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol u already kno its gonna stay in the car now or on me..lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 4 2008, 11:48 AM~11012289
> *lol yup thats my homie 4 ya...lol but naw he housed calld him woke him out n his mom was even out there telling him to hopp his shit..lol it was funny..
> *



awready gettin support from his parents. i remember when i was younger id get bitched at just for puttin a stereo in my ride. next time call me when yall do somethin like this. i need one of them cameras with sound so we can make some bad azz videos and become famous on youtube. :biggrin: i aint chilled wit the homies from Rollout in a min prob like a month or so.. gas is a muthafucka now.. i stay home more now days. its an hour drive from Cameron to Killeen so you know that aint cheap but ill be up there soon prob next weekend hopefully. then Tito has that carshow in Belton on the 13th so we'll prob all see each other out there.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 4 2008, 03:26 PM~11013485
> *awready gettin support from his parents.  i remember when i was younger id get bitched at just for puttin a stereo in my ride.  next time call me when yall do somethin like this.  i need one of them cameras with sound so we can make some bad azz videos and become famous on youtube.  :biggrin: i aint chilled wit the homies from Rollout in a min prob like a month or so.. gas is a muthafucka now.. i stay home more now days.  its an hour drive from Cameron to Killeen so you know that aint cheap but ill be up there soon prob next weekend hopefully.  then Tito has that carshow in Belton on the 13th so we'll prob all see each other out there.
> *


lol ya we havent seen ya out this way in a min miggy...i fucking feel ya on the gas thing its no fucking joke homies are broke these dayz...naw but yea bro i got a camera n shit its just my baby momma been holdn it for agrip so ima get it offa her and leave that shit in my car from now on...but yea homie u should come down this weekend word out is oscar and mike are supposed to go nose and nose and we'll see whats up...just hit me up bro u got my number


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn when was somebody gon tell me yall know i dont charge my batteries that often....yall just gon let me get caught out in traffic huh???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Also guys, maybe start thinkin of a MOTTO 2 go by....just a thought


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11014470
> *damn when was somebody gon tell me yall know i dont charge my batteries that often....yall just gon let me get caught out in traffic huh???
> *


lol yea we hit and ran on u..lol we never kno homie its like the hood u always gotta be ready for anything bro u should kno


----------



## LaCompania BryanTx (Jul 1, 2008)

this president of La Compania of Bryan,Tx. and we are ready to represent CTLC. We are holding down B/CS..and representing.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11017298
> *Also guys, maybe start thinkin of a MOTTO 2 go by....just a thought
> *


This is my personal Moto (If You Dont Work You Dont Eat ,If You Dont Grind You Dont Shine!) :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

is there supposed to be a hopp contest this next weekend at the show???????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Miklo pics looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 5 2008, 12:16 PM~11017298
> *Also guys, maybe start thinkin of a MOTTO 2 go by....just a thought
> *


sup tito......motto should be the same as HLC...support, respect, unity


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaCompania BryanTx_@Jul 5 2008, 06:38 PM~11018938
> *this president of La Compania of Bryan,Tx. and we are ready to represent CTLC. We are holding down B/CS..and representing.
> *



It's crazy how we have 2 clubs here that represent HLC(Royal Touch and Bonafide) and one that will represent CTLC. But can't seem to get all clubs to get together. So much hating going on over here that it's crazy. I will extend once again the invitation to settle all this AGAIN. It didn't work the first time, but hopefully now, if you are serious about the CTLC, you will work with your club at having some unity amongst clubs. Royal Touch is always open to anyone who wants to come to our meetings to address an issue. I'm open to any and all suggestions, ideas, whatever. As i told you last time, this animosity and hatred from your guys is stupid to me. It's to the point right now where there is going to end up being drama(not from me)if we are all together somewhere. I'd want everyone to come to our picnics and have a good time. But the way things are going, i don't think it will happen. You know my number, get at me.

Michael Cordova


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2008, 09:25 AM~11021486
> *It's crazy how we have 2 clubs here that represent HLC(Royal Touch and Bonafide) and one that will represent CTLC. But can't seem to get all clubs to get together. So much hating going on over here that it's crazy. I will extend once again the invitation to settle all this AGAIN. It didn't work the first time, but hopefully now, if you are serious about the CTLC, you will work with your club at having some unity amongst clubs. Royal Touch is always open to anyone who wants to come to our meetings to address an issue. I'm open to any and all suggestions, ideas, whatever. As i told you last time, this animosity and hatred from your guys is stupid to me. It's to the point right now where there is going to end up being drama(not from me)if we are all together somewhere. I'd want everyone to come to our picnics and have a good time. But the way things are going, i don't think it will happen. You know my number, get at me.
> 
> Michael Cordova
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 6 2008, 09:05 AM~11021406
> *hey Miklo pics looking nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what's up to everybody. Hey Mike get at me homie.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 6 2008, 10:48 AM~11021777
> *what's up to everybody. Hey Mike get at me homie.
> *


its like 6 Mikes pick one :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11021913
> *its like 6 Mikes pick one  :biggrin:
> *


damn i didnt know. WELL REGAL RYDA :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2008, 10:25 AM~11021486
> *It's crazy how we have 2 clubs here that represent HLC(Royal Touch and Bonafide) and one that will represent CTLC. But can't seem to get all clubs to get together. So much hating going on over here that it's crazy. I will extend once again the invitation to settle all this AGAIN. It didn't work the first time, but hopefully now, if you are serious about the CTLC, you will work with your club at having some unity amongst clubs. Royal Touch is always open to anyone who wants to come to our meetings to address an issue. I'm open to any and all suggestions, ideas, whatever. As i told you last time, this animosity and hatred from your guys is stupid to me. It's to the point right now where there is going to end up being drama(not from me)if we are all together somewhere. I'd want everyone to come to our picnics and have a good time. But the way things are going, i don't think it will happen. You know my number, get at me.
> 
> Michael Cordova
> *



x3.......Ive known Mike for a very very long time now, we have had our differences in the past, huh mike :biggrin: , but I do like 2 say that since Mike has been apart of the HLC, he has seen things in a different light, We used 2 be sum shit talkin muthafuckas 2 each other.... :biggrin: , but now we are a lot different towards each other, We are both in the same game, and we support each other...Me and Mike can call each other and talk real cool now, and we can pretty much have each others back, Mike is the guy who will pretty much tell you how it is, and a lot of people have a problem with that, but he is a real cool dude...When Mike wrecked his lac, ten minutes after he sent me a pic, and i told em that if he needed something, just 2 hit me up....We have grown 2 support each, but on the subject, if there is any problems amongst the clubs in bryan, please try and work things out, not only for the councils, but for lowriding...Lets all Unite for the cause, and hopefully we can put all differences behind us, and work things out....Hopefully the councils is a positive start for the future....Hope we can all get together soon, maybe on the 27th for the picnic.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 6 2008, 01:13 PM~11021913
> *its like 6 Mikes pick one  :biggrin:
> *



haha hell yea.. on my cell phone i gotta put "mike" and their layitlow name just to know whos who :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wheres there a picnic on the 27th


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 6 2008, 04:41 PM~11023225
> *wheres there a picnic on the 27th
> *



Well i can tell who da hell wasnt payin attention at the first meeting :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...na there might be a picnic in bryan, CTLC & HLC get together.... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11025045
> *Well i can tell who da hell wasnt payin attention at the first meeting :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...na there might be a picnic in bryan, CTLC & HLC get together.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey tito give me a call tomorrow...we need to talk about the Council picnic..lookin like a later date...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 6 2008, 12:33 PM~11022014
> *x3.......Ive known Mike for a very very long time now, we have had our differences in the past, huh mike :biggrin: , but I do like 2 say that since Mike has been apart of the HLC, he has seen things in a different light, We used 2 be sum shit talkin muthafuckas 2 each other.... :biggrin: , but now we are a lot different towards each other, We are both in the same game, and we support each other...Me and Mike can call each other and talk real cool now, and we can pretty much have each others back, Mike is the guy who will pretty much tell you how it is, and a lot of people have a problem with that, but he is a real cool dude...When Mike wrecked his lac, ten minutes after he sent me a pic, and i told em that if he needed something, just 2 hit me up....We have grown 2 support each, but on the subject, if there is any problems amongst the clubs in bryan, please try and work things out, not only for the councils, but for lowriding...Lets all Unite for the cause, and hopefully we can put all differences behind us, and work things out....Hopefully the councils is a positive start for the future....Hope we can all get together soon, maybe on the 27th for the picnic.... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha....that's the damn truth right there!!!! man it used to get close to some chingasos...haha...but it's not the council that changed my outlook homie, it's the fact that it wasn't fun anymore. you can only take so much of people getting mad cause you clown on them. but....that's the past, now, i can only hope that it will all change. i appreciate your words Tito, but I'll admit it...I'M AN ASSHOLE!!!! :biggrin: but i'm not going to bullshit you. take it how you want, i'll stand up behind what i say. Tito and I have crossed paths quite a few times along with his brother and other members of his club. Through it all, here we stand today, UNITED, trying to make big things happen. I got your back Tito, por favor, believe it.

i got a call from the president of la compania and to clear things up, i wasn't disrespecting their club by any means. i am simply stating the truth. he and i have come to an agreement and hopefully things will go smoothly. it will take some time since his club is newer and some of the members just aren't used to the kind of clowning we do. it's all good. we will work together to make it better. we are just on different levels, but reaching for the same goals. i'm glad that adrian called me and we are both on the same page now.  

anyone from la compania who wants to discuss what i say, please feel free to call me, it's not always intended as it sounds on here.

michael cordova


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2008, 09:47 PM~11025318
> *hahaha....that's the damn truth right there!!!! man it used to get close to some chingasos...haha...but it's not the council that changed my outlook homie, it's the fact that it wasn't fun anymore. you can only take so much of people getting mad cause you clown on them. but....that's the past, now, i can only hope that it will all change. i appreciate your words Tito, but I'll admit it...I'M AN ASSHOLE!!!!  :biggrin:  but i'm not going to bullshit you. take it how you want, i'll stand up behind what i say. Tito and I have crossed paths quite a few times along with his brother and other members of his club. Through it all, here we stand today, UNITED, trying to make big things happen. I got your back Tito, por favor, believe it.
> 
> i got a call from the president of la compania and to clear things up, i wasn't disrespecting their club by any means. i am simply stating the truth. he and i have come to an agreement and hopefully things will go smoothly. it will take some time since his club is newer and some of the members just aren't used to the kind of clowning we do. it's all good. we will work together to make it better. we are just on different levels, but reaching for the same goals. i'm glad that adrian called me and we are both on the same page now.
> ...




LOL...yeah your right mike, it sure did get close 2 some shit a few times, but a lot of people dont the history behind both of our clubs, we pretty much used 2 be rivals, but we put that all behind us, but no matter how much shit talkin there used 2 be, im glad it wasnt taken farther than that...but it sure got close :biggrin: .....we used 2 ride 2 each others towns and clown all in good fun, and we have our past, but now we are in it 2gether 2 make a better future, Ill admit it, my club went one day ready 2 do sum clownin down in bryan, and we went full force down there, lots of shit talkin, and that day mike talked much shit bout my lac, and that got me 2 step my game up, but now i dont see it as him talkin shit about my lac, he was just encouraging me, but in a shit talkin way :biggrin: , but i do appreciate it :biggrin: ...and the weekend i got it out the paint shop and my new top, we went down 2 RT easter picnic, and one of my members smashed da shit out of my car :0 ....after that was the start of a long build, but i do give it 2 mike, if it wasnt for him clownin da way he does, i never would have given myself the want 2 step up like i had then, or it would have taken me longer 2 do so.....  But best believe Mike, i got ya back homie, and considering our past, we have grown 2 be good friends, and i will support you and your club in any way....

Im glad that yalls 2 clubs are tryin 2 take steps in Uniting down there in your town, not just for us, but for the better of the lifestyle, we are all in it for the same reason, and we should be there 2 support and help each other out....I didnt see what mike had said as shit talking, he seems like he just really wanted 2 finally put yalls differences aside, and better the future of Lowriding down in Bryan...So please, lets all get 2gether and work on better representing Lowriding and put it down the Texas Way... :biggrin: 


Just 2 let you know Mike and whoever else, Our next Meeting is Saturday July 12th in Temple, if whoever would like 2 attend and we can all just sit and talk about whatever let me know, im sure all yall have my number, but if not its: 254-760-8323...

Raymond (Tito) Lara

Lets all unite and create something that will Unify Lowriding and Pave the Wave for the Future Lowriders.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2008, 09:18 PM~11025083
> *hey tito give me a call tomorrow...we need to talk about the Council picnic..lookin like a later date...
> *



will do homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

so what time is this meeting on the 12th???
but ne wayz thats something i dont get people get pissd off cuz they got clownd n hit on...then they turn around and talk shit about the people who hit on them and complain like little girls..i mean people pay all the money n shit to put switches or bags in their rides and then u have other people telling them that theyre getting offended n shit cuz ur playing wit ur switches n shit...the way i see it is that its just a game...dont get all offended n shit because u got hit on n shit...stop actn like little bitches n grow the fuck up its just a damn game


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 6 2008, 10:03 PM~11025878
> *so what time is this meeting on the 12th???
> but ne wayz thats something i dont get people get pissd off cuz they got clownd n hit on...then they turn around and talk shit about the people who hit on them and complain like little girls..i mean people pay all the money n shit to put switches or bags in their rides and then u have other people telling them that theyre getting offended n shit cuz ur playing wit ur switches n shit...the way i see it is that its just a game...dont get all offended n shit because u got hit on n shit...stop actn like little bitches n grow the fuck up its just a damn game
> *


shut up and come on with the Video :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 12:28 AM~11026074
> *shut up and come on with the Video  :biggrin:
> *


lol funny thing tried it already and it wont read the files on any of the sites....u try


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 6 2008, 09:03 PM~11025878
> *so what time is this meeting on the 12th???
> but ne wayz thats something i dont get people get pissd off cuz they got clownd n hit on...then they turn around and talk shit about the people who hit on them and complain like little girls..i mean people pay all the money n shit to put switches or bags in their rides and then u have other people telling them that theyre getting offended n shit cuz ur playing wit ur switches n shit...the way i see it is that its just a game...dont get all offended n shit because u got hit on n shit...stop actn like little bitches n grow the fuck up its just a damn game
> *


I just think people new to any club, don't know about that kind of stuff you know, some people take it the wrong way & some don't not everyone is the same. People deal with shit in different ways, yeah most people c it az just for fun, but some see it as, hell they're being called out & being disrespected, but as time goes by they'll realize it's all just in good fun,,but shit right now I see that La Compania(Bryan) & Royal Touch are trying to settle their issues & that's something that needs to be done .Good luck to them both, & hopefully we'll all be kickin it really soon. Much love & respect to anyone that comes across this!! See ya'll at the meeting on the 12th, everyone have a safe trip!

La Compania Waco Chapter :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 6 2008, 10:33 PM~11026105
> *lol funny thing tried it already and it wont read the files on any of the sites....u try
> *


i got it to photobucket but its small as hell cuz on my vid came from ur phone


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up ? me just chillin lookin forward to gettin together again and shootin da chit....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Hope eveyone enjoys the meetin. Knights of Pleasure wont be able to make this one.  So well be seein u at the next one


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11027601
> *Hope eveyone enjoys the meetin. Knights of Pleasure wont be able to make this one.   So well be seein u at the next one
> *


YALL GON MAKE IT TO THE SHOW THO HUH?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal ryda, skyhigh


WUT IT DEW SKY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 7 2008, 02:26 AM~11026673
> *I just think people new to any club, don't know about that kind of stuff you know, some people take it the wrong way & some don't not everyone is the same. People deal with shit in different ways, yeah most people c it az just for fun, but some see it as, hell they're being called out & being disrespected, but as time goes by they'll realize it's all just in good fun,,but shit right now I see that La Compania(Bryan) & Royal Touch are trying to settle their issues & that's something that needs to be done .Good luck to them both, & hopefully we'll all be kickin it really soon. Much love & respect to anyone that comes across this!! See ya'll at the meeting on the 12th, everyone have a safe trip!
> 
> La Compania Waco Chapter :biggrin:
> *



I feel you homie and I understand, but we've been through this soooooo many times with sooooooo many people that it's to the point that it's not fun anymore. You should be able to clown and noone take it to heart. I'm quick to offend a mf, but I don't start it. If you can't take it, don't dish it out is the way I feel about it. I don't wake up in the morning thinking, ok, who can I piss off today. haha. We've been together for 11 yrs, and that's something that no other club has ever accomplished here. But instead of looking to us for help or advice, it turns to automatic hate or shit talking. I've offered to help anyone and everyone who wants it and always try to invite everyone to our functions. We didn't exclude anyone from anything we have done here. There is this one fool here that noone in my club can stand and his ass was even at our car show. Noone talked shit to him, noone acted any differently, we just went on with our day. I look forward to getting all the clubs here together and maybe one day we could all just chill together. Me and my club will do what we can to make it happen. Lookin forward to meeting all of you soon!!

Michael Cordova


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 AM~11027383
> *whats up ?  me  just chillin lookin forward to gettin together again and shootin da chit....
> *


same here homie !


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 03:33 PM~11029619
> *I feel you homie and I understand, but we've been through this soooooo many times with sooooooo many people that it's to the point that it's not fun anymore. You should be able to clown and noone take it to heart. I'm quick to offend a mf, but I don't start it. If you can't take it, don't dish it out is the way I feel about it. I don't wake up in the morning thinking, ok, who can I piss off today. haha.  We've been together for 11 yrs, and that's something that no other club has ever accomplished here. But instead of looking to us for help or advice, it turns to automatic hate or shit talking. I've offered to help anyone and everyone who wants it and always try to invite everyone to our functions. We didn't exclude anyone from anything we have done here. There is this one fool here that noone in my club can stand and his ass was even at our car show. Noone talked shit to him, noone acted any differently, we just went on with our day. I look forward to getting all the clubs here together and maybe one day we could all just chill together. Me and my club will do what we can to make it happen. Lookin forward to meeting all of you soon!!
> 
> Michael Cordova
> *



yea i was the one guy there that no one liked haha iam just playin... and you cant forget the guys that never had a car but acted like they was in the club going back n forth tellin each club what the other club was working on. going back n forth from cameron to bryan.. had to be white but i aint gonna say any names cuz then they might call the laws on me again or be a phone gangsta and start textin me shit again .. Tito knows who iam talkin about cuz thats his layitlow stalker. he knows every award tito has won on the wego tour just by keepin up wit him on layitlow thats kinda weird :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 7 2008, 10:48 AM~11027601
> *Hope eveyone enjoys the meetin. Knights of Pleasure wont be able to make this one.   So well be seein u at the next one
> *


 wha :0 noooooooooooo wha bout the carshow on sunday? i cant wait for the buffet at golden corral .. man i aint ate good in a min. tx burger and subway food got old fast so iam just stuck on bushs chicken now. iam ready to get my grub on :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 AM~11027383
> *whats up ?  me  just chillin lookin forward to gettin together again and shootin at cats....
> *



:0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 09:21 AM~11027244
> *i got it to photobucket but its small as hell cuz on my vid came from ur phone
> *


shyt u get the videos up there..yea i kno my camera is fucking small but its kool now i got the digital wit me in my car now so everything is going digital


----------



## LaCompania BryanTx (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2008, 08:25 AM~11021486
> *It's crazy how we have 2 clubs here that represent HLC(Royal Touch and Bonafide) and one that will represent CTLC. But can't seem to get all clubs to get together. So much hating going on over here that it's crazy. I will extend once again the invitation to settle all this AGAIN. It didn't work the first time, but hopefully now, if you are serious about the CTLC, you will work with your club at having some unity amongst clubs. Royal Touch is always open to anyone who wants to come to our meetings to address an issue. I'm open to any and all suggestions, ideas, whatever. As i told you last time, this animosity and hatred from your guys is stupid to me. It's to the point right now where there is going to end up being drama(not from me)if we are all together somewhere. I'd want everyone to come to our picnics and have a good time. But the way things are going, i don't think it will happen. You know my number, get at me.
> 
> Michael Cordova
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11030405
> *wha  :0  noooooooooooo wha bout the carshow on sunday? i cant wait for the buffet at golden corral .. man i aint ate good in a min.  tx burger and subway food got old fast so iam just stuck on bushs chicken now.  iam ready to get my grub on  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah we'll be at the show on sunday  , man! i just had bush's not too long ago for the first time. that place is the sh*t!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11031094
> *yeah we'll be at the show on sunday  , man! i just had bush's not too long ago for the first time.  that place is the sh*t!!! :biggrin:
> *


mayne bush's is the shit the bad part is i stay down the road from wher ei stay and ally bad part is they kno what car and my name is thats how much i go to bush's its like crack...2 addictive


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking for a good class d amp...anybody have any leads...lmk thanks cen-tex


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 05:37 PM~11031444
> *Looking for a good class d amp...anybody have any leads...lmk thanks cen-tex
> *


I got a Fosgate 360 one of the earlier models the ones that put out dbl what the amp says


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 7 2008, 04:16 PM~11030803
> *shyt u get the videos up there..yea i kno my camera is fucking small but its kool now i got the digital wit me in my car now so everything is going digital
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVQjTG2BugU


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11031596
> *I got a Fosgate 360 one of the earlier models the ones that put out dbl what the amp says
> *


Price


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

like 125 what r u tryin ta push wit it


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

so we gonna see sum charged batteries this weekend?????


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 06:37 PM~11031444
> *Looking for a good class d amp...anybody have any leads...lmk thanks cen-tex
> *



HIFONICS is the way 2 go...but i can get you anything you need, what are you pushing? Hit me up, We have a stereo shop...let me know what you lookin 4...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 7 2008, 06:09 PM~11031747
> *so we gonna see sum charged batteries this weekend?????
> *


dont really like a full charge anymore thats when i burn shyt up i'm happy wit last nite did you see the vid yet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLWdqZANW14


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 7 2008, 05:48 PM~11031094
> *yeah we'll be at the show on sunday  , man! i just had bush's not too long ago for the first time.  that place is the sh*t!!! :biggrin:
> *


you was probably with Gary eatin at bushs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11031688
> *like 125 what r u tryin ta push wit it
> *


2 jl audio w3, are u going 2 b @ the meeting this wk end, is it the square 1w/ the 2 side covers....pics


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 06:12 PM~11031771
> *2 jl audio w3, are u going 2 b @ the meeting this wk end, is it the square 1w/ the 2 side covers....pics
> *


yep thats the one let me c if i can find a web pic


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 08:11 PM~11031758
> *HIFONICS  is the way 2 go...but i can get you anything you need, what are you pushing? Hit me up, We have a stereo shop...let me know what you lookin 4...
> *


Hit me up on the # on the card we need 2 tlk


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 07:16 PM~11031805
> *Hit me up on the # on the card we need 2 tlk
> *



will do, ill give ya a call n a lil bit, fixin 2 go cut da grass..but will call after...we do custom trunk work also :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:11 PM~11031762
> *dont really like a full charge anymore thats when i burn shyt up i'm happy wit last nite did you see the vid yet
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLWdqZANW14
> *


yea seen it....i was there i seen it in person...so what u put half a charge on em???


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 7 2008, 06:17 PM~11031822
> *yea seen it....i was there i seen it in person...so what u put half a charge on em???
> *


id say like a 3 quarter charge its easier for me to control then


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:19 PM~11031841
> *id say like a 3 quarter charge its easier for me to control then
> *


lol pussy chrage em up and ill get on the switch this weekend


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 08:17 PM~11031821
> *will do, ill give ya a call n a lil bit, fixin 2 go cut da grass..but will call after...we do custom trunk work also :0
> *


Chit didn't know u did lawns..... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11031841
> *id say like a 3 quarter charge its easier for me to control then
> *



by the way, i have WEGO shirts 4 sale :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 7 2008, 07:20 PM~11031854
> *Chit didn't know u did lawns..... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ...figure i gotta get out there since i cant see the street anymore... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 06:23 PM~11031879
> *by the way, i have WEGO shirts 4 sale :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :nono: i want the shirt off ya back :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 7 2008, 06:20 PM~11031849
> *lol pussy chrage em up and ill get on the switch this weekend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if you was givin up on them motors id do a full charge :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:25 PM~11031907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  if you was givin up on them motors id do a full charge :biggrin:
> *


no can do buddy bossman comes back into town this weekend n he'll be at the show...lol..so u gonna lemme get on the switch


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 7 2008, 06:27 PM~11031927
> *no can do buddy bossman comes back into town this weekend n he'll be at the show...lol..so u gonna lemme get on the switch
> *


***** please i hit my own switch just like i hit my own bitch :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 08:24 PM~11031888
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ...figure i gotta get out there since i cant see the street anymore... :0  :biggrin:
> *



That's bad


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 07:24 PM~11031897
> *:guns:  :nono: i want the shirt off ya back  :biggrin:
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: why u tryin 2 get the shirt off my back huh.... :biggrin: ...well cant have that one, but i can sell ya one... :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:28 PM~11031933
> ****** please i hit my own switch just like i hit my own bitch  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO..to much mayne to much..im the same wayh but my bitch is crazy she'll shank my ass


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: (DRIVE BY!!!!!!) :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: LoL


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 7 2008, 08:31 PM~11032581
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: (DRIVE BY!!!!!!) :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: LoL
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz up Central Texas Homies? Lets make this next meeting a good one,so far its looking good ,Its nice to see that we all geting along with each other ,much respect to all. TEXAS Mfks THATS WHERE WE STAY!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

throwback pics... :0 

































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11032654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aww shit! not tha green fleet. Be on tha look out for it! Busting out A long time from now :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i got a new shirt gon model at the show


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11032654
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:42 PM~11032727
> *i got a new shirt gon model at the show
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: ...where you get this so called new shirt, huh buddy, have you been on the phone with anybody????? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: I have a new shirt also!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 07:44 PM~11032750
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: ...where you get this so called new shirt, huh buddy, have you been on the phone with anybody????? :biggrin:
> *


nah not yet this one was commisioned to rep TX :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaCompania BryanTx_@Jul 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11030996
> *:twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


peep the slogan at the bottom..... :biggrin:.....nothing personal 
:uh: :uh: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :around: :around: :loco: :loco: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11032843
> *nah not yet this one was commisioned to rep TX  :biggrin:
> *



Posts: 3,032
Joined: Nov 2005
From: FT Hood, Texas
Car Club: Plaque is in the works

hmmmmmm, wonder what kind of shirt... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 08:56 PM~11032928
> *Posts: 3,032
> Joined: Nov 2005
> From: FT Hood, Texas
> ...



what's up tito.....goofy wants me to postpone the event for another day, i'll hit you up when i come up with a date homie....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 09:00 PM~11032978
> *what's up tito.....goofy wants me to postpone the event for another day, i'll hit you up when i come up with a date homie....
> *



yeah i know, i talked 2 goofy earlier... :biggrin: ....we need 2 get together and see whats up...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11032928
> *Posts: 3,032
> Joined: Nov 2005
> From: FT Hood, Texas
> ...


nah not yet ......


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

its a i beat my own wife shirt cuz im from texas shirt...lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 8 2008, 06:15 PM~11040171
> *its a i beat my own wife shirt cuz im from texas shirt...lol
> *


 :0


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 8 2008, 10:40 PM~11042536
> *:0
> *


im just playn homie..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 9 2008, 01:07 AM~11043768
> *im just playn homie..
> *



gotta watch out for them gangsta girls.. i slapped one awhile back and 10 mins later she came back :guns: so you know i had to pop my trunk and :machinegun: ... girl should've known by now.. miggy does it


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 6 2008, 09:13 PM~11025045
> *Well i can tell who da hell wasnt payin attention at the first meeting :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...na there might be a picnic in bryan, CTLC & HLC get together.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let us know if this goes down....Thanks

P Nutt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 9 2008, 12:26 PM~11047180
> *gotta watch out for them gangsta girls.. i slapped one awhile back and 10 mins later she came back  :guns: so you know i had to pop my trunk and  :machinegun: ... girl should've known by now.. miggy does it
> *


lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

whats up cats :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 9 2008, 03:31 PM~11047814
> *let us know if this goes down....Thanks
> 
> P Nutt
> *


are yall thinkin bout joining the CTLC?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS...  

























visit WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR FUTURE EVENTS.. 
[/quote]


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

so whats the word on a picnic&cruise????


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724
JULY 18-20 2008

ROLL CALL.......Who Wants to get all the Low Lows in one spot? If its possible?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

All from CTLC to SOLO riders comin down to Heat Wave be shore to hit up any members of Knights of Pleasure and Blvd Aces. Where here for support and lowriding


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 10 2008, 07:29 AM~11054064
> *CUSTOM SOUNDS
> TEXAS HEAT WAVE
> Travis County Expo Center
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2008, 11:27 AM~11054816
> *All from CTLC to SOLO riders comin down to Heat Wave be shore to hit up any members of Knights of Pleasure and Blvd Aces.  Where here for support and lowriding
> *


you're here for support? k in that case i been havin problems with my baby mama she wanna take my kids away, i got a gambling problem lost 75,000 in lousiana the other day at the casino, i sold my lincoln just to get some crack, bout to lose my house, and come to find out the girl i been fuckin on the side got crabs  :tears: ok ok iam sure you didnt mean that kind of support lol man iam just bored


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: youre crazy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 10 2008, 03:17 PM~11056928
> *:roflmao: youre crazy
> *



haha miklo you know me iam always typin some stupid shit on here. you hittin up that show in austin on saturday? well i read somewhere that theres 1. i know theres 1 in waco at hooters so iam thinkin iam gonna check that one out


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 10 2008, 01:27 PM~11057000
> *haha miklo you know me iam always typin some stupid shit on here.  you hittin up that show in austin on saturday? well i read somewhere that theres 1.  i know theres 1 in waco at hooters so iam thinkin iam gonna check that one out
> *


yeah i might depenending on what time i get done with my car


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 who did that?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

got it two years ago for fathersday we got a place we go to outside of Lott they made our big plaque too


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2008, 10:27 AM~11054816
> *All from CTLC to SOLO riders comin down to Heat Wave be shore to hit up any members of Knights of Pleasure and Blvd Aces.  Where here for support and lowriding
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11058320
> *got it two years ago for fathersday we got a place we go to outside of Lott they made our big plaque too
> *


  thats tight


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

sorry just got in trouble :biggrin: I didn't tell you Denise came up with that design


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 10 2008, 04:06 PM~11058348
> *sorry just got in trouble  :biggrin: I didn't tell you Denise came up with that  design
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 10 2008, 06:06 PM~11058348
> *sorry just got in trouble  :biggrin: I didn't tell you Denise came up with that  design
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: get him denise, got to keepem in line :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 10 2008, 06:57 PM~11058926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: get him denise, got to keepem in line :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




*Right! I will just give me time it's been 2 1/2 years :buttkick: He's doing good though thats why I love him sooooooo much :cheesy:*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:tears: thats so sweet :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 10 2008, 06:31 PM~11059214
> *Right!  I will just give me time it's been 2 1/2 years :buttkick:  He's doing good though thats why I love him sooooooo much :cheesy:
> *


*
:biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

does anyone know the number to 911? :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 10 2008, 07:03 PM~11059458
> *does anyone know the number to 911? :biggrin:
> *


254-750-7500 ask tha police :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Saturday I ll be at Hooters :biggrin: ...& then we pimpin tha caddy real slow down to Temple.... Golden Coral here we come !


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

My girl likes to make all kinds of shit on tha computer, I caught her makin this flika, she didn't want me to post it but ima do it anyways :0 so hopefully she won't be pissed!! :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 11 2008, 01:16 AM~11061909
> *My girl likes to make all kinds of shit on tha computer, I caught her makin this flika, she didn't want me to post it but ima do it anyways :0  so hopefully she won't be pissed!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Rolex, better watch out I just woke up from my beating :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 11 2008, 01:16 AM~11061909
> *My girl likes to make all kinds of shit on tha computer, I caught her makin this flika, she didn't want me to post it but ima do it anyways :0  so hopefully she won't be pissed!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the art work!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 11 2008, 05:56 AM~11062239
> *Looks Good Rolex, better watch out I just woke up from my beating  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Is this next meeting regulated to 2 reps per club ? If so I'm going to see if someone else might wanna go with our prez so they can get an insight as to what the CTLC is doing/about.....  

Not that I don't wanna see you Vatos but other club members are like whats going on plus it would be good for them to meet yall too, so that when you all see each other at shows or the streets its not just the CTLC meeting crew saying whats up to each other and thats it, you'll be able to see some more familiar faces too..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good to see this coming together. hope to meet some of ya'll real soon.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 11 2008, 01:16 AM~11061909
> *My girl likes to make all kinds of shit on tha computer, I caught her makin this flika, she didn't want me to post it but ima do it anyways :0  so hopefully she won't be pissed!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: that's badass :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 11 2008, 12:16 AM~11061909
> *My girl likes to make all kinds of shit on tha computer, I caught her makin this flika, she didn't want me to post it but ima do it anyways :0  so hopefully she won't be pissed!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly look good on a shirt.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2008, 09:27 AM~11063460
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: that's badass :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 11 2008, 07:17 AM~11062327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Is this next meeting regulated to 2 reps per club ?  If so I'm going to see if someone else might wanna go with our prez so they can get an insight as to what the CTLC is doing/about.....
> ...


to me I don't think three people would be a problem but my 2cents homie plus it golden corral thats a big joint and a/c


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did the first meeting not have any a/c or something???


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

the resturant had a/c but the part we were in did not they brought us the fan from the kitchen and it was barely alive we had mabe thirty heads in the room


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11064604
> *to me I don't think three people would be a problem but my 2cents homie plus it golden corral thats a big joint and a/c
> *



yea like Tito and lil Ray are the 2 reps for our club but i am gonna go tomorrow too just to get an inside scoop on whats going on and see everyone from all the other clubs... ok ok why am i liein ... its golden correl thats why iam going haha Miggy bout to get his grub on... nah but i do want to meet members of other clubs so when iam out cruisin i know other people that are out in the streets too cuz most of yall know i love cruisin Waco, Killeen, and Austin when i get the chance so itd be nice to know everyone out in thoses cities..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 11 2008, 12:00 PM~11064721
> *the resturant had a/c but the part we were in did not they brought us the fan from the kitchen and it was barely alive we had mabe thirty heads in the room
> *


 :0 that sucks


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:12 PM~11064818
> *:0 that sucks
> *


nah man I think I lost 10 lbs in that room thats alot considering I ate bout 2 lbs of food too... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 11 2008, 12:25 PM~11064915
> *nah man I think I lost 10 lbs in that room thats alot considering I ate bout 2 lbs of food too...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 11 2008, 02:30 PM~11064955
> *:roflmao:
> *


I lost some too but found them when I got back to Waco


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: i hate when that happens


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 11 2008, 02:32 PM~11064973
> *I lost some too but found them when I got back to Waco
> *



lol


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

just some useful info for the upcoming Wego tour shows if any members of the council don't see a slot for association just put it in the car club slot, your club first slash the council reason is that I was told by more than one person from different clubs they didn't know where to put it . like I said just some useful info
thank you for your time
Ramon


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ey Ramon i got a ? .. is hooters right on i35? like if i take the circle and instead of exiting on valleymills i can take the next one right or no? i just wanna make sure b4 i get lost tomorrow.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 11 2008, 10:03 PM~11068274
> *ey Ramon i got a ? .. is hooters right on i35? like if i take the circle and instead of exiting on valleymills i can take the next one right or no? i just wanna make sure b4 i get lost tomorrow.
> *


its on the southbound side of I-35 you can get off on newroad exit keep going straight till the next underpass by the car lots and swing around you won't get lost cause you can
always call me homie


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

see everybody at the golden corral at 6 :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 01:15 PM~10948870
> *Knights of Pleasure July 12th car wash
> *


I was literally right across from there at Cepeda library gettin' my salsa on. I should check here more often. How'd it go, pics?

By the by, use painters tape!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

glade to have seen everyone hope everyone had a safe trip home 
Next meeting August 2nd at golden corral in Temple 6pm for anyone else interested in attending


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 12 2008, 08:44 PM~11074931
> *glade to have seen everyone hope everyone had a safe trip home
> Next meeting August 2nd at golden corral in Temple 6pm for anyone else interested in attending
> *


Same here, hope everybody had a safe trip..looking forward to the next meeting. Getting ready for tha show tomorrow, hope to see everybody there.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 12 2008, 11:58 PM~11075040
> *Same here, hope everybody had a safe trip..looking forward to the next meeting. Getting ready for tha show tomorrow, hope to see everybody there.
> *



whats up gente.. just got in from temple. ended up stayin up there for a lil bit ran into a couple of members from Rollout and Latin 4 Life at the carwash so me, tito, lil ray and some of the guys stayed there and chilled for a bit. man iam so tired i dozed off like 3 times driving back home... now that iam here iam wide awake .... see everyone at the show tomorrow


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 13 2008, 12:48 AM~11075360
> *whats up gente.. just got in from temple.  ended up stayin up there for a lil bit ran into a couple of members from Rollout and Latin 4 Life at the carwash so me, tito, lil ray and some of the guys stayed there and chilled for a bit.  man iam so tired i dozed off like 3 times driving back home... now that iam here iam wide awake .... see everyone at the show tomorrow
> *



Hey migs....thanx to you and the others for welcoming knightsgirl and I to the famila...I'm sure she will be on here ttt this topic...no but for real it was good...see ya soon.....Rob


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 13 2008, 02:33 AM~11075913
> *Hey migs....thanx to you and the others for welcoming knightsgirl and I to the famila...I'm sure she will be on here ttt this topic...no but for real it was good...see ya soon.....Rob
> *



awready bro it was good to finally meet you. you going to Tito's show today? i just now woke up and i gotta start gettin ready for that.. iam still tired but a 12pack of energy drinks should wake me up. for a sec there i didnt think i was gonna make it home. i was ready to just pull over somewhere and knock out .. see you soon bro


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 13 2008, 08:15 AM~11076356
> *awready bro it was good to finally meet you.  you going to Tito's show today? i just now woke up and i gotta start gettin ready for that.. iam still tired but a 12pack of energy drinks should wake me up. for a sec there i didnt think i was gonna make it home.  i was ready to just pull over somewhere and knock out .. see you soon bro
> *


Yea were here I'm gonna post some pics in a lil bit if I don't past out from the heat :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz up everyone? :wave: ... & yes it was hot 2 day :burn: but it was tight chillin with everyone. Hollar!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11080284
> *Watz up everyone? :wave: ... & yes it was hot 2 day  :burn:  but it was tight chillin with everyone. Hollar!
> *



hell yea and Jaliscos was good. then i had a flat going home from killeen


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

good to see you made it home aight tho :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 13 2008, 11:04 PM~11080654
> *good to see you made it home aight tho :thumbsup:
> *



yea bro i really appreciate you, Manny, and Tito helping me out. if it wasnt for yall id still be out there


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

man ur telln me it was hott today i broke down in belton and was sittn on the side of the road for a belt n tools and i was fucking roasting


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 13 2008, 11:07 PM~11080688
> *man ur telln me it was hott today i broke down in belton and was sittn on the side of the road for a belt n tools and i was fucking roasting
> *



i ended up going to Killeen after you called me. when i got there Derrick noticed my front pass tire was low. so i got some fixaflat and tried airin it up. but it was coming out the valvestem. so i said iam just gonna try to make it home. i didnt even make it into belton. so i was stuck at that gas station for a whole lil bit .. but the guys came out and helped me out. now iam home ... bout to take me a shower and get ready for work tomorrow


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

that sucks that was me last weekend hit a 3wheel n my tire (driver) popd pissd off even more cuz it was my bday and i was like mother fucker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C.+Jul 12 2008, 10:58 PM~11075040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY BASTAAD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: STILL HATIN ON YOU WINNIN THE Z'S.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NICE MEETING SOME PEOPLE FOR THE FIRST TIME AND SEEING SOME FAMILIAR FACES!!!! HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU HOMIES SOON!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HLC & CTLC MAKIN IT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

So what we miss?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE TEXAS, GET DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2008, 09:24 PM~11080833
> *LUCKY BASTAAD!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  STILL HATIN ON YOU WINNIN THE Z'S.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 13 2008, 10:03 PM~11080640
> *hell yea and Jaliscos was good.  then i had a flat going home from killeen
> *


very good :biggrin: ... i had to replace 2 of my stems also ,i guess them spoke cleaners eat up tha rubber cuz i barely taped it & that was the end of it... but its good to hear that u had homies helping you... CTLC coming up!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 11 2008, 12:16 AM~11061909
> *My girl likes to make all kinds of shit on tha computer, I caught her makin this flika, she didn't want me to post it but ima do it anyways :0  so hopefully she won't be pissed!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is What We'r About!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11084299
> *very good :biggrin: ... i had to replace 2 of my stems also ,i guess them spoke cleaners eat up tha rubber cuz i barely taped it & that was the end of it... but its good to hear that u had homies helping you... CTLC coming up!
> *


it's this damn TX heat. valves stems start getting dry and cracking or from the heat of the rims when you drive long distances. sucks either way!! 

lac looked good homie


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11084339
> *it's this damn TX heat. valves stems start getting dry and cracking or from the heat of the rims when you drive long distances. sucks either way!!
> 
> lac looked good homie
> *


You aint joking Id break to if i were in tha heat & on tha road all tha time... Thnx ,I named it FleetHood cuz im repn for my area as you can tell by tha tats on it.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2008, 01:16 PM~11084339
> *it's this damn TX heat. valves stems start getting dry and cracking or from the heat of the rims when you drive long distances. sucks either way!!
> 
> lac looked good homie
> *



yea i guess u right... i went to a show in waco saturday at hooters then drove to temple for the CTLC meeting sat night.. drove back to cameron. then yesterday i drove to belton for the show back to temple then to killeen and thats when my tire started fuckin up. but the rim is still shiny :biggrin: lol now i gotta get some new tires if i wanna make it to longview next month


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 13 2008, 07:29 PM~11080284
> *Watz up everyone? :wave: ... & yes it was hot 2 day  :burn:  but it was tight chillin with everyone. Hollar!
> *



Beto, your lac is hella clean man...i'll post some pictures from the show in a lil bit,but damn that ride is bad azz! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 14 2008, 03:41 PM~11085880
> *Beto, your lac is hella clean man...i'll post some pictures from the show in a lil bit,but damn that ride is bad azz! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Already! i apreciate that. im ready for my dros but got to take my time & do it right you know, i have everything but i want to get chrome susp. put in at tha same time. ya'll doing it big also lil by lil we ALL gona be up on that level ,its a non stop process that we all love to do.... CTLC is here & coming non stop till we reach tha top!  ayy!!! that came out good ,LoL :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 04:51 PM~11086479
> *Already! i apreciate that. im ready for my dros but got to take my time & do it right you know, i have everything but i want to get chrome susp. put in at tha same time. ya'll doing it big also lil by lil we ALL gona be up on that level ,its a non stop process that we all love to do.... CTLC is here & coming non stop till we reach tha top!    ayy!!! that came out good ,LoL :thumbsup:
> *


Waz up fool hit me up :biggrin: 
i finished that lincon sed you some pics of it


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Chillin at the Hooter show in Waco 7/12


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 14 2008, 07:45 PM~11087247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wtacha ... who's the desinated driver lolz i was feelin good that day


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

I believe this the one they wanted me to send


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11087247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BEER SURE DID TASTE GOOD AS HOT AS IT WUZ THAT DAY. :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 14 2008, 11:56 PM~11090085
> *THAT BEER SURE DID TASTE GOOD AS HOT AS IT WUZ THAT DAY.  :yes:
> *



look at that one girl in the back :0 :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :wow: :yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 14 2008, 10:56 PM~11090085
> *THAT BEER SURE DID TASTE GOOD AS HOT AS IT WUZ THAT DAY.  :yes:
> *


damit! & ya ll couldnt invite?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11090143
> *look at that one girl in the back  :0  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:  :wow:  :yes:
> *


fuck that girl!... look at that mug fool of beer :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

It was our 1st CTLC meeting. After Ralley on tha Valley.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 11:59 PM~11090154
> *damit! & ya ll couldnt invite?
> *


we were waiting for you thats why we got so buzzed :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
3rd ANNUAL PICNIC !!!!! WE HOPE TO SEE THE 
LOWRIDER INDUSTRY EXPAND & UNITE US ALL AS FAMILIA....... 
SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR FAMILIA & FRIENDS 
TO OUR PICNIC TO ENJOY A SUNDAY AFTERNOON OF FUN.....

LAS GRACIAS FROM THE 

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC" </span>


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 15 2008, 10:06 AM~11092774
> *we were waiting for you thats why we got so buzzed :biggrin:
> *


 :0 My bad... maybe next time.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11087289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 14 2008, 03:51 PM~11086479
> *Already! i apreciate that. im ready for my dros but got to take my time & do it right you know, i have everything but i want to get chrome susp. put in at tha same time. ya'll doing it big also lil by lil we ALL gona be up on that level ,its a non stop process that we all love to do.... CTLC is here & coming non stop till we reach tha top!    ayy!!! that came out good ,LoL :thumbsup:
> *


what it dew homies....... the ctlc is turning out good slowly but surely. wat up betoooooo and all tha passionate rides members im back...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...  hope YALL like..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 03:01 PM~11094676
> *a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...    hope YALL like..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 02:01 PM~11094676
> *a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...    hope YALL like..
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 01:01 PM~11094676
> *a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...      hope YALL like..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 02:01 PM~11094676
> *a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...    hope YALL like..
> 
> 
> ...



looks good....try it without the texas in the middle....and close it up at the bottom....it will look like a chain steering wheel to me.....  just curious to see how it would look homie...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 12:01 PM~11094676
> *a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...    hope YALL like..
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like something we can work with, lookin good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 15 2008, 02:01 PM~11094676
> *a lil something been playing around with let me know if its worth the effort and any suggestions would be taken into consideration...    hope YALL like..
> 
> 
> ...



looks real good... :biggrin: ....just a suggestion, maybe try and bring the star a lil to the center, kinda like we have the LS on this symbol...










sorry i havent been on lately, been super busy dealin with the shop, and other stuff.... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11096615
> *looking good!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks i try :biggrin: but theses jeans fit me supertight :0 maybe i should model at the next carshow


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

like I said I'm just throwing stuff out there I appreciate any advice/criticism yall can give to better our logo. I like having the Texas with the flag colors in there I love this state and the colors on our flag ( ay ay all patriotic que la chingada ) but if YALL prefer to leave it out I'm down for what the CTLC decides... :biggrin: 
Later we can figure out how to post the plaques around there but for now I am just focusing on what we would be wearing on our sleeves ..

I like this one because its real clean and to the point some may say its kinda plain but I've allways just liked the clean look ...  










this one is a touch up of the last one before .... hope yall are liking these ..










I really should get some work done now.. :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

of course where it looks grey here would have to be white. just thought I'd throw that in just incase someone said I should change it to white.... :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 08:41 AM~11101694
> *like I said I'm just throwing stuff out there I appreciate any advice/criticism yall can give to better our logo.  I like having the Texas with the flag colors in there I love this state and the colors on our flag ( ay ay all patriotic que la chingada )  but if YALL prefer to leave it out I'm down for what the CTLC decides...  :biggrin:
> Later we can figure out how to post the plaques around there but for now I am just focusing on what we would be wearing on our sleeves ..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

We all need to unite to make this happen!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 08:41 AM~11101694
> *like I said I'm just throwing stuff out there I appreciate any advice/criticism yall can give to better our logo.  I like having the Texas with the flag colors in there I love this state and the colors on our flag ( ay ay all patriotic que la chingada )  but if YALL prefer to leave it out I'm down for what the CTLC decides...  :biggrin:
> Later we can figure out how to post the plaques around there but for now I am just focusing on what we would be wearing on our sleeves ..
> 
> ...



your doin a hell of a job....much props, me personally, i like the second one.....looks good, just a thought, maybe we shouldnt put the plaques in the design, just on the banner we could, but maybe not in the design...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Cruzin Together for a Cause


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 08:41 AM~11101694
> *like I said I'm just throwing stuff out there I appreciate any advice/criticism yall can give to better our logo.  I like having the Texas with the flag colors in there I love this state and the colors on our flag ( ay ay all patriotic que la chingada )  but if YALL prefer to leave it out I'm down for what the CTLC decides...  :biggrin:
> Later we can figure out how to post the plaques around there but for now I am just focusing on what we would be wearing on our sleeves ..
> 
> ...


it's all good homie...i just wanted to see if it looked like a chain steering wheel :biggrin: ....you are doing a great job!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 16 2008, 12:30 PM~11102901
> *it's all good homie...i just wanted to see if it looked like a chain steering wheel  :biggrin: ....you are doing a great job!!
> *


thanks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 16 2008, 11:24 AM~11102848
> *your doin a hell of a job....much props, me personally, i like the second one.....looks good, just a thought, maybe we shouldnt put the plaques in the design, just on the banner we could, but maybe not in the design...
> *



agreed....plaques should be left for the banner, like the HLC one. wish i still had the hook up, i'd get you a free one like i did for the HLC. 

MOTTO:

SUPPORT, RESPECT, UNITY


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:angry: i just read up all the bull and i dont like what i read and if this is the CTLC i dont want no part of it :thumbsdown:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 06:41 AM~11101694
> *like I said I'm just throwing stuff out there I appreciate any advice/criticism yall can give to better our logo.  I like having the Texas with the flag colors in there I love this state and the colors on our flag ( ay ay all patriotic que la chingada )  but if YALL prefer to leave it out I'm down for what the CTLC decides...  :biggrin:
> Later we can figure out how to post the plaques around there but for now I am just focusing on what we would be wearing on our sleeves ..
> 
> ...


Looks Bad Azz, homie...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda Charles85 me Benny from Firme Tiempo .... Man this is a young group just starting out and with that your gonna have views and opinions expressed by some individuals or group of people that we're not going to like.. But they don't speak for CTLC bro. Don't be quick to give up on it because this is going to be a good thing for lowriding and Unity ... I'm not going to assume I know what exactly your mad about but hang in there man.. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 16 2008, 01:10 PM~11103182
> *Looks Bad Azz, homie...
> *


thanks any thing you'd like to add ...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 01:14 PM~11103209
> *k onda Charles85 me Benny from Firme Tiempo ....  Man this is a young group just starting out and with that your gonna have views and opinions expressed by some individuals or group of people that we're not going to like..  But they don't speak for CTLC bro.  Don't be quick to give up on it because this is going to be a good thing for lowriding and Unity ...  I'm not going to assume I know what exactly your mad about but hang in there man..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its on the other side cat


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Y NOT !!! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw&feature=related


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 01:52 PM~11103479
> *Y NOT !!!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=NUhUWAiVvEw&feature=related
> *


dale un grito compa dama un ortra chevy


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HAD TO CUZ THATS WHAT I'M JAMMIN HERE @ WORK... HAHAHAH @ WORK.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2008, 11:39 AM~11102991
> *:angry: i just read up all the bull and i dont like what i read and if this is the CTLC  i dont want no part of it  :thumbsdown:
> *




there is not 1 person that speaks for the council as a whole. that person has not been appointed yet by Goofy or the clubs joining CTLC. Tito took the huge task upon himself to get this all rolling. i had been talking to him about it for a long while now and had presented it to the HLC. Goofy is behind the council 100%. 

the actions of one person can and will reflect negatively on the group. so let's all try to motivate not hate. let's stand strong for what the council represents....SUPPORT, RESPECT & UNITY......


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 16 2008, 04:06 PM~11104969
> *there is not 1 person that speaks for the council as a whole. that person has not been appointed yet by Goofy or the clubs joining CTLC. Tito took the huge task upon himself to get this all rolling. i had been talking to him about it for a long while now and had presented it to the HLC. Goofy is behind the council 100%.
> 
> the actions of one person can and will reflect negatively on the group. so let's all try to motivate not hate.  let's stand strong for what the council represents....SUPPORT, RESPECT & UNITY......
> *


ya but i thank there is to much outside influence when we as the CTLC 
should our own and nobody else.
Am not saying we should not take other suggestions but to take are heads out of are ass! :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2008, 07:33 AM~11101364
> *thanks i try  :biggrin:  but theses jeans fit me supertight  :0 maybe i should model at the next carshow
> *


O yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11103495
> *dale un grito compa dama un ortra chevy
> *


No llores compa :tears: nomas acuerdate :happysad:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2008, 04:24 PM~11105124
> *ya but i thank there is to much outside influence when we as the CTLC
> should our own and nobody else.
> Am not saying  we should not take other suggestions but to take are heads out of are ass! :angry:
> *


Breath Charles, Breath slowly ,1 2 3 ,3 2 1 , their u feel better?  Lil by lil we'll be on a straight path & its just like when u get lost u ask for directions, thats how i c it , i apreciate all tha suggestions its leading us in tha right direction & all tha shit talking just makes us stronger. & whos heads in their azz? those who dont have their heads in their azz say Nay!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i will be attending the next meeting to meet everyone...  

liking the logo designs homies..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

i cant make the next meeting because of my birthday 
but trust me i have lots to say :biggrin: 
and yes BSTOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had my 
BUDWEISER to day :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

I meant my sons birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

who's bringing the bell cause theres gonna be alot of rounds should it be 10 or 12 title or no title


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

maybe it'll be like a heavyweight bout scheduled for 12 but done in the 1st... so lets just all be cool ....... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 16 2008, 05:30 PM~11105651
> *maybe it'll be like a heavyweight bout scheduled for 12 but done in the 1st...  so lets just all be cool .......  :biggrin:
> *


Hay Benny waz up !!
Am known for that one hitter quitter :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Its all good homies, there is a lot that has been accomplished with this council, dont take anything wrong with whatever was said, this council is growing and everything will be ok, we are gonna have our ups and downs, and not everybody is gonna agree with everything, and im glad that everyone is voicing their opinions, its the only way we can build a better future for us.... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 16 2008, 05:42 PM~11105786
> *Its all good homies, there is a lot that has been accomplished with this council, dont take anything wrong with whatever was said, this council is growing and everything will be ok, we are gonna have our ups and downs, and not everybody is gonna agree with everything, and im glad that everyone is voicing their opinions, its the only way we can build a better future for us.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I have lost to say Tito 
we need to get on the right path 
after all this is CENTRAL TEXAS an nowhere else


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11105786
> *Its all good homies, there is a lot that has been accomplished with this council, dont take anything wrong with whatever was said, this council is growing and everything will be ok, we are gonna have our ups and downs, and not everybody is gonna agree with everything, and im glad that everyone is voicing their opinions, its the only way we can build a better future for us.... :biggrin:
> *


 Have you told the cats from the HLC that we as a council in the last meeting agreed that this was a seperate council for us to agree and disagree on our own ventures? 
I'm not talking about opinions everybodies got one including myself 
I think we would all love to have a get together and show unity amongst councils but like we discussed at the meeting we haven't even had a get together ourselves for the rest of the club members to meet and no I don't mean a show I mean a cookout or something like that that way nobody is caught up in the show. We have to be together within our own unit before we can have anything with someone else.
Ramon


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 16 2008, 04:42 PM~11105786
> *Its all good homies, there is a lot that has been accomplished with this council, dont take anything wrong with whatever was said, this council is growing and everything will be ok, we are gonna have our ups and downs, and not everybody is gonna agree with everything, and im glad that everyone is voicing their opinions, its the only way we can build a better future for us.... :biggrin:
> *


x2..see ya on the 2nd homie...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11105596
> *I meant my sons birthday  :biggrin:
> *



save me a plate and i know theres gonna be alcohol :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11105623
> *who's bringing the bell cause theres gonna be alot of rounds should it be 10 or 12 title or no title
> *



we'll have to get that chick from WWE Monday Night Raw she's hot :worship: even though iam probably the only one here who watches wrestling anymore. yea it sucks now with no NWO anymore gosh thoses were the days


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85+Jul 16 2008, 04:24 PM~11105124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I see the problem here. None of you realize how all this came about. This council was to be an extention of the HLC. That is how it all started. Tito is getting help, ideas, guidelines, and backing from a council that has had it's ups and downs. The vision is to be united everywhere. HLC is structured and established, that didn't happen over night. It's great that some have ideas or suggestions, that is what will keep the council alive. I don't think you all realize how hard it is to even start this and keep it going. I live in Bryan and we joined the HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL. Saying that this is Central Texas and nowhere else is already discouraging people who are not from there to ask about it. No offense homie, but I'm sure that Goofy will be more than happy to clear things up at the meeting. You are excluding the people that want to help ya'll make this happen. I hope that any questions you all may have come up at the meeting. 

AND....JUST SO YA'LL KNOW.....

I have been speaking out on this because it was me who made the connection between Goofy and Tito. I brought it up to Tito and he was down. I want this to work. I know it will be great for all of us. This should not be an issue of US and YA'LL. I hear all of this talk of UNITY.......but where is it?? Keep the two councils separate? Are you serious? Where is the UNITY in that? I hope that you can make this work Tito. You have a lot ahead of you from what I can see. 

I hope noone gets offended by what I'm saying. If you don't understand or don't like it, feel free discuss it with Tito and then call me....he can give you my number.

Michael Cordova

Proud Member of
HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL

Proud Supporter of
CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

This should not be an issue of US and YA'LL. I hear all of this talk of UNITY.......but where is it?? Keep the two councils separate? Are you serious? Where is the UNITY in that?


WHY ALL THE SEPERATION IF WE ALL LIVE THE SAME LIFESTYLE....
1 STATE,1 FAMILY,1 LOVE...LOWRIDING


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay guys, ive havent been on much lately and been real busy, and dealin with sum stuff, and i get on and see all this...Time 2 set everything straight..Im not tryin 2 boss anybody, im as equal as all of yall are...but hopefully we can all get with the same path and make a better future....First of all, there is nothing wrong with anybody trying 2 help us out, HLC is not trying 2 be the boss of us, they arent trying 2 say we are below them, they are saying that they are along side of us, and support in whatever we do...Yeah i know we havent had much time for all of us 2 get 2gether, but doesnt mean in no way that we cant that friendship that we have for each other for the HLC also...They are a well established group, and if yall can remember from the beginning, we chose the COUNCIL name because the HLC showed us Love from the get go....They have never said anything negative about the CTLC, they have always showed respect, so please everybody show them the same respect as they show us...They are not trying to force us 2 do anything, but WE ARE IN THE SAME LIFESTYLE, WE ALL LOVE THIS LIFESTYLE FOR A REASON, and i can guarantee that no matter if we had started the CTLC, clubs from all over show love no matter what...If some of yall would experienced the unity that i have seen from all over, its crazy..I have been rollin by myself in dallas and in houston, and have been welcomed like i was one of their own...That my friends is where i want this council 2 go, 2 be able to welcome everybody into our life down here in Central Texas, and also for us 2 be able 2 feel welcomed when we go somewheres...I think that some may be looking at things different...We are a council, which as of now HLC and CTLC represent in TEXAS, and i know that all of the members are proud 2 represent to the fullest...We are all in the same lifestyle for a reason, so please dont shut the idea out of representing along side of HLC, cause as stated at the first ever idea of this council, after we get situated enough, when both Councils get together, that will be a FORCE that nobody could hurt...We are our own Council, and nobody can tell us how 2 run it, but when we have people that will support us, what hurt can come of that....Lets UNITE LOWRIDING, cause we have so much trouble as it is 2 live the lifestyle that we do, we dont need 2 have negativity towards other riders in this lifestyle..Please guys, lets not look at things in a negative way anymore, nobody is tryin 2 tell us how 2 do things, People are just trying 2 help us build a great future....lets appreciate everything that is given to us... 


If you have anything 2 talk about 2 me, please feel free 2 give me a call, my number is 254-760-8323...

Raymond Lara
member of the CTLC

supporter of the HLC

supporter of Unity among all LOWRIDERS.....

LETS REP TEXAS RIGHT UNTIL THE DAY WE DIE....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2008, 12:48 AM~11108951
> *Okay guys, ive havent been on much lately and been real busy, and dealin with sum stuff, and i get on and see all this...Time 2 set everything straight..Im not tryin 2 boss anybody, im as equal as all of yall are...but hopefully we can all get with the same path and make a better future....First of all, there is nothing wrong with anybody trying 2 help us out, HLC is not trying 2 be the boss of us, they arent trying 2 say we are below them, they are saying that they are along side of us, and support in whatever we do...Yeah i know we havent had much time for all of us 2 get 2gether, but doesnt mean in no way that we cant that friendship that we have for each other for the HLC also...They are a  well established group, and if yall can remember from the beginning, we chose the COUNCIL name because the HLC showed us Love from the get go....They have never said anything negative about the CTLC,  they have always showed respect, so please everybody show them the same respect as they show us...They are not trying to force us 2 do anything, but WE ARE IN THE SAME LIFESTYLE, WE ALL LOVE THIS LIFESTYLE FOR A REASON, and i can guarantee that no matter if we had started the CTLC, clubs from all over show love no matter what...If some of yall would experienced the unity that i have seen from all over, its crazy..I have been rollin by myself in dallas and in houston, and have been welcomed like i was one of their own...That my friends is where i want this council 2 go, 2 be able to welcome everybody into our life down here in Central Texas, and also for us 2 be able 2 feel welcomed when we go somewheres...I think that some may be looking at things different...We are a council, which as of now HLC and CTLC represent in TEXAS, and i know that all of the members are proud 2 represent to the fullest...We are all in the same lifestyle for a reason, so please dont shut the idea out of representing along side of HLC, cause as stated at the first ever idea of this council, after we get situated enough, when both Councils get together, that will be a FORCE that nobody could hurt...We are our own Council, and nobody can tell us how 2 run it, but when we have people that will support us, what hurt can come of that....Lets UNITE LOWRIDING, cause we have so much trouble as it is 2 live the lifestyle that we do, we dont need 2 have negativity towards other riders in this lifestyle..Please guys, lets not look at things in a negative way anymore, nobody is tryin 2 tell us how 2 do things, People are just trying 2 help us build a great future....lets appreciate everything that is given to us...
> If you have anything 2 talk about 2 me, please feel free 2 give me a call, my number is 254-760-8323...
> 
> ...



x2 .. i know exactly what tito means by going to other towns all alone and being welcomed by others. now i havent had the previleged to show in Houston or Dallas just yet but as far as around here .. way before the council was even talked about i was welcomed in other cities from around here.. ive known Mike in Bryan for a few years now and he has even welcomed me into his house when we could go down there and chill wit them. and all the clubs from Waco "Estrella, Passionate Rides and Suenos Vajos" Killeen "Rollout, 1st Class" and Austin "Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, Latin Rollerz" some that arent even part of the council have showing me love when iam in their city all alone spending the whole day at a carshow or just down there cruising and chillaxin. I love the fact that Iam a part of this sport and I get to meet people from all over. theres no need for shit talking cuz we're all one family. i know theres some youngstas who are tryin to get into the game of lowridering and get all booty hurt when someone hops or does a 3wheel on them at the light. if they cant take it then they need to take that plaque down and park it in the garage cuz its all for fun. now i can see if two guys are hoping nose 2 nose there might be some shit talking but thats part of the game cuz at the end of the show we all riding together and tryin to pick up some bitches  now can i get an AMEN


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2008, 01:16 AM~11109145
> *x2 .. i know exactly what tito means by going to other towns all alone and being welcomed by others.  now i havent had the previleged to show in Houston or Dallas just yet but as far as around here .. way before the council was even talked about i was welcomed in other cities from around here.. ive known Mike in Bryan for a few years now and he has even welcomed me into his house when we could go down there and chill wit them.  and all the clubs from Waco "Estrella, Passionate Rides and Suenos Vajos" Killeen "Rollout, 1st Class" and Austin "Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, Latin Rollerz" some that arent even part of the council have showing me love when iam in their city all alone spending the whole day at a carshow or just down there cruising and chillaxin.  I love the fact that Iam a part of this sport and I get to meet people from all over.  theres no need for shit talking cuz we're all one family.  i know theres some youngstas who are tryin to get into the game of lowridering and get all booty hurt when someone hops or does a 3wheel on them at the light.  if they cant take it then they need to take that plaque down and park it in the garage cuz its all for fun.  now i can see if two guys are hoping nose 2 nose there might be some shit talking but thats part of the game cuz at the end of the show we all riding together and tryin to pick up some bitches    now can i get an AMEN
> *


ima say amen even tough i dont go to shows n pic up on sum bitches i just cruise around town...but its the same shit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 16 2008, 11:48 PM~11108951
> *Okay guys, ive havent been on much lately and been real busy, and dealin with sum stuff, and i get on and see all this...Time 2 set everything straight..Im not tryin 2 boss anybody, im as equal as all of yall are...but hopefully we can all get with the same path and make a better future....First of all, there is nothing wrong with anybody trying 2 help us out, HLC is not trying 2 be the boss of us, they arent trying 2 say we are below them, they are saying that they are along side of us, and support in whatever we do...Yeah i know we havent had much time for all of us 2 get 2gether, but doesnt mean in no way that we cant that friendship that we have for each other for the HLC also...They are a  well established group, and if yall can remember from the beginning, we chose the COUNCIL name because the HLC showed us Love from the get go....They have never said anything negative about the CTLC,  they have always showed respect, so please everybody show them the same respect as they show us...They are not trying to force us 2 do anything, but WE ARE IN THE SAME LIFESTYLE, WE ALL LOVE THIS LIFESTYLE FOR A REASON, and i can guarantee that no matter if we had started the CTLC, clubs from all over show love no matter what...If some of yall would experienced the unity that i have seen from all over, its crazy..I have been rollin by myself in dallas and in houston, and have been welcomed like i was one of their own...That my friends is where i want this council 2 go, 2 be able to welcome everybody into our life down here in Central Texas, and also for us 2 be able 2 feel welcomed when we go somewheres...I think that some may be looking at things different...We are a council, which as of now HLC and CTLC represent in TEXAS, and i know that all of the members are proud 2 represent to the fullest...We are all in the same lifestyle for a reason, so please dont shut the idea out of representing along side of HLC, cause as stated at the first ever idea of this council, after we get situated enough, when both Councils get together, that will be a FORCE that nobody could hurt...We are our own Council, and nobody can tell us how 2 run it, but when we have people that will support us, what hurt can come of that....Lets UNITE LOWRIDING, cause we have so much trouble as it is 2 live the lifestyle that we do, we dont need 2 have negativity towards other riders in this lifestyle..Please guys, lets not look at things in a negative way anymore, nobody is tryin 2 tell us how 2 do things, People are just trying 2 help us build a great future....lets appreciate everything that is given to us...
> If you have anything 2 talk about 2 me, please feel free 2 give me a call, my number is 254-760-8323...
> 
> ...



Well said homie!!! I think there are a few that just don't get it. But they will soon see. The purpose of HLC backing the CTLC is so that ya'll will hit the ground running. Not struggling like we have in the beginning. HLC will not be making decisions nor running the council. We will be the base and blueprint to structure your council by. Simply put......WE GOT YA'LLS BACK!!!. As I told you Tito, choose your chairmen, set your ground rules, and you will see results. I know you can do this homie or I wouldn't have brought it to you!!!!   

SUPPORT, RESPECT, & UNITY......


HLC + CTLC = TEXAS UNITY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 01:32 AM~11109230
> *ima say amen even tough i dont go to shows n pic up on sum bitches i just cruise around town...but its the same shit
> *


and u always 3wheel on me at the light lolz.. but its all love homie. ill be back in killeen once i get all my shit stright. well iam off to bed...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2008, 12:16 AM~11109145
> *x2 .. i know exactly what tito means by going to other towns all alone and being welcomed by others.  now i havent had the previleged to show in Houston or Dallas just yet but as far as around here .. way before the council was even talked about i was welcomed in other cities from around here.. ive known Mike in Bryan for a few years now and he has even welcomed me into his house when we could go down there and chill wit them.  and all the clubs from Waco "Estrella, Passionate Rides and Suenos Vajos" Killeen "Rollout, 1st Class" and Austin "Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, Latin Rollerz" some that arent even part of the council have showing me love when iam in their city all alone spending the whole day at a carshow or just down there cruising and chillaxin.  I love the fact that Iam a part of this sport and I get to meet people from all over.  theres no need for shit talking cuz we're all one family.  i know theres some youngstas who are tryin to get into the game of lowridering and get all booty hurt when someone hops or does a 3wheel on them at the light.  if they cant take it then they need to take that plaque down and park it in the garage cuz its all for fun.  now i can see if two guys are hoping nose 2 nose there might be some shit talking but thats part of the game cuz at the end of the show we all riding together and tryin to pick up some bitches    now can i get an AMEN
> *



THIS ***** SAID LOWRIDERING...HAHAHAHA....


.BUT YOU SAID A MF MOUTHFULL HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! THAT SHIT IS LIKE A DISEASE.....IT'S ALL IN FUN....BUT SOME CAN'T TAKE IT.....AND QUICK TO DISH IT OUT......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11109236
> *Well said homie!!! I think there are a few that just don't get it. But they will soon see. The purpose of HLC backing the CTLC is so that ya'll will hit the ground running. Not struggling like we have in the beginning. HLC will not be making decisions nor running the council. We will be the base and blueprint to structure your council by. Simply put......WE GOT YA'LLS BACK!!!. As I told you Tito, choose your chairmen, set your ground rules, and you will see results. I know you can do this homie or I wouldn't have brought it to you!!!!
> 
> SUPPORT, RESPECT, & UNITY......
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOU COULD ALWAYS ASK GOOFY TO SEE IF YA'LL COULD USE THE SAME LOGO, JUST CHANGE THE LETTERS.....THAT WOULD BE TIGHT.....WE'D ALL HAVE THE SAME LOGO ON OUR SHIRTS......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I THINK WE WILL BE LEANING TOWARDS SOMETHING LIKE THIS DESIGN... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tito_ls, mac2lac, King61!, sideshow64

SUP HOMIE :biggrin: ..ILL BE DOWN IN D-TOWN THIS WEEKEND...ILL BE AT TROYS SHOW SATURDAY, AND AT THE DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC SUNDAY  
MIGHT SEE YA AROUND... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

IF YA DON'T KNOW.......NOW YA KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just a question, do we need to attend a meeting to join the council or can we join by word of mouth through our club president and whoever we need to talk to?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 17 2008, 12:59 AM~11109356
> *just a question, do we need to attend a meeting to join the council or can we join by word of mouth through our club president and whoever we need to talk to?
> *



IT WOULD BE BETTER 2 ATTEND A MEETING, SO YOU CAN REALLY SEE FIRST HAND WHAT IS INVOLVED, AND YOU CAN ASK QUESTIONS, AND STATE YOUR MIND... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2008, 12:56 AM~11109345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LIKE THAT!!!! LOOKS OFFICIAL:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I FIGURED YOU'D LIKE THE HLC LOGO CAUSE OF THE FAT WHITE ON THE TIRE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 01:01 AM~11109367
> *I LIKE THAT!!!! LOOKS OFFICIAL:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I FIGURED YOU'D LIKE THE HLC LOGO CAUSE OF THE FAT WHITE ON THE TIRE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....OH I DO, YALL KNOW MY SOFT SPOT..LOL...IM GONNA HAVE 2 GO LOOK AT DA LAC NOW.... :biggrin:..BEEN WAY 2 LONG SINCE I ROLLED HER, AND WILL BE A LONG TIME TIL I ROLL HER AGAIN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2008, 01:04 AM~11109377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....OH I DO, YALL KNOW MY SOFT SPOT..LOL...IM GONNA HAVE 2 GO LOOK AT DA LAC NOW.... :biggrin:..BEEN WAY 2 LONG SINCE I ROLLED HER, AND WILL BE A LONG TIME TIL I ROLL HER AGAIN :0  :biggrin:
> *



YOU STILL NEED AN ENGINE?? I'M LOOKING FOR ANOTHER FLEETWOOD TO FK UP.....RUNNING OR NOT....NOT TRYIN TO SPEND A LOT CAUSE I STILL HAVE THE ENGINE AND A SHITLOAD OF PARTS FROM MY OTHER ONE..... :angry:  RIP


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 01:08 AM~11109395
> *YOU STILL NEED AN ENGINE?? I'M LOOKING FOR ANOTHER FLEETWOOD TO FK UP.....RUNNING OR NOT....NOT TRYIN TO SPEND A LOT CAUSE I STILL HAVE THE ENGINE AND A SHITLOAD OF PARTS FROM MY OTHER ONE..... :angry:    RIP
> *



SORRY, DIDNT MEAN 2 BRING UP A TOUCHY SUBJECT :biggrin: ...NA IM GONNA REBUILD THE LAC, WILL TAKE ME A WHILE WHAT IM GONNA TRY AND ACCOMPLISH.... :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

when is the next meeting and where is going to be held?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow64_@Jul 17 2008, 03:10 AM~11109561
> *when is the next meeting and where is going to be held?
> *


aug 2 temple tx


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Up up up


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ok ok where do I begin.. I've thought long and hard to come up with what I have to say. I usually am the quiet one but since I've gotten to know you guys a lil I figured I could spit my opinions freely on here without hurting peoples feelings cuz they know thats not what I'm about.. I am only a club rep with Firme Tiempo and in no way do I speak for the whole club just myself and am a proud member of CTLC.


We were asked to come together to we</span> as a council would like to see happen as a CTLC member. I did'nt know this was a branch of the HLC. Not that I mind it but it probably should have started out as ( HLC would like to extend out to create a CTLC and wants to know what clubs are interested ) Then I think the suggestions would have been taken easier because the suggestions would have been coming from a higher entity.. As it stands now ( in my opinion ) I believe that CTLC needs to make its own council as far as elected officials because when it is told to us that we'll be appointed an officer by Goofy and the our council it does not make too much sense because we're still trying to find out what we as individuals are about to see who'd be the best candidate for our council how can someone from another council who doesnt know all of us appoint our spokesperson as told to us by Mike " <span style=\'color:red\'>there is not 1 person that speaks for the council as a whole. that person has not been appointed yet by Goofy or the clubs joining CTLC " ? No offense Goofy & Mike but I don't understand that. If this is a Council trying to unify Texas Lowriders then why don't we just drop the D from Dallas L.C. and the H from Houston L.C. and call it what it should have been to begin with TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL. Then from there it could be seen like this

Texas Lowrider Council - Dallas
Texas Lowrider Council - Houston
Texas Lowrider Council - Central Texas

Then I'd understand going with the Same guidelines and aawww man it would be a beautiful thing... hold up I need a minute.......... :tears: 

ok I'm back :biggrin: 

And as far as people taking things personally when suggestions get shot out there its because of this confusion of Councils and how things come across to other people ... Please be patient with one another and when you have a suggestion make it a suggestion not a to do. If a suggestion is thrown out there explain why at least, like if we wanted to do something please don't just come out and say don't do that, thats not what we do. Better said if there was an explanation on why what we wanna do would not work...Are you confused yet  ... So once we get that settled I believe things will start moving smoother than mantequilla on a hot tortilla.. 

I am looking forward to kicking it with HLC and DLC coming together to Unify all who live the Lowrider lifestyle... The truth is I'm still overwhelmed with getting to know and meet people from CTLC what its about and those who are there to represent their clubs. Maybe Once we ( CTLC ) get to know each other better its Reps and members of their clubs then we'd be more comfortable bout getting with HLC and DLC on deciding events, happenings, changes in rules, and all the things that come with being in a Council ... thats just my opinion like I said I don't speak for anyone else but myself... 

Look yall I could prolly go on longer and I hope this is long ass write up does not get thrown in or confused with/as drama cuz it really aint.. I could say more but I'm going to stop it here cuz it doesnt need to go farther until this gets cleared up first.. In my opinion 

Hope to hear back from yall, my lowriding Brothers and Sisters, Dogs and Cats ( that 1s for raymond whats up Estrella keep your head up ) ..... 

I hope I don't have to edit this one


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 16 2008, 09:01 PM~11107926
> *I think I see the problem here. None of you realize how all this came about. This council was to be an extention of the HLC. That is how it all started. Tito is getting help, ideas, guidelines, and backing from a council that has had it's ups and downs. The vision is to be united everywhere. HLC is structured and established, that didn't happen over night. It's great that some have ideas or suggestions, that is what will keep the council alive. I don't think you all realize how hard it is to even start this and keep it going. I live in Bryan and we joined the HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL. Saying that this is Central Texas and nowhere else is already discouraging people who are not from there to ask about it. No offense homie, but I'm sure that Goofy will be more than happy to clear things up at the meeting. You are excluding the people that want to help ya'll make this happen. I hope that any questions you all may have come up at the meeting.
> 
> AND....JUST SO YA'LL KNOW.....
> ...


x2 WHAT HE SAID....  IM HERE TO HELP OUT ALL OF THE MEMBERS OF THE CTLC..TITO AND I HAVE TALKED PLENTY OF TIMES ABOUT THIS ISSUE...I DONT KNOW WHERE ALL THIS NEGATVITE IS COMING FROM WHEN I HAVE ALWAYZ EXTEND MY HAND TO ALL OF TEXAS LOWRIDERS...FOR THOSE WHO MEET ME..KNOW IM AM NOT A STUCK UP PERSON..I WILL GO UP TO YOU FIRST AND INTERDUCE MYSELF..IVE ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT . I DIDNT START THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL TO BE SEPARATED..I DID IT TO BE UNITED. I WILL BE ATTEND THE NEXT MEETING AND I HOPE TO MEET EVERYONE OF YOU. HLC IS GOING ON 3 1/2 YRS STRONG AND SO WILL THE CTLC..WE ARE BROTHERS UNITED FOR THE SAME GOAL...UNITY!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Already! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:39 AM~11110752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i said that because i have always been under the impression that the CTLC was an extension of the HLC. 

man i really hope you attend this meeting. you have so many valid points and ideas that would help this council to grow. these discussions need to be held for the meeting in my opinion. let's keep it positive and talk about it then!! to the top for the HLC & CTLC


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 02:52 PM~11112751
> *i said that because i have always been under the impression that the CTLC was an extension of the HLC.
> 
> man i really hope you attend this meeting. you have so many valid points and ideas that would help this council to grow. these discussions need to be held for the meeting in my opinion. let's keep it positive and talk about it then!! to the top for the HLC & CTLC
> *




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bomba51 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 12:52 PM~11112751
> *i said that because i have always been under the impression that the CTLC was an extension of the HLC.
> 
> man i really hope you attend this meeting. you have so many valid points and ideas that would help this council to grow. these discussions need to be held for the meeting in my opinion. let's keep it positive and talk about it then!! to the top for the HLC & CTLC
> *


My name is Adan Gallegos people know me by "Smiley""I'm a solo rider that was thinkin about hookin up with tha CTLC, I just moved to central tejas from Ozona Tejas,about 7 months ago & ive heard of several clubs from this area I was told I could find out more info about this council on this website & I've read all the pages starting with pg 1 & all I know is everything sounds cool & all but that one vato "MAC2LAC" seems to be a critcizer to me, & I don't know this vato, I've heard of the club but not him, what is he like the founder or what shit I don't know but what i do know is he seems to be like an "UNDERCOVER HATER" or some shit like that, no disrespect homie but you need to let this council grow on their own, your not always gonna be around to help them out, the Lord Goofy vato he's cool cause he seems to give them credit -Y- YA, he leaves it at that , you, you give the credit THEN THROW in "BUT I think it should be like this or like that " or "if I were you I would do it like this or like that".Homie,if you wanna give advice that's cool, but express it to the spokesperson in private & let him choose to share it with the CTLC council, that's why people are probably pissed bcuz it's like your trying to run it,& go against what they are trying to do, the dude that's in charge of putting the council together "TITO" is it? Well how do you expect the other clubs to put their trust in you if your not able to make your own decisions, & judgements. I hear you saying these vatos from this other council(HLC) are giving you all this advice, but have you taken the time to really listen to what the members of the CTLC council have to say, let me be honest here, & this i'm just going by from what i've read, you sure seem to be defending those other dudes alot & really you haven't been taking up for the other dudes in your council that have these questions & concerns, they obviously have them for a reason, maybe you said one thing & did another I don't know, but it's not really not my place to say anything, since i'm not part of this council,I would of liked to have attended one meeting to see for myself, at the time I thought it was car clubs only, is it?Well I had heard about it cause my homegirl was chillin in the area where ya'll had a meeting in waco, & she knew i did the lowrider thing so she filled me in on it. Well, let me but out of ya'lls business now, didn't mean to throw all that in there I was just curious to see if this waz the direction I wanted to go in but not if it's gonna be like this. Good luck to all the clubs getting involved with this, speak your minds , let your voices be heard!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

WHO ALL IS MEETING UP WITH US TOMORROW TO ROOL OUT TO THE HEATWAVE???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bomba51_@Jul 17 2008, 02:31 PM~11113116
> *My name is Adan Gallegos people know me by "Smiley""I'm a solo rider that was thinkin about hookin up with tha CTLC, I just moved to central tejas from Ozona  Tejas,about 7 months ago & ive heard of several clubs from this area I was told I could find out more info about this council on this website & I've read all the pages starting with pg 1 & all I know is everything sounds cool & all but that one vato "MAC2LAC" seems to be a critcizer to me, & I don't know this vato, I've heard of the club but not him, what is he like the founder or what shit I don't know but what i do know is he seems to be like an "UNDERCOVER HATER" or some shit like that, no disrespect homie but you need to let this council grow on their own, your not always gonna be around to help them out, the Lord Goofy vato he's cool cause he seems to give them credit -Y- YA, he leaves it at that , you, you give the credit THEN THROW in "BUT I think it should be like this or like that " or "if I were you I would do it like this or like that".Homie,if you wanna give advice that's cool, but express it to the spokesperson in private & let him choose to share it with the CTLC council, that's why people are probably pissed bcuz it's like your trying to run it,& go against what they are trying to do, the dude that's in charge of putting the council together "TITO" is it? Well how do you expect the other clubs to put their trust in you if your not able to make your own decisions, & judgements. I hear you saying these vatos from this other council(HLC) are giving you all this advice, but have you taken the time to really listen to what the members of the CTLC council have to say, let me be honest here, & this i'm just going by from what i've read, you sure seem to be defending those other dudes alot & really you haven't been taking up for the other dudes in your council that have these questions & concerns, they obviously have them for a reason, maybe you said one thing & did another I don't know, but it's not really not my place to say anything, since i'm not part of this council,I would of liked to have attended one meeting to see for myself, at the time I thought it was car clubs only, is it?Well I had heard about it cause my homegirl was chillin in the area where ya'll had a meeting in waco, & she knew i did the lowrider thing so she filled me in on it. Well, let me but out of ya'lls business now, didn't mean to throw all that in there I was just curious to see if this waz the direction I wanted to go in but not if it's  gonna be like this. Good luck to all the clubs getting involved with this, speak your minds , let your voices be heard!!
> *



knowledge is key homie....my name is MICHAEL CORDOVA. I'm from BRYAN TX and have been PRESIDENT OF ROYAL TOUCH for 10 YRS. I'd appreciate it if you don't know, get to know me before you judge me. Who are you? Are you just an instigator trying to get a jab in? Are you an "undercover hater"? I don't hide behind a screen name, and anything i say on here i will say in person. If you did read everything, you would have seen where i wrote that me and tito talked about this. I then presented it to Goofy and the HLC. We have the back of the CTLC and have extended an open invitation to start an extended chapter with our help. My input is welcomed by the person who is in charge at this point and that is Tito. If someone doesn't like or approve of it, then that is what the meetings are for. Feel free to come to the meeting. I will be there and if you want me to, I'll wear a name tag so you know who I am....haha....shake my hand, listen to what I say, and let me give you a reason to talk shit about me. until then homie, you can only judge from the outside lookin in.....don't spectate, participate....

IF YOU ARE TAKING WHAT I'M SAYING AS TALKING SHIT, THEN YOU AREN'T LISTENING.....YOU DON'T SEE WHAT I SEE, OR BEEN WHERE I'VE BEEN.....HLC HAS BEEN THERE FOR ME SINCE DAY 1.....AND I'M THERE FOR THEM TILL I'M DONE.....

MICHAEL CORDOVA
ROYAL TOUCH CC
HLC 

AND IF YOU NEED MORE INFO.....979-574-9403.....GET AT ME.....


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11107566
> *save me a plate and i know theres gonna be alcohol  :thumbsup:
> *


yes i will :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:39 AM~11110752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 
could not have sed it better


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

just wanted to say HELLO to everyone :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

and theses are the Days of Our Lives


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

okay what ATXSS said thats understandable and strongly feelthe same u kno...but my question well opinion is...okay yea we all want to be the same and want to rep texas lowriders everyday does....okay but heres the tricky part....ima speak for the people who dont have the layitlow accounts and for those who just check out whats goin on and just saying whatever it doesnt apply to me...when everyone says that they all want to unify and rep texas lowriders everyone idea of a lowrider is TOTALY different...sum say its buildin a low low and taken it to the shows sum say its building 1 only for hoppin and sum say its only for the streets and not for shows...ive talkd to sum people and sum other solo riders, club pres. and members and they all feel the same (not knockn on anything wit this cuz i respect it and it takes agrip of balls to try and unify all of us) like its only for lowriders who travel all over central texas and show and hang out...yea thats fine but what about the other people who are on a fixd income and its hard for them to travel or just to go out n cruise..whata u guys plan on doing for these people...i mean im strapd for cash and im tryn to take care of my son so its hard for me to go to waco or austin or bryan or camron cuz gas is a mother fucker...sum people say whats the point of being in this council if all they do is decide on what shows theyre gona hit or where theyre gonna travel....sum people dont even like leaven theyre city...so like i said what is this council gonna do for these people????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11115554
> *okay what ATXSS said thats understandable and strongly feelthe same u kno...but my question well opinion is...okay yea we all want to be the same and want to rep texas lowriders everyday does....okay but heres the tricky part....ima speak for the people who dont have the layitlow accounts and for those who just check out whats goin on and just saying whatever it doesnt apply to me...when everyone says that they all want to unify and rep texas lowriders everyone idea of a lowrider is TOTALY different...sum say its buildin a low low and taken it to the shows sum say its building 1 only for hoppin and sum say its only for the streets and not for shows...ive talkd to sum people and sum other solo riders, club pres. and members and they all feel the same (not knockn on anything wit this cuz i respect it and it takes agrip of balls to try and unify all of us) like its only for lowriders who travel all over central texas and show and hang out...yea thats fine but what about the other people who are on a fixd income and its hard for them to travel or just to go out n cruise..whata u guys plan on doing for these people...i mean im strapd for cash and im tryn to take care of my son so its hard for me to go to waco or austin or bryan or camron cuz gas is a mother fucker...sum people say whats the point of being in this council if all they do is decide on what shows theyre gona hit or where theyre gonna travel....sum people dont even like leaven theyre city...so like i said what is this council gonna do for these people????
> *


you also have a great point man. this is how i see it. ok....let's say that someone has a sick relative with financial problem(sister, brother, mother, father) or hurt and cannot work. they could bring that to their club and try to have a fund raiser. to me, they bring that to the council, and have a fund raiser with the support of not only the people they knew were coming, but of their council. you all will begin to become better friends and meet new people. the strength is in the numbers homie. it's not just about hanging out, going to car shows or picnics, it's about everyday life as well. i dont' know you, but if you are in the council and we meet, you come to bryan and have car trouble, you can call me....i'll help you out. and you don't have to be in the council to get that from me, but how else would i have met you...understand?? it's just an example of the friendships that will be built because of everyone coming together, getting to know people you would just pass by at a show, picnic, store, or on the road cruising. i see it as you have more people you can depend on and that can depend on you...you can have a hoopty, show car, bicycle, motorcycle, hopper, dancer, and guess what....we would all be equal.....UNITY, STRENGTH, PRIDE, RESPECT, GROWTH will all come together soon....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what up Kustom_caddi88 :thumbsup: ... Well another point of the council is to build up relations between local area clubs which to me seems to be working well. Also building up a Network of people that are knowledgeable bout stuff say for instance your like " damn I wish I knew someone who could hook me up with some cheap white walls " well holy shit so and so in this other club over here works at a tire shop who might be able to get ya a discount on some tires. cool but thats not it... say for instance you have a caddi :biggrin: well your window aint working you ck all switches and everything seems to be working fine well say someone else in the council had the same problem with an easy or hard fix whatever well your not alone hit that person up and he won't be like who the hell is this why is he calling me. Its basically a network of people who have a common love for lowriders and the lowriding lifestyle... And for those who build and don't show I believe they still fall under the category of lowriding lifestyle.. Like say for instance me I don't own a car with 13's or 14's ok ok don't clown but its the lifestyle I love and one day I hope to be able to have the funds for working on my bombita but I did'nt want to lose the chance on being part of the 1st CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL so maybe when my children get to the age of where they are building bikes or their own cars and CTLC is still around and strong I can tell him that I was part of starting that up and there was cool ass dude ( culero ) dude named Tito who brought us all together to try and start this up... Of course right now there is some confusion but we will work things out PEACEFULLY and RESPECTFULLY... and in the meantime we'll have fun getting to meet new clubs and their members...  chuuch :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11115976
> *what up Kustom_caddi88  :thumbsup: ... Well another point of the council is to build up relations between local area clubs which to me seems to be working well.  Also building up a Network of people that are knowledgeable bout stuff say for instance your like  " damn I wish I knew someone who could hook me up with some cheap white walls "  well holy shit so and so in this other club over here works at a tire shop who might be able to get ya a discount on some tires.  cool but thats not it...  say for instance you have a caddi  :biggrin:  well your window aint working you ck all switches and everything seems to be working fine well say someone else in the council had the same problem with an easy or hard fix whatever well your not alone hit that person up and he won't be like who the hell is this why is he calling me.  Its basically a network of people who have a common love for lowriders and the lowriding lifestyle...  And for those who build and don't show I believe they still fall under the category of lowriding lifestyle..  Like say for instance me I don't own a car with 13's or 14's  ok ok don't clown but its the lifestyle I love and one day I hope to be able to have the funds for working on my bombita but I did'nt want to lose the chance on being part of the 1st CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL so maybe when my children get to the age of where they are building bikes or their own cars and CTLC is still around and strong I can tell him that I was part of starting that up and there was cool ass dude ( culero )  dude named Tito who brought us all together to try and start this up... Of course right now there is some confusion but we will work things out PEACEFULLY and RESPECTFULLY...  and in the meantime we'll have fun getting to meet new clubs and their members...    chuuch  :biggrin:
> *


thats more understandin bro yea i feel ya on known whos who and lookin for shit for ur car or places to go...but if we sittn here talkn about gettn work down or whatever u kno i work at a shop so if anyone wants ne juice or sum badass paint jobs at sum reasonable prices lemme kno whats up everyone...but ne wayz back to what we was talkin about...but ur the second person to give me an explination totaly different on what this council is about....but whatever it is about cuz everyone is different and so are theyre explinations but ima stand by it cuz its bring show people & street cruisers together and reps central texas lowriden


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2008, 08:47 PM~11115976
> *what up Kustom_caddi88  :thumbsup: ... Well another point of the council is to build up relations between local area clubs which to me seems to be working well.  Also building up a Network of people that are knowledgeable bout stuff say for instance your like  " damn I wish I knew someone who could hook me up with some cheap white walls "  well holy shit so and so in this other club over here works at a tire shop who might be able to get ya a discount on some tires.  cool but thats not it...  say for instance you have a caddi  :biggrin:  well your window aint working you ck all switches and everything seems to be working fine well say someone else in the council had the same problem with an easy or hard fix whatever well your not alone hit that person up and he won't be like who the hell is this why is he calling me.  Its basically a network of people who have a common love for lowriders and the lowriding lifestyle...  And for those who build and don't show I believe they still fall under the category of lowriding lifestyle..  Like say for instance me I don't own a car with 13's or 14's  ok ok don't clown but its the lifestyle I love and one day I hope to be able to have the funds for working on my bombita but I did'nt want to lose the chance on being part of the 1st CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL so maybe when my children get to the age of where they are building bikes or their own cars and CTLC is still around and strong I can tell him that I was part of starting that up and there was cool ass dude ( culero )  dude named Tito who brought us all together to try and start this up... Of course right now there is some confusion but we will work things out PEACEFULLY and RESPECTFULLY...  and in the meantime we'll have fun getting to meet new clubs and their members...    chuuch  :biggrin:
> *


Yes zir! my boi & his dad own Diaz tire shop down here in waco & theyr responsible for all tha FAT LOVELY WHITE WALLS you see in these streets so if you need some i can point you in tha right direction & if you need cadillac parts or info Here i am for that also, but since gas is a m-f ill have to charge for my service :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . Ok,ok for those in tha CTLC it ll be free but every one else ya ll have to pay up. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

and mactolac i respect that answer too...ur right on haven more friends in different places that rep the same thing cuz the one bad thing about liven in central texas is its always an hour or more away from another big city and i dunno about ne1 else but if ima break down sumwhere but id rather have a friend in another city who is gonna help me out...but thanks for ur answers the both of u and its good to kno that theyre sum good people out there


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11116227
> *Yes zir! my boi & his dad own Diaz tire shop down here in waco & theyr responsible for all tha FAT LOVELY WHITE WALLS you see in these streets so if you need some i can point you in tha right direction & if you need cadillac parts or info Here i am for that also, but since gas is a m-f ill have to charge for my service :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . Ok,ok for those in tha CTLC it ll be free but every one else ya ll have to pay up. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


speakn of sum fatass white walls where is that places in waco and do the ship???


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 09:10 PM~11116227
> *Yes zir! my boi & his dad own Diaz tire shop down here in waco & theyr responsible for all tha FAT LOVELY WHITE WALLS you see in these streets so if you need some i can point you in tha right direction & if you need cadillac parts or info Here i am for that also, but since gas is a m-f ill have to charge for my service :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: . Ok,ok for those in tha CTLC it ll be free but every one else ya ll have to pay up. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: BETOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 09:17 PM~11116295
> *:biggrin:  :wave: BETOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


watz up Chaires! :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MAN I HAVE NOTHING NEGATIVE TO SAY ABOUT THIS COUNCIL..I SEE ALL YALL TALKING,JOKING AND VOICEING YALLS OPINION..THATS A GOOD SIGN OF FRIENDSHIP AND A STRONG BOND OF LOWRIDER BROTHERS AND SISTERS.
MYSELF AND MIKE WILL BE ATTENDING THE CTLC MEETING..NOT TO GIVE ORDERS,CHOOSE OFFICERS,OR WHATEVER YOU THINK NEGATIVE ABOUT US..IM HERE TO GIVE SOME HELPFUL INFO AND UNITE OUR COUNCILS...  IM A VERY PROUD FOUNDER OF MY COUNCIL...AND I VERY PROUD OF TITO FOR STEPING UP AND BRINGING CT TOGETHER..IT TOOK ME 5MONTHS TO GET THE HLC IN PLACE BUT I NEVER GAVE UP..WE HAD OR UPS AND DOWNS BUT HERE WE ARE 3 1/2YRS STRONG.. HLC AND CTLC UNITY IS POWER...MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL CT..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11116309
> *watz up Chaires! :wave:
> *


Hay you forgot and tell everyone what i can do


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

okay whatau do


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11116338
> *Hay you forgot and tell everyone what i can do
> *


o yeah my bad, this is my homeboy from way bak,if you need hydros he s tha man with tha master plan


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 09:28 PM~11116381
> *o yeah my bad, this is my homeboy from way bak,if you need hydros he s tha man with tha master plan
> *


oh by the way 
FREE JUAN CHAVEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

he's also king of tha hill ,lol ,thats him with tha red cap, O & he also does a/c work on houses :thumbsup: so CTLC is not only for cars now, xpansion is good :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

gee whata surprise u want sum hydros 2 come see tommy n me at tommys kustoms 90% of all the juiced cars in killeen are from us...so u want sum installs from so pro's n shit come see us


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

shit i need another ac unit in my crib cuz my crib is fucking hot as fuck


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 09:31 PM~11116405
> *oh by the way
> FREE JUAN CHAVEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *










Do i even need to point Juan out :rofl: with out him Passionate Rides would not be.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...06-Untitled.flv
this one caddi i did for my homie


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:16 PM~11116293
> *speakn of sum fatass white walls where is that places in waco and do the ship???
> *


 its on 18 street in South Waco preety close to I-35, they r mexicans so no shipping is available lol, if you bring your tires ur in & out in around an hour just tell em Betoooo! sent U.but make sure you say it like that Betoooo! :rofl:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

ive seen that 1 b4 i heard that its go so much fucking power the guy on the switch cant even handle it....thats badass


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:33 PM~11116432
> *shit i need another ac unit in my crib cuz my crib is fucking hot as fuck
> *


I do commercial not residential  sorry


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

oh i got the hook up on sum square dumps


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:40 PM~11116503
> *ive seen that 1 b4 i heard that its go so much fucking power the guy on the switch cant even handle it....thats badass
> *


that caddi gots one pump and 8 batt. 
and partial frame i did all the welding on it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88+Jul 17 2008, 09:14 PM~11116264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THESE GUYS ARE GOING TO BE A STRONG GROUP.....

ALL THESE IDEAS, SUGGESTIONS, EXPECTATIONS ARE GOING TO GET YA'LL IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION!!!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11116506
> *I do commercial not residential   sorry
> *


If you show him tha money he'll be their faster than you can say CTLC ,right charles?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11116517
> *oh i got the hook up on sum square dumps
> *


ADEX? ADELS? OR THE FAKE ONES?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tommy n me built this regal for my pops 4 pitbull pumps 10 batteries chaind reenforced rear end and humps...it had so much power the low arms bent quick and it was only on 2 taps


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

i gotta talk to my tio on that 1 cuz he called me the other day sayn he can hook me up wit sum...so ill get back to ya on that 1


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:33 PM~11116432
> *shit i need another ac unit in my crib cuz my crib is fucking hot as fuck
> *



MAN ....I HAD TO GET MINE SERVICED AND CLEANED...IT WAS HOT AS FK HERE TOO....BUT IT'S ALL GOOD NOW....THANK GOD!!!!   

PULLED THE FAN OUT AND CLEANED IT, CLEANED THE COILS, CLEANED THE OUTSIDE UNIT, ADDED FREON....HOPE IT STAYS THIS COOL FOR MY BABIES...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11116537
> *If you show him tha money he'll be their faster than you can say CTLC ,right charles?
> *


you what they money talks and bullshit walks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:47 PM~11116563
> *i gotta talk to my tio on that 1 cuz he called me the other day sayn he can hook me up wit sum...so ill get back to ya on that 1
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ROLL CALL ON THE CLUBS IN, INTERESTED, OR JOINING CTLC!!!!!! POST UP YOUR PLAQUE, CAR, CLUB, WHATEVER...


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 10:47 PM~11116565
> *MAN ....I HAD TO GET MINE SERVICED AND CLEANED...IT WAS HOT AS FK HERE TOO....BUT IT'S ALL GOOD NOW....THANK GOD!!!!
> 
> PULLED THE FAN OUT AND CLEANED IT, CLEANED THE COILS, CLEANED THE OUTSIDE UNIT, ADDED FREON....HOPE IT STAYS THIS COOL FOR MY BABIES...
> *


lol yea i stay wit my parents and the house gets cold as fuck down stairs but upstiars its a fucking sauna in my room


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11116592
> *lol yea i stay wit my parents and the house gets cold as fuck down stairs but upstiars its a fucking sauna in my room
> *



LAY OFF THE PORN COCHINO....HAHA...I GOT SOME WINDOW UNITS FOR SALE... :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 10:49 PM~11116585
> *ROLL CALL ON THE CLUBS IN, INTERESTED, OR JOINING CTLC!!!!!! POST UP YOUR PLAQUE, CAR, CLUB, WHATEVER...
> *


Roll Out CC killeen texas


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

lol fuck the porn my baby momma would kick my ass plus i got her ass stayn wit me so its even hotter in the crib


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11116554
> *tommy n me built this regal for my pops 4 pitbull pumps 10 batteries chaind reenforced rear end and humps...it had so much power the low arms bent quick and it was only on 2 taps
> *


Did you wrap the lower a-arms


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

we did after it happend we still got the body n frame its for sale for a g or sum like thath


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11116642
> *we did after it happend we still got the body n frame its for sale for a g or sum like thath
> *


P.M. a price on it and if you pics of it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11116615
> *lol fuck the porn my baby momma would kick my ass plus i got her ass stayn wit me so its even hotter in the crib
> *



:0 :0 :0 SMART MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 07:51 PM~11116609
> *Roll Out CC killeen texas
> *











:wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11116687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT'S UP HOMIE???


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

just a look :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Were Down!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

u know FIRME TIEMPO is down for CTLC...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 11:00 PM~11116703
> *
> 
> 
> ...




show off... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:02 PM~11116731
> *show off...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
All i can say my work speaks for its self


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 10:04 PM~11116738
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> All i can say my work speaks for its self
> *


hey i helped a lil also ,U member?


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

oh by the way REGAL RIDER am coming for you 
the regal is almost ready.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11116753
> *hey i helped a lil also ,U member?
> *


i meber u meber


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11116764
> *oh by the way REGAL RIDER am coming  for you
> the regal is almost ready.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

hey homies, me & Tito just had a talk & he s happy that we r all getting along :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

WHATS UP CHARLES HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE I GOT A PROJECT FOR YOU COMIN UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 08:00 PM~11116702
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE???
> *


Not much homie, just kickin it at tha crib, glad that tomorrow is finally FRIDAY!!! :| :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 17 2008, 08:10 PM~11116805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Jul 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11116805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR......SAME HERE!!! GOT MY 2 YR OLD NEXT TO ME SAYING....DADDY ....I WANNA SEE HOP IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 08:10 PM~11116810
> *Not much homie, just kickin it at tha crib, glad that tomorrow is finally FRIDAY!!! :|  :biggrin:
> *


 I clicked the wrong smiley, I meant to put this one,:yes: not this one
:| , my bad!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> LOOKS LIKE HE'S SAYING....DAMN DIS *****'S TEEF IS BRIGHT........YELLOWHAHAHA....J/K
> 
> 
> :roflmao: that was a good one... Your just jelous that i have a pic with Tito Hu? :nicoderm: Lol J/k


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
ORALE TEJAS, GET DOWN.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11116807
> *WHATS UP CHARLES HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE I GOT A PROJECT FOR YOU COMIN UP SOON  :biggrin:
> *


who dess


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 08:00 PM~11116703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This dude can get down...you'll probably be busy tha next few months once people start getting a glimpse of your work...


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 10:31 PM~11117015
> *who dess
> *


 THIS YO FELLOW CLUB MEMBER BRANDON


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 17 2008, 10:35 PM~11117067
> *This dude can get down...you'll probably be busy tha next few months once people start getting a glimpse of your work...
> *


man i got so busy some times i have to put my car a side :angry:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 17 2008, 10:36 PM~11117076
> *THIS YO FELLOW CLUB MEMBER BRANDON
> *


 :0 snaps my bad hay we still got those 4 tons ready just for you 
you the deal good to see you on hear Bro.


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

ALREADY I'LL BE GETTIN THOSE SOON GOT A ? WOULD THEY BE GOOD IN THE REAR IF I WANTED STANDIN 3 OR SHOULD I JUST USE THEM IN THE FRONT


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11117132
> *ALREADY I'LL BE GETTIN THOSE SOON GOT A ? WOULD THEY BE GOOD IN THE REAR IF I WANTED STANDIN 3 OR SHOULD I JUST USE THEM IN THE FRONT
> *


man this already borken in just for a g body i
got the same 4 tons my regal


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 10:47 PM~11117177
> *man this already borken in just for a g body i
> got the same 4 tons my regal
> 
> ...


O shit ! everybody duck! :roflmao:


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

DID YOU USE THEM IN THE FRONT


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

got go :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 17 2008, 10:49 PM~11117206
> *DID YOU USE THEM IN THE FRONT
> *


yes


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

OK WOULD THEY BE GOOD FOR STANDIN 3


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 10:57 PM~11116667
> *P.M. a price on it and if you pics of it
> *


http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/tan%20regal.htm
ill get to u on a price tmw...the pumps are gone the engine is outa it and yea so its basicaly a frame n abody


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11117349
> *http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/tan%20regal.htm
> ill get to u on a price tmw...the pumps are gone the engine is outa it and yea so its basicaly a frame n abody
> *


THATS A CLEAN REGAL I LIKED THE SETUP


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 17 2008, 11:07 PM~11117389
> *THATS A CLEAN REGAL I LIKED THE SETUP
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

yea that regal was a monster....had seen sum wild ass times in that monster...the setup was clean just a pain 2 work on


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

1 DAY MY REGAL WILL LOOK LIKE THAT MINUS 1 PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

LET ME ASK YOU A ? AS FAR AS STANDIN 3 WHAT ARE THE MAIN THINGS I'LL NEED BESIDES A 3RD PUMP


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

honestly thats not entirely true my homie manny has his wagon juiced and it stands 3 on only 2 pumps but if u wana go 3 pumps ur gonna need to go coil over and bridged


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

oh and a lil reenforcen done to ur lower trailin arms or else ur gonna twist the shit outa them


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > LOOKS LIKE HE'S SAYING....DAMN DIS *****'S TEEF IS BRIGHT........YELLOWHAHAHA....J/K
> > :roflmao: that was a good one... Your just jelous that i have a pic with Tito Hu? :nicoderm: Lol J/k
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my first toy....saving it now for my son....


----------



## bomba51 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 03:34 PM~11114133
> *knowledge is key homie....my name is MICHAEL CORDOVA. I'm from BRYAN TX and have been PRESIDENT OF ROYAL TOUCH for 10 YRS. I'd appreciate it if you don't know, get to know me before you judge me. Who are you? Are you just an instigator trying to get a jab in? Are you an "undercover hater"? I don't hide behind a screen name, and anything i say on here i will say in person. If you did read everything, you would have seen where i wrote that me and tito talked about this. I then presented it to Goofy and the HLC. We have the back of the CTLC and have extended an open invitation to start an extended chapter with our help. My input is welcomed by the person who is in charge at this point and that is Tito. If someone doesn't like or approve of it, then that is what the meetings are for. Feel free to come to the meeting. I will be there and if you want me to, I'll wear a name tag so you know who I am....haha....shake my hand, listen to what I say, and let me give you a reason to talk shit about me. until then homie, you can only judge from the outside lookin in.....don't spectate, participate....
> 
> IF YOU ARE TAKING WHAT I'M SAYING AS TALKING SHIT, THEN YOU AREN'T LISTENING.....YOU DON'T SEE WHAT I SEE, OR BEEN WHERE I'VE BEEN.....HLC HAS BEEN THERE FOR ME SINCE DAY 1.....AND I'M THERE FOR THEM TILL I'M DONE.....
> ...


Oh SHIT!! DID I PUSH A FEW BUTTONS :roflmao: . Well check this out Mikey, I don't hide behind any screen name I gave you my full name from the get go..including my nickname.What, do you want me to call you then..o.k.? All I did was called it like I seen it & yeah vato I don't know you to judge you're right on that..& now your gonna be attending THEIR MEETING, what kind of shit is that.U want to attend to meet them well that's why you have a BBQ for that or a small get together, I bet you just want to be heard & known huh. No I don't take your message as shit talking & can care less if it was. Yeah your input was welcomed by TITO, that's cool but why state it all on lay-it-low,YOUR INPUT needs to be given privately between him & you & let him spread it to the others if he chooses to at the MEETINGS or even HE can spread it on this forum.HIM!!!NOT YOU!!And now your gonna attend the next meeting,DAMN. Well now maybe I will pop in at the meeting I just need to find out where it's gonna take place..I don't hide behind a damn thing. You don't like it when someone dishes it out to you, but you sure are so quick to.Go back a few pages everything is pretty much all you..I might just pop up at the next meeting.I need the place, day,& time.I'll be looking for the name tag MIKEY!

ADAN GALLEGOS 
ESE SMILEY
ONE DEEP, IN THE GAME


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up CTLC Knights of Pleasure will be at the meeting. Maybe we can make it a B-Day Party for me after the meeting :biggrin: Tito is pickin up the tab!


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

WHOO-HOO THE WEEKEND IS HERE!!!! HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYBODY!!! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bomba51_@Jul 18 2008, 10:03 AM~11119792
> *Oh SHIT!! DID I PUSH A FEW BUTTONS :roflmao: . Well check this out Mikey, I don't hide behind any screen name I gave you my full name from the get go..including my nickname.What, do you want me to call you then..o.k.? All I did was called it like I seen it & yeah vato I don't know you to judge you're right on that..& now your gonna be attending THEIR MEETING, what kind of shit is that.U want to attend to meet them well that's why you have a BBQ for that or a small get together, I bet you just want to be heard & known huh. No I don't take your message as shit talking & can care less if it was. Yeah your input was welcomed by TITO, that's cool but why state it all on lay-it-low,YOUR INPUT needs to be given  privately between him & you & let him spread it to the others if he chooses to at the MEETINGS or even HE can spread it on this forum.HIM!!!NOT YOU!!And now your gonna attend the next meeting,DAMN. Well now maybe I will pop in at the meeting I just need to find out where it's gonna take place..I don't hide behind a damn thing. You don't like it when someone dishes it out to you, but you sure are so quick to.Go back a few pages everything is pretty much all you..I might just pop up at the next meeting.I need the place, day,& time.I'll be looking for the name tag MIKEY!
> 
> ADAN GALLEGOS
> ...


 :biggrin: ,

hahaha....man you are a trip.....well, i'll put it like this, who are you to even worry about anything that is going on? you aren't even in the council or interested in it, you seem to be the one that wants to be known. you are in no position to tell me what i can/can't say. i have never and will never take credit for what Goofy has built with the HLC, nor what Tito will do with the CTLC. but i will help clarify, advise, and suport the new council. so thank you for your comments and suggestions. we may just be joining the CTLC and even work with Tito on ideas, we'll see what happens. one step at a time homie. hope to see you at the meeting.

I'LL BE WEARING A ROYAL TOUCH SHIRT. COME INTRODUCE YOURSELF. I'D BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO DISCUSS ANYTHING WITH YOU OR ANYONE ON WHAT I'VE SAID ON HERE OR HAVE TO SAY.   

MICHAEL CORDOVA


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 17 2008, 09:06 PM~11116764
> *oh by the way REGAL RIDER am coming  for you
> the regal is almost ready.
> *


bring it on tough guy :biggrin: but ya betta pack a lunch I got new switches now


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

wut up everyone...stuck here wit my son aint got shit to do...so wut it do


----------



## bomba51 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2008, 10:22 AM~11120376
> *:biggrin:  ,
> 
> hahaha....man you are a trip.....well, i'll put it like this, who are you to even worry about anything that is going on? you aren't even in the council or interested in it, you seem to be the one that wants to be known. you are in no position to tell me what i can/can't say. i have never and will never take credit for what Goofy has built with the HLC, nor what Tito will do with the CTLC. but i will help clarify, advise, and suport the new council. so thank you for your comments and suggestions. we may just be joining the CTLC and even work with Tito on ideas, we'll see what happens. one step at a time homie. hope to see you at the meeting.
> ...


sabes que homie your right...f**k the CTLC, & everybody who is stupid enough to go along with it. The clubs in these areas ain't real anyways, the only club I heard of is Estrela & Knights of pleasure, I give them their respects, but everybody else can get on somewhere. F**K YA'll have a good life, im out dis bitch!!!I'm gonna go harrass some other forum.Ha-HA :tongue: :tongue: :rant:


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jul 17 2008, 11:20 PM~11117540
> *honestly thats not entirely true my homie manny has his wagon juiced and it stands 3 on only 2 pumps but if u wana go 3 pumps ur gonna need to go coil over and bridged
> *


HOWS HE STANDIN ON 2 PUMPS B4 I PUT MY CAR UP I HAD STANDIN 3 ON 2 PUMPS BUT HAD XTRA DUMPS ON THAT 1 PUMP BUT THE PROBLEM WAS 1 SIDE IT WOULD STAND GOOD BUT HAD TROUBLE WITH THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 18 2008, 12:39 PM~11120501
> *bring it on tough guy  :biggrin:  but ya betta pack a lunch I got new switches now
> *



ill have my camera ready :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bomba51_@Jul 18 2008, 11:40 AM~11120969
> *sabes que homie your right...f**k the CTLC, & everybody who is stupid enough to go along with it. The clubs in these areas ain't real anyways, the only club I heard of is Estrela & Knights of pleasure, I give them their respects, but everybody else can get on somewhere. F**K YA'll have a good life, im out dis bitch!!!I'm gonna go harrass some other forum.Ha-HA :tongue:  :tongue:  :rant:
> *


  ...what a joke...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bomba51_@Jul 18 2008, 12:40 PM~11120969
> *sabes que homie your right...f**k the CTLC, & everybody who is stupid enough to go along with it. The clubs in these areas ain't real anyways, the only club I heard of is Estrela & Knights of pleasure, I give them their respects, but everybody else can get on somewhere. F**K YA'll have a good life, im out dis bitch!!!I'm gonna go harrass some other forum.Ha-HA :tongue:  :tongue:  :rant:
> *



first of all homie, im gonna tell you how it is, My name is Raymond Lara, also known as tito, and ill let ya know something, you must be one of those muthafuckas who think they big shit and is better than anybody, who the fuck are you to come on here and say fuck the ctlc and all the other clubs. you just moved 2 this area right, well dont come on here disrespecting my club or any other clubs in this area, bitch , yeah i called ya a bitch, for coming on here and really disrespecting any clubs that really have been around the game and have been around for quite a while...I have love for lowriding, and best believe im not gonna sit back and let a fake ass muthafucka disrespect any of my fellow riders...If you have a problem on what i am saying, i am not a hard guy 2 find, everybody either knows me, or knows how 2 get in contact with me, if you really think that you are so down with lowriding, then let me school your ass right quick, Lowriding aint 2 hate on one another, its 2 support one another and no matter what have each others back...Its fake ass guys like you who are new 2 this shit, that come up and think that is the way 2 act...If you have been in this for a while, i am sorry for the feelings that you have, cause honestly you have the wrong output on things....If you have any problems of what i said, contact me, better yet come 2 the meeting, i didnt have a problem with you, but best believe that im not gonna sit around and let you disrespect my family....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Tito wut up brother..fake ass clowns trying to start shit already homie... :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave: everyone
A at the next meeting can whoever gets there first arrange the tables in a u shape so whoever is speaking is in the middle this time is this possible?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

they should serve beer at golden corral .. imagine how many pitchers we would have up in there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bomba51_@Jul 18 2008, 01:40 PM~11120969
> *sabes que homie your right...f**k the CTLC, & everybody who is stupid enough to go along with it. The clubs in these areas ain't real anyways, the only club I heard of is Estrela & Knights of pleasure, I give them their respects, but everybody else can get on somewhere. F**K YA'll have a good life, im out dis bitch!!!I'm gonna go harrass some other forum.Ha-HA :tongue:  :tongue:  :rant:
> *



i can see why he's 1 deep in the game.. i would be too if i didnt have any friends and no car :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 18 2008, 02:54 PM~11121534
> *they should serve beer at golden corral .. imagine how many pitchers we would have up in there
> *


beer buffet


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 18 2008, 12:55 PM~11121539
> *i can see why he's 1 deep in the game.. i would be too if i didnt have any friends and no car  :uh:*


Only The Lonely CC
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow......people just don't know what unity is...hate for somebody or something just because you don't understand it or it's not how U would do it...wether you grew in the west coast hearing ur great tio talk about cruising whitter blvd in his dads 49 or from tx where fat whites, bbq, and a cold one rule...we all in the same game....a lot of people have said some harsh things not really knowing the person they are talking about or the whole story at hand....it's about doing what U love and doing it the best way U know how....ctlc is still young and will come up....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11121554
> *Only The Lonely CC
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ey bro dont forget to bring some Htown viejas with you to da next meeting lolz j/k just make sure they at the magnificos show :thumbsup: gosh i love Texas


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 18 2008, 01:02 PM~11121600
> *ey bro dont forget to bring some Htown viejas with you to da next meeting lolz j/k just make sure they at the magnificos show  :thumbsup: gosh i love Texas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88+Jul 18 2008, 11:59 AM~11120674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T LET FOOLS LIKE THIS GET TO YOU HOMIE. THEY AIN'T WORTH YOUR TIME. YOU HAVE A GOAL AND STAY FOCUSED AS YOU HAVE BEEN. PEOPLE WILL HATE ON WHAT THEY DON'T UNDERSTAND OR DON'T HAVE. COUNCIL IS FRESH AND NEW, AND ALREADY HAVE A FAN CLUB. IT'S ALL GOOD. CLOWNS LIKE THIS HAVE THEIR DAY. I BET HE'LL BE THE FIRST ONE IN LINE AT A SHOW OR PICNIC WAITING FOR THE HAND OUT. HLC AND CTLC ARE ABOVE SHIT LIKE THIS. 

SUPPORT, RESPECT, & UNITY.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i just wanna say i love you guys :biggrin: and no iam not drunk this is my 1st one i swear :cheesy:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jul 18 2008, 11:39 AM~11120501
> *bring it on tough guy  :biggrin:  but ya betta pack a lunch I got new switches now
> *


I hope you got me than your 2 feet :0 
you see what i did with the lac 
and this my car so be ready


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jul 18 2008, 03:42 PM~11121898
> *I hope you got me than your 2 feet  :0
> you see what i did with the lac
> and this my car so be ready
> *



so when is this gonna go down? maybe the Temple show or Waco show? 

ladies and gentlemennnnn letssssssss get readyyyyy to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 18 2008, 02:45 PM~11121930
> *so when is this gonna go down? maybe the Temple show or Waco show?
> 
> ladies and gentlemennnnn letssssssss get readyyyyy to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


As soon i get my car ready ill make a call to 
Mike  and after everything sed and done will drink one :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I had typed a lot of stuff, but my internet had fucked up and i lost it all :angry: ...okay let me try this again, now first of all, im sorry to those who didnt like what i just typed, but im not gonna sit back and let my family get disrespected....okay, first of all, im sorry that i havent been on much, i have been busy....Im gonna address the CTLC first....I am not choosing a side over the other, CTLC, we are a new council that is trying 2 do something that is new 2 this area...I want the best for this council, and am willing 2 do anything that i have 2 do for this council...We are a new council, and a lot of people are really trying 2 help us out on what we have 2 do...I have received numerous calls and texts, and pms from individuals that have been around for a while, and that are very respectable...I myself am glad that they have called me and thank them for their advice..Ok guys, can we really get things on the same page...I am tryin 2 do the best for the council, but it seems like we have negativity somewhere...let me straighten things out..CTLC is our council in which we will run and we will choose officers, and make decisions on ourselves....HLC has not intended and will not intend 2 rule over us, they are our brothers, they are in it for the same reason we are...We cant do this by ourselves guys, we maybe can run central texas by ourselves, but cant we see the big picture, and trying 2 unify all of texas...Please i havent been able 2 get on much lately, and i have received texts tellin me when there is drama on here, and I really do stress because i want something better for us...Im wanting an organization that is 2 be heard in a positive way. Please lets not put all our business out on lay it low, cause really it doesnt look good seeing us having the issues we are having....Please guys, feel free 2 call me and we can talk about anything...

HLC....Im sorry for all the drama, I know there is a lot of stuff goin on, and I hope we can work it all out...Hopefully we will be able 2 work 2gether in the near future, and get ready 2 take over the world... :biggrin: 

please feel free 2 call me and we can talk about whatever yall wanna talk about....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

id call but currently i am without a phone :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't even worry about it Tito. All of this seems to be just a miscommunication. No big deal. It happens. I'm sure that once everyone voices their opionion and listens to each other, then it will all be like....ooohhh...ookkk...i didn't know that is what you were talking about.... :biggrin: It seems that we have a common goal and are just on two different roads, but when we cross paths.....watch out!!! 

I want to apologize if I have offended anyone on here by the things I have said. I stand behind what I say, but....if it was taken the wrong way, then my bad. If you get to know me, you will see that I speak my mind. I want this council to work, I don't want to run it, shit, I have a hard enough time running my 2 yr old...haha...


NOW.....LET'S KEEP THIS POSITIVE, FRESH START, AND WE WILL SOON ALL BE ON THE SAME PAGE, IN THE SAME PLACE, WITH THE SAME GOAL......


HLC & CTLC.......TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tim, whats up dark brown brotha :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Chilling 25/8 so I want be late


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Sup Asshole... :biggrin: ....you gonna be out there 2morrow? Ill be there as early as possible :biggrin: .....we gonna need 2 go look at some of them cds, cause i aint took that one out the deck...  ...went 2 houston yesterday, and was jammin so hard this morning coming home, got caught speedin :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85+Jul 18 2008, 01:42 PM~11121898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Up's To All Our Haters! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Tommy's Kustoms & Roll Out CC


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

tommys kustoms reppin need sum work done let us kno and well throw down on sum juice n sum bad ass fucking paint jobs


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 18 2008, 05:07 PM~11122542
> *Chilling 25/8 so I want be late
> *


What up brother man!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jul 18 2008, 08:00 PM~11123698
> *Tommy's Kustoms & Roll Out CC
> *





whats up bro  ill be out there in Killeen chillin wit all yall again in no time.. just tryna catch up on some bills and gettin my car ready before i go out and burn any gas


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

k iam chillin here at the crib and watching some ol school classic vidoes on youtube and they bring to mind a few things that made me realize yea it was like that back in 1990 and still is now .. so i came up with a "have you ever noticed" list and iam sure yall have noticed most of this shit so check it out...


1. Have you ever noticed when there is a line of slabs or low lows cruising, theres always one car sittin on stocks fuckin up the whole rotation and they the ones swangin like a muthafucka ....

2.

Have you ever noticed at every black peoples party there is one white girl there and the only reason she there is cuz she got her mama's car for the night and everyone need a ride home when the party over

3. Have you ever noticed the guy wearing a 300 dollar outfit are the ones beggin for a ride somewhere or they wanna borrow your cell phone to call up their homie to come scoop them n take them home .. BALLINNNNNNN

4.

Have you ever noticed the one who says come over and lets smoke a blunt, when you get there they ask you "do you know where we can get any weed at"

5.

Have you ever noticed on every block or apartment complex you always have this one girl who sales her LoneStar foodstamps 2 for 1 so she can go out to the club on Friday night

6.

Have you ever noticed the one white guy who claims to be blood is always hanging out with all the hoover crips over on da eastside

7.

Have you ever noticed when you're pumping gas 4 times out the month at the Valero the same guy with a patch over his right eye come up to you and ask you for 5 dollars cuz he needs gas and his kids and wife are in his truck up the street

8.

Have you ever noticed the ****** with a 50,000 car are stayin in the goverment apartments and rent is only 89 dollars a month

9. Have you ever noticed you got this one white girl in town who's be fucked by so many mexicans that now even she's talkin spanish .. "well atleast trying to"

10.

and last but not least Have you ever noticed how I pay no mind to theses money hungry hoes


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

***** you crazy^^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 19 2008, 02:51 PM~11128401
> *k iam chillin here at the crib and watching some ol school classic vidoes on youtube and they bring to mind a few things that made me realize yea it was like that back in 1990 and still is now .. so i came up with a "have you ever noticed" list and iam sure yall have noticed most of this shit so check it out...
> 1. Have you ever noticed when there is a line of slabs or low lows cruising, theres always one car sittin on stocks fuckin up the whole rotation and they the ones swangin like a muthafucka ....
> 
> ...


Some funny shit!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bomba51_@Jul 18 2008, 10:40 AM~11120969
> *sabes que homie your right...f**k the CTLC, & everybody who is stupid enough to go along with it. The clubs in these areas ain't real anyways, the only club I heard of is Estrela & Knights of pleasure, I give them their respects, but everybody else can get on somewhere. F**K YA'll have a good life, im out dis bitch!!!I'm gonna go harrass some other forum.Ha-HA :tongue:  :tongue:  :rant:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up wit it Central Texas


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

visit WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR FUTURE EVENTS.. 
[/quote]
 


SUPPORT, RESPECT, & UNITY


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

We hope everyone had a safe and great weekend


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up homies...I spent the whole weekend down in Dallas...First i went down there 2 help my homie Troy with his show...then 2day, i went 2 the Dallas Lowriders Picnic, which honestly was a good event...I saw a lot support down there, and i know some clubs down there have their differences, but I saw them all come 2gether and show support no matter what..That my friends, is where I want us 2 be some day....Lets try and build this council for a better future for the future lowriders... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11135643
> *whats up homies...I spent the whole weekend down in Dallas...First i went down there 2 help my homie Troy with his show...then 2day, i went 2 the Dallas Lowriders Picnic, which honestly was a good event...I saw a lot support down there, and i know some clubs down there have their differences, but I saw them all come 2gether and show support no matter what..That my friends, is where I want us 2 be some day....Lets try and build this council for a better future for the future lowriders... :biggrin:
> *



Sounds like a great start to me.....Glad you made it home safe homie.....good talkin with ya yesterday too.....


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

Well,tomorrow it's back to work, hno: the weekend just flew by like nothing, everyone enjoy your week, have a good night!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 20 2008, 10:40 PM~11135643
> *whats up homies...I spent the whole weekend down in Dallas...First i went down there 2 help my homie Troy with his show...then 2day, i went 2 the Dallas Lowriders Picnic, which honestly was a good event...I saw a lot support down there, and i know some clubs down there have their differences, but I saw them all come 2gether and show support no matter what..That my friends, is where I want us 2 be some day....Lets try and build this council for a better future for the future lowriders... :biggrin:
> *



how was Troy's show on Saturday? did alot of rides go out there? i heard heatwave sucked again but i dont know. Jonathan from up the street the one that use to be in LatinIVLife said there was only like 15 lo los there. i told him by the way they was talkin on layitlow i thought a shit load of rides would've been out there but guess not.. its just too damn hot and too damn expensive for me so i stayed home and worked all weekend


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 10 2008, 12:56 AM~10835781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

yo from what i heard heat wave wasover priced sucked and misjudged...my homie wit a full size dodge ram on 26's baddged and tucks got beat out n didnt even place by a fullsize wit 20 and little pink stickers and nerf balls all over her truck and a stock ass paint job....hmm can u say fixd


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

k onda my CTLC brothers ?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11144408
> * k onda my CTLC brothers ?
> *


Qvole Benny my bro or cat :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11144408
> * k onda my CTLC brothers ?
> *



so Benny u still gonna do that or wha? just keep it on the low low but let me know how it comes out k? Miklo doesnt have any idea whats bout to hit em


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

bout what ?


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 22 2008, 10:17 PM~11154380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Texas!  seen u guys at 2 of the shows in Austin.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2008, 11:59 AM~11159214
> *Welcome to Texas!   seen u guys at 2 of the shows in Austin.
> *


x2


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Jul 23 2008, 04:02 PM~11161049
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up Ernest...was good talkin with ya sunday, been a while...so did ya get 2 work on any designs...just hit me up and let me know...also, member i want that design with my lac we was talkin bout...take care homie...

2 anyone looking for plaques, i will definately stand behind any of Ernest's work....Good quality, and good service... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Whats up my CTLC Brothers hey this next meeting is gonna be held on Aug. 2nd ... I regret to inform you I can't make that date, but I do feel that all my questions and concerns and suggestions have been posted on this forum.. I will also be sending down some other questions with my compadre Robert ( president of Firme Tiempo ) hopefully more can come out of this meeting than last... I hope Erik will still be able to come up with a laptop and projector and if we still need a calender setup let me know I might be able to email one if someone has'nt allready made one.. 

Yo Mike and Goofy sorry I won't be there to meet you guys at this meeting I actually met Mike at the Belton show but Goofy I have'nt but I do look forward to one day meeting with ya and shootin the shit.. 

Will be seeing yall very soon you vatos keep your heads up we gonna have this CTLC shit going strong as hell and if you find yourself in Austin this weekend I definately recommend going by where Knights are having their taco fundraiser they are off the hook...  

Benny


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 07:56 AM~11166503
> *Whats up my CTLC Brothers hey this next meeting is gonna be held on Aug. 2nd ... I regret to inform you I can't make that date, but I do feel that all my questions and concerns and suggestions have been posted on this forum..  I will also be sending down some  other questions with my compadre Robert ( president of Firme Tiempo ) hopefully more can come out of this meeting than last...  I hope Erik will still be able to come up with a laptop and projector and if we still need a calender setup let me know I might be able to email one if someone has'nt allready made one..
> 
> Yo Mike and Goofy sorry I won't be there to meet you guys at this meeting I actually met Mike at the Belton show but Goofy I have'nt but I do look forward to one day meeting with ya and shootin the shit..
> ...



shit it's all good homie....i might not be able to make it myself :angry: ....planning on it, but something has come up....we'll see....too bad ya'lls meetings aren't on sunday's


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 24 2008, 06:56 AM~11166503
> *Whats up my CTLC Brothers hey this next meeting is gonna be held on Aug. 2nd ... I regret to inform you I can't make that date, but I do feel that all my questions and concerns and suggestions have been posted on this forum..  I will also be sending down some  other questions with my compadre Robert ( president of Firme Tiempo ) hopefully more can come out of this meeting than last...  I hope Erik will still be able to come up with a laptop and projector and if we still need a calender setup let me know I might be able to email one if someone has'nt allready made one..
> 
> Yo Mike and Goofy sorry I won't be there to meet you guys at this meeting I actually met Mike at the Belton show but Goofy I have'nt but I do look forward to one day meeting with ya and shootin the shit..
> ...


WE GOT PLENTY OF TIME BRO...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to anyone in the Waco area I heard Suenos Vajos is having a carwash as a fundwaiser this Saturday. i seen it on a bulletin on myspace i am not sure exactly where but its frm like 10am-2pm let me find out some more info on it. Iam gonna try my best to head up that way and show them some love and support. just thought id throw it up on here incase no one has heard about it.... damn them taco plates from KOP sounds good too  i wish we all lived 20 miles apart cuz gas is a mofo


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11171822
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT</span>
> 3 CRISPY TACOS
> SPANISH RICE
> ...


----------



## Resurrected 86 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11164607
> *whats up Ernest...was good talkin with ya sunday, been a while...so did ya get 2 work on any designs...just hit me up and let me know...also, member i want that design with my lac we was talkin bout...take care homie...
> 
> 2 anyone looking for plaques, i will definately stand behind any of Ernest's work....Good quality, and good service... :biggrin:
> *


wuz up i'm in the club passionate rides and i was wonderin how much pendants would cost


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Resurrected 86_@Jul 25 2008, 12:05 AM~11174081
> *wuz up i'm in the club passionate rides and i was wonderin how much pendants would cost
> *



for you my friend 5 dolla thats good deal my friend ill even make you better deal 3 for 25 :thumbsup: yes my friend .. i love America


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2mrrw or what??


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Benny, and all the other brother's, dont worry about the projo, and labtop, i got this... I hope!!! lol also, we going to try and bust a cruz later today, in k-town, oh yeah, and my 60 is now juiceD!!!! Im lovin it!!! C-ya tonite homies


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

MAN... TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY, CHILLIN AT THA PARK WITH EVERYBODY, WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME, IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, THE CTLC IS COMIN OUT STRONG & TODAY WAS THE BEGINNING OF WHAT'S TO COME!! :biggrin: RAY-RAY THEM BRAUTWERST WERE OFF THA CHAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I BROUGHT HOME THE LEFT OVERS. DAMN, RAMON I CAN'T BELIEVE WE FORGOT THEM DAMN ELOTES ON THE GRILL :roflmao: THE BAR-B-Q WAS BAD AZZ THOUGH!! :biggrin:GLAD EVERYBODY COULD MAKE IT OUT & TO THOSE WHO COULDN'T ,THERE WILL BE MORE GET TOGETHERS IN THE FUTURE..ALSO THANKS TO MY PRIMO ADRIAN & THE REST OF LA COMPANIA CAR CLUB FOR DRIVIN ALL THE WAY HERE FROM BRYAN TEJAS,IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL ,WE'LL BE UP THERE IN A FEW WEEKS! :biggrin: 

ESTRELLA..LA COMPANIA WACO/BRYAN...SUENOS VAJOS...ROLLERZ ONLY...PASSIONATE RIDES CAR CLUBS








ESTRELLA CAR CLUB








LA COMPANIA CAR CLUB








KICKIN IT








PLAYING HORSESHOES








RIDES POSTED UP








JAMIES 64 IMPALA


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

had a great time everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

looks like u guys had a goodtime, wish i wouldnt hav been so late, but i did cruise thru cameron park 1 time for tha oldtimes







, aaahhhh tha memories :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

I heard it was a good day, would of liked to have made it but your body can only take so much after being up till 6 in tha morning drinking, had to go all out for my B day. :biggrin: but theirs more bbq's to come ,so c yall at tha next one.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Jul 27 2008, 10:50 PM~11193001
> *MAN... TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY, CHILLIN AT THA PARK WITH EVERYBODY, WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME, IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, THE CTLC IS COMIN OUT STRONG & TODAY WAS THE BEGINNING OF WHAT'S TO COME!! :biggrin: RAY-RAY THEM BRAUTWERST WERE OFF THA CHAIN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I BROUGHT HOME THE LEFT OVERS. DAMN, RAMON I CAN'T BELIEVE WE FORGOT THEM DAMN ELOTES ON THE GRILL  :roflmao: THE BAR-B-Q WAS BAD AZZ THOUGH!! :biggrin:GLAD EVERYBODY COULD MAKE IT OUT & TO THOSE WHO COULDN'T ,THERE WILL BE MORE GET TOGETHERS IN THE FUTURE..ALSO THANKS TO MY PRIMO ADRIAN & THE REST OF LA COMPANIA CAR CLUB FOR DRIVIN ALL THE WAY HERE FROM BRYAN TEJAS,IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE YOU ALL ,WE'LL BE UP THERE IN A FEW WEEKS! :biggrin:
> 
> ESTRELLA..LA COMPANIA WACO/BRYAN...SUENOS VAJOS...ROLLERZ ONLY...PASSIONATE RIDES CAR CLUBS
> ...


nice to see yall havin a good time.  wish we could have been there.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 28 2008, 02:00 AM~11194287
> *I heard it was a good day, would of liked to have made it but your body can only take so much after being up till 6 in tha morning drinking, had to go all out for my B day. :biggrin:  but theirs more bbq's to come ,so c yall at tha next one.
> *


happy birthday homie mine is today :biggrin: damn these clubs getting together is real cool wish I could have been there ... My pops bought a shed for my birthday we spent all day Saturday and Sunday putting that bad boy together .. Got to finish it up with sealent and paint .. After that fill er up then the 48 is coming to Kyle, TX cant wait to roll the 48.. :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

wE WANT TO WISH BOTH BROS A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Sunday August 3rd @ Gear Stop 189 IH-35 S. New Braunfels Texas 78130 830-606-8513

Triple Point USACi Outlaw SPL & S.Q. Auto Sound Competition

Car and Truck show

Registration starts at 10 am


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 28 2008, 10:29 AM~11195593
> *wE WANT TO WISH BOTH BROS A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> *


X2 mine is on friday! :biggrin:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks CAT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 28 2008, 06:25 AM~11194841
> *happy birthday homie mine is today  :biggrin:  damn these clubs getting together is real cool wish I could have been there ... My pops bought a shed for my birthday we spent all day Saturday and Sunday putting that bad boy together ..  Got to finish it up with sealent and paint ..  After that fill er up then the 48 is coming to Kyle, TX cant wait to roll the 48.. :biggrin:
> *


thnx. Sapo verde to you....i got beer ,beer & more beer for my birthday, & we finished it that same night....any pics of tha 48?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jul 28 2008, 09:29 AM~11195593
> *wE WANT TO WISH BOTH BROS A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> *


munchas grassy azz :biggrin: ... my lil bros bday is sat aug 2nd so i might not make it to tha meeting, ill send one of tha homies .


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 28 2008, 11:21 AM~11196429
> *X2 mine is on friday! :biggrin:
> *


thnx ,fridays are tha best dayz to have a bday, cuz tha beer goes down so smooth after a hard days work!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 28 2008, 07:43 PM~11200198
> *thnx ,fridays are tha best dayz to have a bday, cuz tha  beer goes down so smooth after a hard days work!
> *


Well to bad i dont drink beer and to bad i have to work, :angry: but i should be seeing every body at the CTLC meeting sat.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 28 2008, 07:38 PM~11200151
> *thnx. Sapo verde to you....i got beer ,beer & more beer for my birthday, & we finished it that same night....any pics of tha 48?
> *



























:biggrin: LOTS O WORK TO BE DONE


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 28 2008, 06:25 AM~11194841
> *happy birthday homie mine is today  :biggrin:  damn these clubs getting together is real cool wish I could have been there ... My pops bought a shed for my birthday we spent all day Saturday and Sunday putting that bad boy together ..  Got to finish it up with sealent and paint ..  After that fill er up then the 48 is coming to Kyle, TX cant wait to roll the 48.. :biggrin:
> *


I live in Kyle too!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jul 29 2008, 02:01 PM~11206598
> *I live in Kyle too!!!!
> *


 u mean to tell me I waited that long for the impala mags and you just live around the corner ... :uh: I live in the prairie on the creek subdivision..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 29 2008, 02:34 PM~11206942
> *u mean to tell me I waited that long for the impala mags and you just live around the corner ...  :uh:    I live in the prairie on the creek subdivision..
> *


so does he......... j/k i dont know :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11206543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good cat


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 29 2008, 12:56 PM~11206543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O chit! that right their is nice. :thumbsup: Take your time bringing it out homie ,but if that was my car id trow some 13s on it & roll. :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 29 2008, 11:57 AM~11205993
> *Well to bad i dont drink beer and to bad i have to work, :angry:  but i should be seeing every body at the CTLC meeting sat.
> *


But theirs also tha bbq, Hmm! some fajitas & sausages w/ rice & boracho beans? :biggrin: ........


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 29 2008, 09:47 PM~11210736
> *O chit! that right their is nice. :thumbsup: Take your time bringing it out homie ,but if that was my car id trow some 13s on it & roll. :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BRO THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE THE PROJECT OF PROJECTS FOR ME I'M GOING TO DO THIS JUST RIGHT SO WHEN I BRING IT OUT HOPEFULLY IT WILL LOOK FLAWLESS ITS GOING TO TAKE A LONG TIME BUT HELL THATS COOL WITH ME CUZ WHEN I BRING IT OUT WHEATHER ITS IN STYLE OR NOT I'M GOIN TO BE CRUZIN TO THE OLDIES ONLY... NO BANG IN THIS 1.... DOO ***'S AND OLDIES AND MAYBE I CAN FIND A DERBY HAT TO FIT THIS BIG ASS HEAD.. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OH YEAH N E MORE SUGGESTIONS FOR A MOTTO ?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:57 AM~11213817
> *OH YEAH N E MORE SUGGESTIONS FOR A MOTTO ?
> *


PRIDE AND HONNOR
ONE FOR THE CAUSE
ONE FOR PRIDE
just thowing some out there


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

UNIFIED BY A COMMON LIFESTYLE I LIKE THIS ONE




UNIFIED BY A COMMON HOBBY
UNIFIED BY A COMMON LOVE


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt :wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 28 2008, 12:21 PM~11196429
> *X2 mine is on friday! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 1 2008, 09:54 AM~11232612
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT!
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

ok fella's got the Calender all made up through Oct. , so if ya'll want a copy, bring a memory stick, or something to that effect. it will also be posted on here.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

My Homie thats an old sckool told me this yesterday, True To It , Not New To It.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jul 29 2008, 09:54 PM~11210821
> *But theirs also tha bbq, Hmm! some fajitas & sausages w/ rice & boracho beans?  :biggrin: ........
> *



donde guey? hit me up .. iam bout to go to temple to get my indash screen. and iam gonna try to hit up the meeting tonight to. let me know where the bbq at or whos is it?


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Just wanna thank whoever could make it out 2 the meeting 2day..and wanna specially thank Goofy and Mike for coming down from Houston, and Mike and Luis for makin the trip from bryan and for representing the HLC, and for helping me make clear what the goal is for the future.... It looks like we will have a great future, and we will be making things happen real soon...Much props 2 everybody, and for all who read this Lowriding is UNITED, and the CTLC & HLC are here 2 make big things happen...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11243792
> *Just wanna thank whoever could make it out 2 the meeting 2day..and wanna specially thank Goofy and Mike for coming down from Houston, and Mike and Luis for makin the trip from bryan and for representing the HLC, and for helping me make clear what the goal is for the future.... It looks like we will have a great future, and we will be making things happen real soon...Much props 2 everybody, and for all who read this Lowriding is UNITED, and the CTLC & HLC are here 2 make big things happen...
> *



Anytime homie.....


I would like to thank everyone that was there for allowing me to speak and taking the time to listen. I hope that I cleared some things up on my point of view. I appreciate any and all feedback on anything I say. Thank You Tito for opening the floor up for me to speak freely. The meeting ended great to me and I see big things happening for ya'll real soon!!! Feel free to call on me if any of you need any help.



HLC & CTLC.........TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!

Michael Cordova
Royal Touch CC
President


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 2 2008, 09:48 PM~11243792
> *Just wanna thank whoever could make it out 2 the meeting 2day..and wanna specially thank Goofy and Mike for coming down from Houston, and Mike and Luis for makin the trip from bryan and for representing the HLC, and for helping me make clear what the goal is for the future.... It looks like we will have a great future, and we will be making things happen real soon...Much props 2 everybody, and for all who read this Lowriding is UNITED, and the CTLC & HLC are here 2 make big things happen...
> *


Looks like the meeting want well, Sorry KOP was not able to make it, we had an inportant meet that had to happen. i will be callin a member of the council to get details on what want down.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

x2 but for Firme Tiempo... uuuhhhhggg :uh: we could'nt go


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

it was good to see everyone at the meeting last night and to see the guys from HLC come down to show love all the way from Bryan and Houston.. the meeting went very well and i think we got alot of issues streighten out... Hope to see everyone again at the carshow in Temple on Aug 24th its just around the corner


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

great discussion with everyone, great meeting many more to come and more progression for the council calender getting made Ray from Latin Style needs any events that are coming up not just show any events so we can all get in the loop of things going on. 
If by chance no one on the list of contacts are able to be reached feel free to call Ramon 254-498-0146


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*TITO* AND THE REST OF *THE CTLC*.. *THE HLC *THANKS YALL FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY IN CENTRAL TEXAS. IT WAS HISTORY IN THE MAKING AND NOW WE ARE UNITED BY OUR COMMON GOAL FOR ALL OF TX...*THE CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL & HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL *ARE DOING BIG THINGS FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE...UNITY IS POWER..  

*GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
PRESIDENT/FOUNDER OF EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB*


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 05:31 PM~11249101
> *TITO AND THE REST OF THE CTLC.. THE HLC THANKS YALL FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY IN CENTRAL TEXAS. IT WAS HISTORY IN THE MAKING AND NOW WE ARE UNITED BY OUR COMMON GOAL FOR ALL OF TX...THE CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL & HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL ARE DOING BIG THINGS FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE...UNITY IS POWER..
> 
> GOOFY
> ...


I'm glad to hear that the meeting went well & alot of issues were brought to the table & hopefully resolved.Just wish I could of made it, I had to work & didn't get off till 7:00, but it's all good! Goofy, sorry I didn't get this chance to meet you homie, but soon enough we'll meet up at a show or algo. Well hopefully we'll be seeing everyone at the aug 24th show! :biggrin: 

Raul,
La Compania Waco Tx
President


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Aug 3 2008, 06:51 PM~11249234
> *I'm glad to hear that the meeting went well & alot of issues were brought to the table & hopefully resolved.Just wish I could of made it, I had to work & didn't get off till 7:00, but it's all good! Goofy, sorry I didn't get this chance to meet you homie, but soon enough we'll meet up at a show or algo. Well hopefully we'll be seeing everyone at the aug 24th show! :biggrin:
> 
> Raul,
> ...


FORSURE HOMIE WE ARE ALL BROTHERS..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT Homies  couldnt make it to this meeting but ill for sure be at tha next one. much respect to all & lets do tha damn thang! Proud member of tha CTLC .


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Just a reminder to everyone that the wego show in Temple is on August 24th at the Frank Mayborn Center. its only a couple of weeks away and cant wait to chill wit everyone there. should be a very good show  also in September we have the Estrella CC wego show and then the wego show in Austin. August and September are gonna be busy months.. Good luck to everyone thats heading out to Longview this weekend. wish i could make this one but you know a broke mexican cant afford the gas


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

Ey u guys i got a set of '8 subs a 80's caddi back bumper n a flyn godess hood ordiment 4 sale lemme kno if ne1 wants sum pm me n il give u a price


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

shout out to Goofy... hope that burger was good today


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2008, 01:27 PM~11285645
> *shout out to Goofy... hope that burger was good today
> *


  ..JUS HOW I LIKE IT..EXTRA GREASEY........ :biggrin: 



GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....









ITS IN WACO WITH THE NEW OWNER....  










WENT TO DALLAS AND...
ITS TIME TO GET *LAC *IN BUSINESS...........


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 7 2008, 02:27 PM~11285645
> *shout out to Goofy... hope that burger was good today
> *



goofy you forgot about me  it has been a while since i ate a burger.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 09:46 PM~11289736
> * ..JUS HOW I LIKE IT..EXTRA GREASEY........ :biggrin:
> GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> ...



I was on my way 2 texas burger...lol.. Glad everything went good on the trip..I know Carlos was happy with the purchase, anytime i can help homie....Lac lookin real nice homie, real good buy...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11290138
> *I was on my way 2 texas burger...lol.. Glad everything went good on the trip..I know Carlos was happy with the purchase, anytime i can help homie....Lac lookin real nice homie, real good buy...
> *



yep even Tito stopped by and got him a double meat chz burger... i was just waiting for Mike from Bryan to show up i figured he was next lol


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

goodmornin CTLC :wave: :wave: whos going 2 longview?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw a Rollerz Only trailor Rollin thru ATX this morning at 5:30 in da morn guess he's going to longview... Sure wish I can go...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

sad to say we won't make it but good luck eveyone and have a safe trip to and from


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

here is another show coming up in Waco just passing the wire


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 7 2008, 09:30 PM~11290138
> *I was on my way 2 texas burger...lol.. Glad everything went good on the trip..I know Carlos was happy with the purchase, anytime i can help homie....Lac lookin real nice homie, real good buy...
> *


  ..thanks homie..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WatZ Zapenin Homiez. :wave: ... it was nice meeting ya Goofy & Mike i should of had ya bring me one of Miggys Dbl Dbl.Hmm it sure sounds good right about now.... :biggrin: .... nice Coupe you scooped up gotta love them Caddies!, my Fleet still waiting for Mike...... Yours truly will be Pimpin tha Fleet down to LongView we leaving 2night around 3 in tha mornin to hopefully get their early enough to get an inside spot, so for those going we ll hollar! gotta go Rep. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 8 2008, 05:12 AM~11291661
> *goodmornin CTLC :wave:  :wave:  whos going 2 longview?
> *


i am :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 8 2008, 04:58 PM~11296635
> *WatZ Zapenin Homiez.  :wave: ... it was nice meeting ya Goofy & Mike i should of had ya bring me one of Miggys Dbl Dbl.Hmm it sure sounds good right about now.... :biggrin: .... nice Coupe you scooped up gotta love them Caddies!, my Fleet still waiting for Mike...... Yours truly will be Pimpin tha Fleet down to LongView we leaving 2night around 3 in tha mornin to hopefully get their early enough to get an inside spot, so for those going we ll hollar! gotta go Rep. :thumbsup:
> *


NICE MEETING YOU AND YA BROTHER HOMIE....  ..HOPE YALL LIKE THE CAVALIER...YEA MIGGY HOOKED IT UP ON THAT DB CHEESE.. :cheesy: ..YEA ITS TIME TO GET THE COUPE SOME SHOES AND A MOUTH PIECE....


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

sup homie, one of our members have a new in the box set of 13" with adpt',. and 2 bar knockoff's for 300.00+tax!!!!.... no just playin about the tax homie! lol hit me up if you you want them 254 319 7102 Eric, Prez of 1st Class C.C., i was at the CTLC meeting with the laptop!!!!


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

oh yeah we will be out and about in killeen, today might hit up the park for a while, well see every one is welcome to meet up with us and roll or bbq or what ever homie!!!


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

Just wanna wish everyone good luck at the longview show this weekend, be safe!! :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

We went to longview & Damn!!! was it far :roflmao: ... but we had a good time, repn for Waco, brought home 2nd place in lux.... We'll be out their next year for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 10 2008, 02:15 PM~11306619
> *We went to longview & Damn!!! was it far :roflmao: ... but we had a good time,  repn for Waco, brought home 2nd place in lux.... We'll be out their next year for sure. :thumbsup:
> *


congrats homies :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 10 2008, 04:21 PM~11307929
> *congrats homies :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank s,.. maybe next year we can all CTLC roll out their together & rep... its far but going tha back way we can all take our time , thats what i did but on tha way back i hit 20 to Haul azz :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

How many my CTLC brothers gonna go to the Temple show on the 24th ? I'll be there ....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:21 AM~11312817
> *How many my CTLC brothers gonna go to the Temple show on the 24th ?  I'll be there ....
> *


We'll be there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 10 2008, 02:15 PM~11306619
> *We went to longview & Damn!!! was it far :roflmao: ... but we had a good time,  repn for Waco, brought home 2nd place in lux.... We'll be out their next year for sure. :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Beto, it was ggod seeing someone else out of central texas out there reppin


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:21 AM~11312817
> *How many my CTLC brothers gonna go to the Temple show on the 24th ?  I'll be there ....
> *


we will


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 10 2008, 02:15 PM~11306619
> *We went to longview & Damn!!! was it far :roflmao: ... but we had a good time,  repn for Waco, brought home 2nd place in lux.... We'll be out their next year for sure. :thumbsup:
> *



awready awready... congradulations bro. id like to see who got 1st cuz ur shit is clean. ill prob retire after the Temple show cuz iam gettin clowned left n right so i think iam just gonna park it in the garage now and get me a KIA


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 10 2008, 11:21 PM~11310918
> *x2
> *



hey Mike its a good thing you didnt come down to Cameron for the homecoming festival. it was about 2000 people are one block and only like 10 cops and everyone was fighting and shooting. you can ask Tito when he got in town after longview it was like 4am and still sounding like 4th of July. there was some clean azz rides that came down though and females everywhere well till they started shootin then everyone ran


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 11 2008, 10:30 AM~11313821
> *Whats up Beto, it was ggod seeing someone else out of central texas out there reppin
> *


Sup? Already! Thnx Homie, Yeah that was my first time going that far to a show but plenty more to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2008, 02:51 PM~11315968
> *awready awready... congradulations bro.  id like to see who got 1st cuz ur shit is clean.  ill prob retire after the Temple show cuz iam gettin clowned left n right so i think iam just gonna park it in the garage now and get me a KIA
> *


It was a linc like yours real clean if you see it u ll change ur mind bout retiring, a lot of things it had were simple& cheap things that made tha car look real clean, stuff that you can do. I dnt have a lot of cash either but i gots to do what i gots to do for my love to tha lifestyle. Lowriding 4 life , till tha spokes start crackling....CTLC holding down! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 11 2008, 01:54 PM~11315992
> *hey Mike its a good thing you didnt come down to Cameron for the homecoming festival.  it was about 2000 people are one block and only like 10 cops and everyone was fighting and shooting.  you can ask Tito when he got in town after longview it was like 4am and still sounding like 4th of July.  there was some clean azz rides that came down though and females everywhere well till they started shootin then everyone ran
> *


you shoulda reminded me I'd have still come I got a vest for shit like that :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 11 2008, 07:27 PM~11317767
> *you shoulda reminded me I'd have still come I got a vest for shit like that  :biggrin:
> *


heres the story that was on the news..

3 PEOPLE INJURED IN OJ THOMAS CELEBRATION SHOOTING	2008-08-10

(CAMERON) Cameron police say at least 3 people were injured during a shooting early (this) Sunday morning at 8th street and Martin Luther King during a street party that culminated the annual OJ Thomas reunion in Cameron. According to a police department spokesman, the shooting happened just after 1:30 a.m., when an unknown suspect fired shots in a crowd of hundreds of people.

3 people and one Cameron police officer were injured. Police say at least one person was transported by helicopter to Scott and White Hospital in Temple. The others hurt were treated at Central Texas Hospital in Cameron.

According to police, the unknown shooter has not been identified, and police are looking for help. Anyone with information can call Milam County Crimestoppers at 888-697-TIPS, or Detective, Kris Stringer with the Cameron Police Department.

There were 4 other arrests during the early morning hours following the shooting for unrelated offenses, including, possession of a controlled substance, possession of marijuana, minor in possession of alcohol and carrying a prohibited weapon.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

it was crazy cuz i was like less then 50 ft from that foo but in bout 5 seconds i was garnnnnnnnnn


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

we are down for the 24TH!!! CTLC rep it up!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats who all and repped in Longview...CTLC is on the come up...lets all show em what we about on the 24th...much props CTLC for showin Texas that Central Texas holds it down...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

K onda CTLC ? SSOOOOooo When is the next meeting ? what topics will be discussed ? What is CTLC gonna do with the money when we win the association Championship... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 12 2008, 06:54 AM~11322565
> *K onda CTLC ?  SSOOOOooo  When is the next meeting ?  what topics will be discussed ?  What is CTLC gonna do with the money when we win the association Championship...  :biggrin:
> *



sounds like a plan benny...guys if we hit the rest of the shows hard, we have a chance :biggrin: ...so how bout we go out there and show em how Central Texas does it...We barely bustin out, and we already givin comp, so if possible, could we hit the tour hard and try and capture that Association award...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 all CTLC members, please try and support all Local shows, Latin Style, Estrella, and the show in ATX comin up... We havent officially had a full Council get 2gether, so maybe on the 24th we can all come 2gether and meet everyone...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

The council is goin well...way 2 go out and rep it guys...next meeting we will try and start setting up a get 2gether...I had a call from a club in Victoria that wants apart of the council...much props, and we are building a better future for the Lowriders around here...

The next meeting is suppose 2 be on the 13th, which is the day before the Austin show...If anybody has a problem with that, we can reschedule the meeting...Let me know...


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Was up tito, been awhile since i've talked to you homie...
See you in a few weeks there in temple at the show man, take care!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 12:33 AM~11321191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



iam suprised iam still on there after missing the longview show .. now i gotta rep at the next 3 shows and see wha happens.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

hello my brothers see you all soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey anybody got a 15 ft #8 hose


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2008, 11:06 PM~11338872
> *hey anybody got a 15 ft #8 hose
> *



i have a homeboy here in cameron who had some let me find out if he still does and ill get back to u


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 14 2008, 03:25 AM~11340756
> *i have a homeboy here in cameron who had some let me find out if he still does and ill get back to u
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11338872
> *hey anybody got a 15 ft #8 hose
> *


Hey man, I might have an extra one. If you don't find one let me know. It's used but there is nothing wrong with it. I think I still have it in the garage, ill double check tonight and let you know what's up. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 14 2008, 06:02 AM~11340944
> *Hey man, I might have an extra one. If you don't find one let me know. It's used but there is nothing wrong with it. I think I still have it in the garage, ill double check tonight and let you know what's up. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: got a feeling imma blow mine in temple


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 14 2008, 06:14 AM~11340984
> *:thumbsup:  got a feeling imma blow mine in temple
> *


You bringing it like that?? :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats goin on's CTLC brothers?  i'll be seein yall soon


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 14 2008, 06:25 AM~11341013
> *You bringing it like that?? :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


nah but I noticed i got a lil leak from the pressure fitting and if its gonna blow it'll do it then :angry: always happens at the worst time


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

chowww time







**post 254 for tha CTLC**


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Im buzzing good right now & i have tha MUNCHIES! LoL.... CTLC TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11364145
> *TTT
> *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 14 2008, 09:30 PM~11348587
> *nah but I noticed i got a lil leak from the pressure fitting and if its gonna blow it'll do it then  :angry: always happens at the worst time
> *


Hey homie, I used the extra hose a while back, but if it's just the end fitting you can take it to a hydraulic shop and they can put a new end on it. Just my .02 Hope that helps.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, knightsgirl19, atxhopper



hey asshole...where you been...married yet... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

when and where is da next meeting??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 02:05 PM~11325383
> *The council is goin well...way 2 go out and rep it guys...next meeting we will try and start setting up a get 2gether...I had a call from a club in Victoria that wants apart of the council...much props, and we are building a better future for the Lowriders around here...
> 
> The next meeting is suppose 2 be on the 13th, which is the day before the Austin show...If anybody has a problem with that, we can reschedule the meeting...Let me know...
> *


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 05:39 PM~11366655
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, knightsgirl19, married yet</span>... :biggrin:
> *



Hell to the NO!!! lol
<span style=\'color:blue\'>Shit jus chillin. You know the usual, working.  Try to get my car right for the next three wego shows.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

TiTo Whats up wit them RIMS? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11366676
> *Hell to the NO!!! lol
> Shit jus chillin. You know the usual, working.   Try to get my car right for the next three wego shows.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you aint gotta lie craig....heard around the way that you was, but hey, thats just what i heard :biggrin: .....still pokin da holes huh...so you got the insides and all ready?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 17 2008, 06:44 PM~11366680
> *TiTo Whats up wit them RIMS? :biggrin:
> *



let me know when you can come down and get em...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 05:46 PM~11366693
> *you aint gotta lie craig....heard around the way that you was, but hey, thats just what i heard</span> :biggrin: .....still pokin da holes huh...so you got the insides and all ready?
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Well if you would quit telling lies, no one would be hearing the wrong things. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 06:49 PM~11366713
> *let me know when you can come down and get em...
> *


I can come up there some time this week!  What was tha price again?
100 bucks! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2008, 06:52 PM~11366735
> *
> Well if you would quit telling lies, no one would be hearing the wrong things. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey you got a point there... :biggrin: ....so is da regal ready? have you actually got outside and put it all 2gether..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 17 2008, 06:53 PM~11366739
> *I can come up there some time this week!    What was tha price again?
> 100 bucks! :biggrin:
> *


for 2 :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11366755
> *for 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Whats a good day to go up there?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Aug 17 2008, 06:56 PM~11366762
> *:roflmao: Whats a good day to go up there?
> *



just hit me up the day before and ill hit em up....


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 05:54 PM~11366743
> *hey you got a point there... :biggrin: ....so  is da regal ready?  have you actually got outside and put it all 2gether..
> *


It's ready enough for next weekend. Went to Shorty's yesterday and bought some new parts. Put them in today   Still working on the inside though.


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11366767
> *just hit me up the day before and ill hit em up....
> *


Ight coo thats whats up... Thankx homie...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11366768
> *It's ready enough for next weekend. Went to Shorty's yesterday and bought some new parts. Put them in today   Still working on the inside though.
> *



i was in houston friday, i could have stayed if i knew you was goin down there..we could have went 2 westhiemer.. :biggrin: ... batteries :biggrin: ...dude, you have everything, why aint it in there.. :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 06:07 PM~11366829
> *i was in houston friday, i could have stayed if i knew you was goin down there..we could have went 2 westhiemer.. :biggrin: ... batteries :biggrin: ...dude, you have everything, why aint it in there</span>.. :biggrin:
> *



Who says it aint??  <span style=\'color:blue\'>It does ok still need to do one more thing before next weekend so well just have to wait and see. :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 06:07 PM~11366829
> *i was in houston friday, i could have stayed if i knew you was goin down there</span>..we could have went 2 westhiemer.. :biggrin: ... batteries :biggrin: ...dude, you have everything, why aint it in there.. :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>well see I think your phone lost my number becuase it's been a long while. I was looking through my contacts list the other day and when I got to your name it displayed "Don't Remember him" lol :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2008, 07:10 PM~11366852
> *Who says it aint??  It does ok still need to do one more thing before next weekend so well just have to wait and see. :0
> *


 :0 ....oh really...i guess ill see it next weekend..i dont go down 2 atx ANYMORE, finally chunked duece and not looked back. :biggrin: ....sure would look better with the fat whites...lol...o boy might be down next weekend if ya want it striped..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 17 2008, 07:14 PM~11366877
> *well see I think your phone lost my number becuase it's been a long while. I was looking through my contacts list the other day and when I got to your name it displayed "Don't Remember him" lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
very very funny buddy....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 17 2008, 07:15 PM~11366882
> *:0 ....oh really...i guess ill see it next weekend..i dont go down 2 atx ANYMORE, finally chunked duece and not looked back. :biggrin: ....sure would look better with the fat whites...lol...o boy might be down next weekend if ya want it striped..
> *



CROOKED LINE MAFIA IN THE HOUSE!!!!

What's up Tito??.....find me some tires yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2008, 08:15 PM~11367403
> *CROOKED LINE MAFIA IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> What's up Tito??.....find me some tires yet??  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah.. :biggrin: ...those stripes make a better difference..lol... I was waiting on your phone call back, member, you member... :biggrin: ...you was suppose 2 let me know how many sets you wanted..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

comming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2008, 11:56 PM~11368932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

oh shit mike!!!!!! hook it up homie!!!!! good luck, if you need some parts hit me up i got all the stuff i pulled of mine, just give me your old shit!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

CTLC gonna take the lead on the standings this Sunday que no ? 

Dont forget and inform other club members showing to write down CTLC on their regestration forms...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2008, 08:04 AM~11380378
> *Good luck
> *


gettin scared huh  :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11368932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay Mike are coming to get those springs homie :cheesy:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

TTT for this sunday!!!!! 1st Class will be about 8-10 deep, is the show inside or outside?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Aug 20 2008, 07:32 AM~11391223
> *TTT for this sunday!!!!! 1st Class will be about 8-10 deep, is the show inside or outside?
> *



inside and outside i believe. cuz the inside should fill up pretty fast.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 19 2008, 02:42 PM~11384317
> *hay Mike are coming to get those springs homie  :cheesy:
> *


dunno yet money still funny :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

passin thru


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2008, 11:59 AM~11159214
> *Welcome to Texas!   seen u guys at 2 of the shows in Austin.
> *


THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

benny post it up homie!!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Aug 24 2008, 10:27 PM~11427718
> *benny post it up homie!!!!
> *


@ work right now going to work on it tonight... get ready for bad ass cruising vid...


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

hell yeah homie, just dont post the hop, lol just kiddin.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

good seeing everybody out there..way 2 go CTLC for reppin good out there... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 01:55 AM~11429439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 01:55 AM~11429439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How them dudes from Firme Tiempo gonna just hogg up the whole pic like that ? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 02:09 PM~11432610
> *How them dudes from Firme Tiempo gonna just hogg up the whole pic like that ?  :biggrin:
> *


Must have been all those tacos laying around F/T area.....next time your in charge of the trash bag..... 

Ya'll really showed out in temple.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

EDITED CK OUT THE YOUTUBE VID 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 07:23 PM~11436215
> *
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whole video didnt go thru will post it up again in a minute... :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

this 1 works better.... :biggrin: njoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 07:23 PM~11436215
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 07:42 PM~11436384
> *this 1 works better....  :biggrin:   njoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX0sGIW2oLk
> *



man the red lac is gonna make me bust out my red one again....same color, candy red with red flake, full white top, all white interior, 4 pumps 12 batteries, daytons, euro lights, bumper kit......man hold up.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looking for a clean bucket for a bumper kit or whole kit.....let me know homie's.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup tito!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 08:17 PM~11436768
> *sup tito!!!!!!!!!
> *



whats the deal mike..thanks for coming out this past weekend homie... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 25 2008, 08:37 PM~11436979
> *whats the deal mike..thanks for coming out this past weekend homie... :biggrin:
> *



gotta support the homie's!!!! man i spent the day in houston sat. buying some new d's....didn't even get to put them on before the show....woke up late and the guys met me at my house....we rolled out to the show.....stopped in temple to wash the lac.... :biggrin: :biggrin:  .....GOOD DAY!!!!!!!

show was good man!! get at me if you need to talk bout what we were discussing at the show homie....i got you!!!  


oh......and look for me a bumper kit or just the bottom part!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 08:40 PM~11437013
> *gotta support the homie's!!!! man i spent the day in houston sat. buying some new d's....didn't even get to put them on before the show....woke up late and the guys met me at my house....we rolled out to the show.....stopped in temple to wash the lac.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:   .....GOOD DAY!!!!!!!
> 
> show was good man!! get at me if you need to talk bout what we were discussing at the show homie....i got you!!!
> ...



yeah it was a good day homie...good turn out...LOL...yeah as you see in my profile, things have changed, but im just gonna focus on some things right now...ill let you know if i decide 2 sell my bumper kit, still not sure if i wanna get rid of it..also paul has a bumper kit, ill see if he wanna sell it....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 25 2008, 08:43 PM~11437060
> *yeah it was a good day homie...good turn out...LOL...yeah as you see in my profile, things have changed, but im just gonna focus on some things right now...ill let you know if i decide 2 sell my bumper kit, still not sure if i wanna get rid of it..also paul has a bumper kit, ill see if he wanna sell it....
> *


yeah i seen that homie.....keep ya head up.....it can only get better.....but now you will see who's really in it for the right reasons and who's there just to ride coat tails!!!!!

i think you got my old kit...the one i sold to pete....he put a 13 in it and put it on his regal.....sold to paul i believe.....either way.....let me know homie.....i need just the bottom part, but if price is right, i may just have to break bread!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 08:46 PM~11437127
> *yeah i seen that homie.....keep ya head up.....it can only get better.....but now you will see who's really in it for the right reasons and who's there just to ride coat tails!!!!!
> 
> i think you got my old kit...the one i sold to pete....he put a 13 in it and put it on his regal.....sold to paul i believe.....either way.....let me know homie.....i need just the bottom part, but if price is right, i may just have to break bread!!!
> *



Im still here, da rides down right now, so i aint really trippin..really wanna build it up 2 be somethin nasty, but wanna just make it a street cruiser at the same time....still tryin 2 decide, i got another fleet down in cameron in case i wanna take on a big project... :0 ....actually i sold that kit, im not but i think im da one that bought it from pete, well somehow i ended up with it, and then actually traded it 4 something else...but ill let ya know...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 25 2008, 08:50 PM~11437204
> *Im still here, da rides down right now, so i aint really trippin..really wanna build it up 2 be somethin nasty, but wanna just make it a street cruiser at the same time....still tryin 2 decide, i got another fleet down in cameron in case i wanna take on a big project... :0 ....actually i sold that kit, im not but i think im da one that bought it from pete, well somehow i ended up with it, and then actually traded it 4 something else...but ill let ya know...
> *



you still need an engine?? i'm going to start parting my blue and white lac out soon too man.....hate to, but it's just sitting there.....i'm going to use the frame and engine and put red coupe body on it........ :biggrin: abs breaks on an 82 coupe deville....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 08:53 PM~11437243
> *you still need an engine?? i'm going to start parting my blue and white lac out soon too man.....hate to, but it's just sitting there.....i'm going to use the frame and engine and put red coupe body on it........ :biggrin:  abs breaks on an 82 coupe deville....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ....ready 2 do da damn thang huh... :biggrin: ....well im still undecided on what i wanna do with it, that why i aint even tryin 2 rush...im either gonna build it over, or just make it a street ride and build a project...gotta few things up my sleeve that i wanna try.... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 25 2008, 08:57 PM~11437309
> *:0  :0  :0 ....ready 2 do da damn thang huh... :biggrin: ....well im still undecided on what i wanna do with it, that why i aint even tryin 2 rush...im either gonna build it over, or just make it a street ride and build a project...gotta few things up my sleeve that i wanna try.... :0
> *



you got 2....vert that bitch out..... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 09:03 PM~11437409
> *you got 2....vert that bitch out..... :biggrin:
> *




ssshhhh.... :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 25 2008, 09:30 PM~11437788
> *ssshhhh.... :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Did i hear vert? hno: :around: :rofl: .....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11438939
> *Did i hear vert? hno:  :around:  :rofl: .....
> *



:loco: :loco: :dunno: :dunno:   :twak: :twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 09:05 PM~11436631
> *man the red lac is gonna make me bust out my red one again....same color, candy red with red flake, full white top, all white interior, 4 pumps 12 batteries, daytons, euro lights, bumper kit......man hold up.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS LAC !!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 08:05 PM~11436631
> *man the red lac is gonna make me bust out my red one again....same color, candy red with red flake, full white top, all white interior, 4 pumps 12 batteries, daytons, euro lights, bumper kit......man hold up.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...










Do i need to bust mines out also  :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 12:04 AM~11439192
> *:loco:  :loco:  :dunno:  :dunno:      :twak:  :twak:
> *


Didnt think so... :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS+Aug 26 2008, 08:56 AM~11440539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!! i remember that lac....ricky had that one before too right?? wanna sell it?......if not.....bust that bitch out!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 27 2008, 07:17 PM~11455263
> *thanks homie.....
> 
> CLEAN!!!! i remember that lac....ricky had that one before too right??  wanna sell it?......if not.....bust that bitch out!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



well if you have seen any 2 door lacs down in cameron, they came from betoooo... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11455823
> *well if you have seen any 2 door lacs down in cameron, they came from betoooo... :biggrin:
> *



unless i was in town :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......maaannnnnn good ol' days!!!!!!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11455823
> *well if you have seen any 2 door lacs down in cameron, they came from betoooo... :biggrin:
> *


Yup thay all did , sold them & had to buy them back, still have tha green one its gona come out soon looking a lil diff.  .....& still have a white fleet 2dr 4 sale


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 08:17 PM~11455861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 12:42 AM~11457880
> *looking good :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11455861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11457176
> *unless i was in town :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ......maaannnnnn good ol' days!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: ...man thats when riding was riding...man those were da fuckin days...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 25 2008, 10:31 PM~11438939
> *Did i hear vert? hno:  :around:  :rofl: .....
> *


 :0 :0 wat did i hear


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11455263
> *thanks homie.....
> 
> CLEAN!!!! i remember that lac....ricky had that one before too right??  wanna sell it?......if not.....bust that bitch out!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


do it do it ......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 28 2008, 06:20 AM~11459013
> *bad ass pic
> *


 whats up   mike. this lando


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 27 2008, 05:44 PM~11453820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11460847
> *whats  up     mike. this  lando
> *



lando from west or wood grain lando? :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2008, 10:43 AM~11460847
> *whats  up     mike. this  lando
> *


wut up mang....yous a fool for them crazy ass texts :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 08:17 PM~11455861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 02:03 PM~11462147
> *lando from west or wood grain lando?  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Its lando that didint take his car to tha show :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 28 2008, 06:25 PM~11464041
> *Its lando that didint take his car to tha show :twak:
> *



lol i think he should go back on probation.. and pay everyones entry fees at the next show. that'll teach him a lesson


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11455861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i couldve sworn you were sittin in the car ... next time let lando read the scale cuz he's gonna be bored anywayz cuz more then likely he wont have his car there :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 05:47 PM~11464219
> *lol i think he should go back on probation.. and pay everyones entry fees at the next show.  that'll teach him a lesson
> *


Not a bad idea...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 05:50 PM~11464246
> *i couldve sworn you were sittin in the car ... next time let lando read the scale cuz he's gonna be bored anywayz cuz more then likely he wont have his car there  :angry:
> *


x2 on tha lando part. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 28 2008, 08:54 AM~11459575
> *:biggrin: ...man thats when riding was riding...man those were da fuckin days...
> *



that's the mf truth!!!! i remember we would roll down there with 5-10 cars at a time...all lifted...lookin for something to get into....chill at walmart...ride 31st to the car wash....go to people's houses...hahaha...i don't know who had that lac, but bobby hill made that fool go home!!! then we went to find him at home.... :biggrin: :biggrin: ......GREAT MEMORIES!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 28 2008, 08:54 AM~11459575
> *:biggrin: ...man thats when riding was riding...man those were da fuckin days...
> *



i remember hoppin agains homie at the car wash....the dude with the 64...i broke a fkn cylinder and his windshiled popped out....i was on a mission that day homie...drove to temple then down to cameron...man i was all over cameron lookin for ya'll....ran into you and had to bust a U....haha...then got paul and some other dudes at the car wash.....drove home with my shit knockin hard....fkn flywheel only had one bolt holding it.....we were lucky....doing 95 all the way home!!!! 


EURO'S AND BIG FKN RIMS KILLED IT FOR LOWRIDING FOR A WHILE......BUT IT'S COMIN BACK TO LIFE!!!!

back then you mf's didn't even want to know me.... :biggrin: 
but after it all........we ridin together now homie!!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 04:50 PM~11464246
> *i couldve sworn you were sittin in the car ... next time let lando read the scale cuz he's gonna be bored anywayz cuz more then likely he wont have his car there  :angry:
> *


I was i was just in the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 09:01 AM~11470038
> *I was i was just in the back seat  :biggrin:
> *


Did i see 23" or 30" :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 29 2008, 05:48 PM~11474457
> *Did i see 23" or 30" :0
> *


yo guess bout as good as mine I coulda sworn it was around 30 tho :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 10:55 PM~11476253
> *yo guess bout as good as mine I coulda sworn it was around 30 tho  :biggrin:
> *


  sup homie


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 10:55 PM~11476253
> *yo guess bout as good as mine I coulda sworn it was around 30 tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what did the hand say to the face :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2008, 10:31 PM~11476474
> *  sup homie
> *


sup big mike


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Aug 29 2008, 07:48 PM~11474457
> *Did i see 23" or 30" :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 30 2008, 06:05 PM~11480140
> *sup big mike
> *



chillin.....how's things on your end??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2008, 10:35 PM~11481774
> *chillin.....how's things on your end??
> *


fucked right now....car was broke when i brought it out sunday now its really fucked till i get it back on track :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 31 2008, 01:00 AM~11482090
> *fucked right now....car was broke when i brought it out sunday now its really fucked till i get it back on track  :biggrin:
> *


all in a day's work...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

picture from yesterday's carshow at the Lady Of Guadalupe Church annual festival in Temple Texas....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 1 2008, 05:29 PM~11491683
> *picture from yesterday's carshow at the Lady Of Guadalupe Church annual festival in Temple Texas....
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners!!!!!

I see a few of my members in there!!!  Good job guys!!!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn did'nt even know there was a show up there today .... congrats homies !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a homie selling a 65 impala, he's asking $5500 for it. The interior needs to be replaced, it was running when he bought it and he does a front bumper for it. If interested pm me and I will give you his info.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2008, 09:25 PM~11494391
> *I have a homie selling a 65 impala, he's asking $5500 for it. The interior needs to be replaced, it was running when he bought it and he does a front bumper for it. If interested pm me and I will give you his info.
> 
> 
> ...


see if he does trades too :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 1 2008, 11:45 PM~11494582
> *see if he does trades too :biggrin:
> *


What you got? I'll check with him.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

The scheduled meeting is set for the 13th, but thats the day before austin and other events, so if yall wanna keep it that day, let me know, if not what day would be okay for everybody...either this weekend, or on the 20th...let me know..

also we may have a family that is in need of help..Ill get more info and let everybody know...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11483196
> *Rollerz Only will be having a car wash on Sat. September 6th at AutoZone on Parmer Ln. (near Metric) from 9:00a-3:00p
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 AM~11496820
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *



:thumbsup: is that over by that HEB?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2008, 02:34 PM~11498306
> *:thumbsup:  is that over by that HEB?
> *


yes


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 2 2008, 11:09 AM~11497099
> *The scheduled meeting is set for the 13th, but thats the day before austin and other events, so if yall wanna keep it that day, let me know, if not what day would be okay for everybody...either this weekend, or on the 20th...let me know..
> 
> also we may have a family that is in need of help..Ill get more info and let everybody know...
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 2 2008, 11:09 AM~11497099
> *The scheduled meeting is set for the 13th, but thats the day before austin and other events, so if yall wanna keep it that day, let me know, if not what day would be okay for everybody...either this weekend, or on the 20th...let me know..
> 
> also we may have a family that is in need of help..Ill get more info and let everybody know...
> *


Sounds good to me. :thumbsup: ....... same place?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

MAN I GONNA MAKE THIS ..... IF MY GIRL DOESNT HAVE BIRTHDAY PLANS FOR SATURDAY ... :uh:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 05:24 AM~11505193
> *MAN I GONNA MAKE THIS .....  IF  MY GIRL DOESNT HAVE BIRTHDAY PLANS FOR SATURDAY ... :uh:
> *


yea me too my bday weekend as well.... im missin everything


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507921
> *Who all is coming down the night before the Austin show and needs a hotel room???
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

will be there.............   :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LONG PUSSAY INVASION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuts up my CTLC brothers..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2008, 02:41 AM~11514371
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 u violated photobucket's terms of use :0 :0 :0 man you gotta be careful when ur posting pics of tito :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wanted to come through and show Latin Rollerz some love and let everyone know about their carshow coming up if u havent heard about it already. i know they arent a part of the council but they came and showed love at the mayborn show in Temple and they've always been cool wit me. plus they always got some fine ass women wit them


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 anybody from the council that are showing at the Torres show, If you pre register, your club name will be put on the shirts that Sam is making for this show...you have 2 be pre registered at least by the waco show..I will have forms, so if you need any let me know..You can either contact me or Tim Walls...


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

Am I allowed to be in the costume contest? If soo...I'm taking home that cash!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Is the council still looking for a logo, here is one I put together for you all.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 6 2008, 10:28 AM~11534322
> *Is the council still looking for a logo, here is one I put together for you all.
> 
> 
> ...



appreciate that Ernest, sent ya a pm...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

whats up everyone? tomorrow is bring your cars and chill at the park day. 
all car clubs (respectful car clubs) are welcome.

we will have hamburgers, Sausage wraps and sodas. 

so if you are not doing anything please come by.

location- Chicano park

if you have any questions please pm me. 


big rick

2 till whenever


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay people...Meeting Saturday in temple...Is everybody fine with the meeting....I say maybe have it earlier than what we normally do, maybe around 3pm....Is that fine with everybody, please let me know asap...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2008, 08:14 PM~11552036
> *Okay people...Meeting Saturday in temple...Is everybody fine with the meeting....I say maybe have it earlier than what we normally do, maybe around 3pm....Is that fine with everybody, please let me know asap...
> *


KOP is fine with that. One question. Where at? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11552036
> *Okay people...Meeting Saturday in temple...Is everybody fine with the meeting....I say maybe have it earlier than what we normally do, maybe around 3pm....Is that fine with everybody, please let me know asap...
> *



can it be after the show on sunday


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 01:03 PM~11462147
> *lando from west or wood grain lando?  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


lando de west.... tu sabes....... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 05:33 PM~11560442
> *lando  de  west....  tu  sabes....... :biggrin:
> *



lol yea i know....  u gettin ready for the waco show?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 04:50 PM~11464246
> *i couldve sworn you were sittin in the car ... next time let lando read the scale cuz he's gonna be bored anywayz cuz more then likely he wont have his car there  :angry:
> *


u----> :buttkick: <-----me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 05:35 PM~11560461
> *u----> :buttkick: <-----me
> *



u gonna have :guns: me gonna have :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2008, 03:39 PM~11560484
> *u gonna have  :guns: me gonna have  :machinegun:
> *


 :angel: n i go to heaven..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 05:42 PM~11560503
> *:angel: n i  go  to  heaven..
> *


but iam blinded in one eye so i cant aim for shit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

naw back to tha main topic.. tha waco show coming up quick... heard it gonna be a good one hope to see all tha ctlc members out there. also to all tha other councils from tha south and north. lets get tha movement going stronger for all of TEXAS....................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 9 2008, 03:43 PM~11560523
> *but iam blinded in one eye so i cant aim for shit
> *


WHICH EYE SO I CAN POKE THE OTHER ONE................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

in my opinion man I think the meeting should be pushed back 1 week.... The Waco show is next weekend why not have a meeting day before the show there.. This hurricane shit is really messing with me I'm going to have Ike refugees here this weekend might not even be able to make Austin show...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay guys, due 2 shows both weekends, and people are gonna be spending money goin 2 the shows, what does everybody say about either making it the week after the waco show, or just at the start of next month...Let me know what yall think....But we should still go out and support Central Texas shows still...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm all for that plus its supposed to rain this weekend don't want anyone to have to drive hrs in hurricanes rain and wind... :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

okay...I THINK WE WILL BE CHANGING THE MEETING...2 MUCH GOIN ON, DONT WANT PEOPLE OUT ON THE ROAD...SO THE MEETING WILL BE PUSHED 2 OCTOBER....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 09:27 PM~11563103
> *okay...I THINK WE WILL BE CHANGING THE MEETING...2 MUCH GOIN ON, DONT WANT PEOPLE OUT ON THE ROAD...SO THE MEETING WILL BE PUSHED 2 OCTOBER....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 08:27 PM~11563103
> *okay...I THINK WE WILL BE CHANGING THE MEETING...2 MUCH GOIN ON, DONT WANT PEOPLE OUT ON THE ROAD...SO THE MEETING WILL BE PUSHED 2 OCTOBER....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:yes: TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope everybody is keeping it safe out there...see yall next week...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

JUST WANTED TO SHARE THE GREAT NEWS WITH MY CTLC BROTHERS AND SISTERS THAT YOUR BOY BENNY AND WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 05:32 AM~11604767
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE THE GREAT NEWS WITH MY CTLC BROTHERS AND SISTERS THAT YOUR BOY BENNY AND WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats Benny :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: THANKS


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 06:32 AM~11604767
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE THE GREAT NEWS WITH MY CTLC BROTHERS AND SISTERS THAT YOUR BOY BENNY AND WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS BENNY...WAY 2 GO.. WOOHOOO.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11604767
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE THE GREAT NEWS WITH MY CTLC BROTHERS AND SISTERS THAT YOUR BOY BENNY AND WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie future council member


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11604767
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE THE GREAT NEWS WITH MY CTLC BROTHERS AND SISTERS THAT YOUR BOY BENNY AND YOUR WIFE HAVE A BUN IN THE OVEN...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   j/k homie, CONGRATS


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sm1l3y_del_sur (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 02:53 PM~11518770
> *wanted to come through and show Latin Rollerz some love and let everyone know about their carshow coming up if u havent heard about it already.  i know they arent a part of the council but they came and showed love at the mayborn show in Temple and they've always been cool wit me. plus they always got some fine ass women wit them
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT VATO. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sm1l3y_del_sur_@Sep 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11605661
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE AND  SUPPORT VATO. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: bout time you get on layitlow .. see all of yall at the show


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 10 2008, 12:13 AM~11564327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

see u guys at the show


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 11:02 AM~11625277
> * see u guys at the show
> *


x2


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

see all you there brothers and sisters pump up the volume


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Cruzin tha bass xcapes from tha window! :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

check out pics from our sencond show
http://www.princessphotoshop.com/


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

will see yall sunday!  my prays are with u and ur Family Tito.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 25 2008, 09:53 AM~11695075
> *will see yall sunday!   my prays are with u and ur Family Tito.
> *



appreciate that homie....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I JUST WANNA GIVE PROPS 2 EVERYONE WHO SHOWED IN WACO AND SHOWED SUPPORT 2 ONE OF OUR OWN....THATS THE WAY 2 GO OUT AND REPRESENT, CTLC HAD A GOOD SHOWING...WE ARE GETTING THINGS ACCOMPLISHED SLOWLY BUT SURELY... WHEN WE HAVE OUR MEETING IN OCTOBER, PLEASE HAVE SOME IDEAS READY, I REALLY WANNA HAVE A BIG GET TOGETHER FOR THE WHOLE COUNCIL SOON, AND MAYBE WE CAN DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS..REMEMBER GUYS, IT MIGHT BE TAKING US SOME TIME, BUT I CAN SEE THE BENEFITS ALREADY FROM THIS COUNCIL, WE HAVE UNITY NOW , WHERE THERE WAS NONE IN THE PAST....LETS CONTINUE 2 GROW IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, AND HOLD IT DOWN FOR CENTRAL TEXAS...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 26 2008, 09:28 AM~11705810
> *I JUST WANNA GIVE PROPS 2 EVERYONE WHO SHOWED IN WACO AND SHOWED SUPPORT 2 ONE OF OUR OWN....THATS THE WAY 2 GO OUT AND REPRESENT, CTLC HAD A GOOD SHOWING...WE ARE GETTING THINGS ACCOMPLISHED SLOWLY BUT SURELY... WHEN WE HAVE OUR MEETING IN OCTOBER, PLEASE HAVE SOME IDEAS READY, I REALLY WANNA HAVE A BIG GET TOGETHER FOR THE WHOLE COUNCIL SOON, AND MAYBE WE CAN DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS..REMEMBER GUYS, IT MIGHT BE TAKING US SOME TIME, BUT I CAN SEE THE BENEFITS ALREADY FROM THIS COUNCIL, WE HAVE UNITY NOW , WHERE THERE WAS NONE IN THE PAST....LETS CONTINUE 2 GROW IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, AND HOLD IT DOWN FOR CENTRAL TEXAS...
> *


ALREADY....CTLC.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 26 2008, 11:28 AM~11705810
> *I JUST WANNA GIVE PROPS 2 EVERYONE WHO SHOWED IN WACO AND SHOWED SUPPORT 2 ONE OF OUR OWN....THATS THE WAY 2 GO OUT AND REPRESENT, CTLC HAD A GOOD SHOWING...WE ARE GETTING THINGS ACCOMPLISHED SLOWLY BUT SURELY... WHEN WE HAVE OUR MEETING IN OCTOBER, PLEASE HAVE SOME IDEAS READY, I REALLY WANNA HAVE A BIG GET TOGETHER FOR THE WHOLE COUNCIL SOON, AND MAYBE WE CAN DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS..REMEMBER GUYS, IT MIGHT BE TAKING US SOME TIME, BUT I CAN SEE THE BENEFITS ALREADY FROM THIS COUNCIL, WE HAVE UNITY NOW , WHERE THERE WAS NONE IN THE PAST....LETS CONTINUE 2 GROW IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, AND HOLD IT DOWN FOR CENTRAL TEXAS...
> *



*hell yea and CTLC can hold it down at the Austin show this sunday cuz thats still our backyard  even if mr chavez doesnt bring his cut dawg :uh: *


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 26 2008, 02:40 PM~11708241
> *hell yea and CTLC can hold it down at the Austin show this sunday cuz thats still our backyard    even if mr chavez doesnt bring his cut dawg  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
CTLC!!!!!!!!


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

just wanted 2 say good luck 2 everyboby going 2 the show . sorry i couldn't make it :banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 26 2008, 09:28 AM~11705810
> *I JUST WANNA GIVE PROPS 2 EVERYONE WHO SHOWED IN WACO AND SHOWED SUPPORT 2 ONE OF OUR OWN....THATS THE WAY 2 GO OUT AND REPRESENT, CTLC HAD A GOOD SHOWING...WE ARE GETTING THINGS ACCOMPLISHED SLOWLY BUT SURELY... WHEN WE HAVE OUR MEETING IN OCTOBER, PLEASE HAVE SOME IDEAS READY, I REALLY WANNA HAVE A BIG GET TOGETHER FOR THE WHOLE COUNCIL SOON, AND MAYBE WE CAN DO SOMETHING SPECIAL FOR THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS..REMEMBER GUYS, IT MIGHT BE TAKING US SOME TIME, BUT I CAN SEE THE BENEFITS ALREADY FROM THIS COUNCIL, WE HAVE UNITY NOW , WHERE THERE WAS NONE IN THE PAST....LETS CONTINUE 2 GROW IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION, AND HOLD IT DOWN FOR CENTRAL TEXAS...
> *



WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN CTLC. YALL ARE DOING A GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. 

SAL MATA 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 26 2008, 01:40 PM~11708241
> *hell yea and CTLC can hold it down at the Austin show this sunday cuz thats still our backyard    even if mr chavez doesnt bring his cut dawg  :uh:
> *


oh no........... not this time miggy.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 29 2008, 05:31 AM~11725919
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks agian........


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11723862
> *WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN CTLC. YALL ARE DOING A GOOD JOB KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> 
> SAL MATA
> ...


ORALE HOMIE!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2008, 12:03 PM~11727473
> *oh  no...........  not  this  time  miggy..........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i knowwww i was proud of you when i seen u pull up.. and all yall came home wit awards :thumbsup: thats the way to hold it down... yezzirrrrrrrrrr iam still workin on my pics on my myspace so i be back in a min :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

miguel.........i mean miggy......that shit was funny.......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2008, 05:49 PM~11730956
> *miguel.........i  mean  miggy......that  shit  was  funny.......
> *


 Full Member
***
Posts: 255
Joined: Oct 2007
From: TEXAS.. dats where i stay
Car Club: PassionatE Rides


wow ur up to 255 posts and just Saturday you only had 90 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 03:25 AM~11736049
> *Full Member
> ***
> Posts: 255
> ...


post whore :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I barely read up on this, and its a real sad thing 2 see...Im willing 2 donate , and was wondering if the rest of the council would be willing 2 donate...If yall would, please let me know, and i will meet up with whoever during the week, and i wont be able 2 make it down to the show, but i will personally drive up there during the week 2 give the donation...Its for a good cause, so if you can, let me know...I hope i can get the CTLCs support on this one, i know its late notice, but for the kids, we should try and help out...So if any clubs wanna donate, let me know...

Raymond Lara
CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL

i can be reached at both my numbers.....here is the main one though,254-760-8323


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 01:25 AM~11736049
> *Full Member
> ***
> Posts: 255
> ...


are you stalking me..........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

yes tito you are right we need to stand up and try to help out if possible.. for the children.......... im with you lets help out.... members of tha ctlc please lets stand up......


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

just some heads up info for our 4th Annual Toys for Tots Carshow
We are have our toy drive this year on the 13th of December at the Wal-Mart parking lot on Franklin Ave in Waco,Tx with the U.S.Marines more info coming soon
any qustions just send a measage glad to answer
thanks
Ramon


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 01:09 PM~11739129
> *are  you  stalking  me..........
> *



*this bish* :uh: .. who was textin who this morning at 7:30 huh?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 03:04 PM~11740323
> *this bish  :uh:  .. who was textin who this morning at 7:30 huh?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 12:11 PM~11739148
> *yes  tito  you  are  right  we  need  to  stand  up  and  try to  help  out  if  possible..  for  the  children.......... im  with  you  lets  help  out....  members  of  tha  ctlc please  lets  stand  up......
> *



thanks lando, i know that this case isnt anywheres in central texas, but if it was your kid, you would appreciate any help that came your way...and 2 me, its about the future, if we can help out our fellow lowriders in a good cause, then why not help out...no matter what organization we are apart of, its the cause that is what really matters....So clubs of the CTLC, if you could donate something for the cause, please let me know...every little bit helps....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 30 2008, 10:19 AM~11737434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we gotcha cat! always down for a good cause


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2008, 12:11 PM~11739148
> *yes  tito  you  are  right  we  need  to  stand  up  and  try to  help  out  if  possible..  for  the  children.......... im  with  you  lets  help  out....  members  of  tha  ctlc please  lets  stand  up......
> *


x2


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats up CTLC


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

gonna talk to prez see what we gots in da bank if nothing we'll do a collection... count us in ....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

meeting is 2nd saturday of the month..which will be next weekend....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 2 2008, 11:46 PM~11766218
> *meeting is 2nd saturday of the month..which will be next weekend....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up brothers..how this going up in CT?? Hope to see everyone at The Los Mag. show in nov. Stay strong and proud CTLC..  

Goofy
Chairman of the HLC


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Alright CTLC here you go


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*B.Y.O.B.* :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 7 2008, 08:16 PM~11806512
> *Alright CTLC here you go
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 30 2008, 03:26 PM~11740566
> *thanks lando, i know that this case isnt anywheres in central texas, but if it was your kid, you would appreciate any help that came your way...and 2 me, its about the future, if we can help out our fellow lowriders in a good cause, then why not help out...no matter what organization we are apart of, its the cause that is what really matters....So clubs of the CTLC, if you could donate something for the cause, please let me know...every little bit helps....
> *


Wassup homies from the CTLC? Me and my club put this show on for Lexi. She could not make it to the show because she is still in the hospital. She is having another biopsy today and more tests run. Tito wrote me this week and let me know that you guys from central Texas were going to put some money together for Lexi, and that he would be up in Dallas at the DFW ULA Hoptoberfest. So I have also invited Lexi's parents to this event as well. I am going to set up a lil booth with a silent auction for some items we can get donated. Me, my club and Lexi's family thank you so much for your support. Hope to see some more of you there.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 9 2008, 06:49 AM~11820087
> *Wassup homies from the CTLC? Me and my club put this show on for Lexi. She could not make it to the show because she is still in the hospital. She is having another biopsy today and more tests run. Tito wrote me this week and let me know that you guys from central Texas were going to put some money together for Lexi, and that he would be up in Dallas at the DFW ULA Hoptoberfest. So I have also invited Lexi's parents to this event as well. I am going to set up a lil booth with a silent auction for some items we can get donated. Me, my club and Lexi's family thank you so much for your support. Hope to see some more of you there.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 7 2008, 09:16 PM~11806512
> *Alright CTLC here you go
> 
> 
> *


Hope everone can make it out


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

remember, meeting tomorrow at 6 in temple...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

carshow in Clifton, Tx on 18th October
Body: october 18th Clifton,Tx
8am-11am car show registration
8am-noon judging
2pm carshow awards
registration price-?
phone number-254-675-8337
www. ci. clifton. tx. us


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill have some burned cds at the meeting today :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

CTLC my bad for not making it out to the meeting Sat. I seriously did'nt know and did'nt even bother checking LIL this weekend to see if it was on Saturday... My apologieez for not going..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 13 2008, 07:26 AM~11847730
> *CTLC my bad for not making it out to the meeting Sat.  I seriously did'nt know and did'nt even bother checking LIL this weekend to see if it was on Saturday... My apologieez for not going..
> 
> 
> ...


and i had 2 girls in bikinis ready to pose on the impala


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIES. HOPE TO SEE YALL AT THE HOPTOBERFEST


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 01:20 PM~11849931
> *and i had 2 girls in bikinis ready to pose on the impala
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 12:20 PM~11849931
> *and i had 2 girls in bikinis ready to pose on the impala
> *


dont worry ben...it was miggy and betoo in speedos i heard... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 04:35 PM~11851352
> *dont  worry  ben...it  was  miggy  and  betoo  in  speedos  i  heard... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mrchavez Jelouse , his girl didnt let him go :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

For those who didnt go i took notes, i can fill ya in......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2008, 03:51 PM~11851484
> *For those who didnt go i took notes, i can fill ya in......
> *


  lets step up members of ctcl... dont forget bout lexi.... lets come together for a good cause for tha homies up north...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Estrella Car Club 4th Annual Toys for Tots carshow Dec. 13th We will have our toy drive this year at the Wal-Mart parking lot on Franklin Ave in Waco,Tx with the U.S.
Marines more info coming soon
any qustions just send a message glad to answer
thanks
Ramon


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

regulatorsssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 16 2008, 03:17 PM~11882780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???

<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 16 2008, 02:17 PM~11882780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Watcha!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

for those who didn't see the video.....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I would like to thank the clubs that was able 2 donate to the Lexi foundation...It was a real good cause.. The clubs that donated were Passionate Rides which donated $80, Latin Style donated $50, Estrella donated $30, and I personnally donated $40, which in all we raised $200... It was good repping the CTLC down there and showing them that we support good causes....

Raymond Lara
Central Texas Lowrider Council


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 09:36 AM~11917406
> *I would like to thank the clubs that was able 2 donate to the Lexi foundation...It was a real good cause.. The clubs that donated were Passionate Rides which donated $80, Latin Style donated $50, Estrella donated $30, and I personnally donated $40, which in all we raised $200... It was good repping the CTLC down there and showing them that we support good causes....
> 
> Raymond Lara
> ...


good job guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 20 2008, 11:42 AM~11918039
> *good  job  guys  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....Me, Lando, and Regal Ryda was out there reppin central texas....


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

my kids in my 53 








hopefully it will up by the toydrive


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 01:24 PM~11918386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....Me, Lando, and Regal Ryda was out there reppin central texas....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11917406
> *I would like to thank the clubs that was able 2 donate to the Lexi foundation...It was a real good cause.. The clubs that donated were Passionate Rides which donated $80, Latin Style donated $50, Estrella donated $30, and I personnally donated $40, which in all we raised $200... It was good repping the CTLC down there and showing them that we support good causes....
> 
> Raymond Lara
> ...


SUP TITO?? THANKS AGAIN TITO TO YOU AND THE CTLC FOR THE DONATION FOR LEXI. SHE WAS THERE FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES AND THEN HAD TO GO. SHE WAS GETTING NAUSCIOUS FROM ALL THE SMOKE FROM THE GRILLS. BUT SHE GOT TO RIDE THE TRAIN :cheesy: :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN FROM HER FAMILY AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. SEE YOU SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members. 

Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 21 2008, 09:18 AM~11927564
> *Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members.
> 
> Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:
> ...


 hope she gets better homie keep us posted


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11923230
> *SUP TITO?? THANKS AGAIN TITO TO YOU AND THE CTLC FOR THE DONATION FOR LEXI. SHE WAS THERE FOR ABOUT 30 MINUTES AND THEN HAD TO GO. SHE WAS GETTING NAUSCIOUS FROM ALL THE SMOKE FROM THE GRILLS. BUT SHE GOT TO RIDE THE TRAIN :cheesy:  :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN FROM HER FAMILY AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. SEE YOU SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Oct 21 2008, 01:04 PM~11929535
> *hope she gets better  homie keep us posted
> *


X2 I'LL KEEP HER IN MY PRAYERS.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 21 2008, 09:18 AM~11927564
> *Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members.
> 
> Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:
> ...



u sellin any raffle tickets or anything at the show sunday? let us know...  i wasnt able to make it up there last sunday but this sunday ill get to join everyone up there. there will be more gente from CTLC up there this weekend bro


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 21 2008, 08:18 AM~11927564
> *Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members.
> 
> Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:
> ...


TTT for Lexi , we' ll keep her in our prayers, its sad to see a child like this but tha lord works in misterious ways & will heel her, let this be a way of opening our eyes & do more for tha kids CTLC.


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

WHO IN THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 09:39 PM~11980302
> *WHO IN THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: who is this?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 26 2008, 11:54 PM~11980905
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: who is this?
> *



the milk man from suenos


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 26 2008, 10:39 PM~11980302
> *WHO IN THE 254 REPPIN DALLAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I AM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok, as talked about at the last meeting, we are having a car wash/ can food drive on November 15th at the Hooters in killeen....If someone can come up with a quick flyer, I would appreciate it, if not then ill work on it when i get back in town this weekend... The car wash is to raise money for the council 2 purchase our patches and maybe a banner....The can food drive is 2 donate for the holidays...Please contact me if you have any questions..

Raymond Lara
Central Texas Lowrider Council


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 1 2008, 09:11 AM~12032317
> *Ok, as talked about at the last meeting, we are having a car wash/ can food drive on November 15th at the Hooters in killeen....If someone can come up with a quick flyer, I would appreciate it, if not then ill work on it when i get back in town this weekend... The car wash is to raise money for the council 2 purchase our patches and maybe a banner....The can food drive is 2 donate for the holidays...Please contact me if you have any questions..
> 
> Raymond Lara
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 1 2008, 11:11 AM~12032317
> *Ok, as talked about at the last meeting, we are having a car wash/ can food drive on November 15th at the Hooters in killeen....If someone can come up with a quick flyer, I would appreciate it, if not then ill work on it when i get back in town this weekend... The car wash is to raise money for the council 2 purchase our patches and maybe a banner....The can food drive is 2 donate for the holidays...Please contact me if you have any questions..
> 
> Raymond Lara
> ...



Thanksgiving is almost here too :biggrin: i think iam gonna take a break on my diet and enjoy the holidays .. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up brothers


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't forget....it's coming up.... :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 20 2008, 11:24 AM~11918386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....Me, Lando, and Regal Ryda was out there reppin central texas....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ummm.....we missed that meeting  
what time to what time & do we need 2 bring "club cars"??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 09:41 PM~12052573
> *ummm.....we missed that meeting
> what time to what time & do we need 2 bring "club cars"??
> *


anyone??


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 10:41 PM~12052573
> *ummm.....we missed that meeting
> what time to what time & do we need 2 bring "club cars"??
> *


x2
ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 AM~12068718
> *x2
> ttt
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 3 2008, 09:41 PM~12052573
> *ummm.....we missed that meeting
> what time to what time & do we need 2 bring "club cars"??
> *



sorry guys that ive been mia...okay, we will be bringing some club cars out there if you want, not everybody, dont, wanna take up 2 much space, but some cars that can come out...Also, clubs bring can goods, then we can all help and wash cars... Im sayin that we start at around 9-10 and go til we decide that its time...Im sorry that i havent designed a flyer just yet, if some1 can come up with something real quick, thanks, if not ill try and get it done today...I have a different number now, so pm me if you need it....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats the date on that again? i got alot of cans of peas and carrots cuz Benny never wants to eat em at dinner time so i'll just donate them :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 5 2008, 01:22 PM~12071250
> *whats the date on that again? i got alot of cans of peas and carrots cuz Benny never wants to eat em at dinner time so i'll just donate them  :biggrin:
> *


ok i thought it was just me.... yea he never eats the carrots and peas too.... benny eat your veggies...lol


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

for the both of yall
















:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12075446
> *for the both of yall
> 
> 
> ...


lol .. so u ready for htown? i


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what it dew Central Texas brothers


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 3 2008, 07:11 PM~12050305
> *Don't forget....it's coming up.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THIS WEEKEND! COME ON DOWN AND PARTY WITH US! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 6 2008, 06:11 AM~12078371
> *what it dew Central Texas brothers
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

miggy on Saturday night !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 07:21 AM~12078558
> *miggy on Saturday night !!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 06:21 AM~12078558
> *miggy on Saturday night !!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I guess no car wash at Hooters huh


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2008, 04:13 PM~12114282
> *I guess no car wash at Hooters huh
> *


yea its this saturday...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 6 2008, 08:21 AM~12078558
> *miggy on Saturday night !!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it was a fun night...hope everybody had fun


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2008, 03:13 PM~12114282
> *I guess no car wash at Hooters huh
> *


why not? we'll be there[bout 6 of us].


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm there homie 
this weekend hooters @ 9a.m. if I"m not mistaken right ?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 11 2008, 08:17 AM~12122232
> *I'm there homie
> this weekend hooters @ 9a.m. if I"m not mistaken right ?
> *


damn thats early


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

OK MAYBE NOT 9 WHERE THE HELL DID I GET 9 AT THEN ? I DON'T KNOW WHAT TIME TO BE THERE ... :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

can we get all the info .... so we dont mess it all up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 11 2008, 02:08 PM~12124834
> *can  we  get  all the  info  .... so  we  dont  mess it  all  up
> *


x254 i know its still on for Saturday just dont know the time.. 

looks like ill be gettin the lincoln painted sooner then i thought.. it sure would be nice if they did the whole thing. gotta see wha the insurance people decide


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 5 2008, 12:45 PM~12070320
> *sorry guys that ive been mia...okay, on November 15th at the Hooters in killeen..</span>*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Miggy will be posting the flyer real soon 4 me....sorry it took me so long, been real busy...but they are in print and if you need any hit me up.. my new number for anyone that doesnt know is pm me...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

GONNA BE GREAT WEATHER FOR A CAR WASH NOT TOO HOT NOT TOO COLD HI 60'S :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 11 2008, 03:41 PM~12126724
> *Miggy will be posting the flyer real soon 4 me....sorry it took me so long, been real busy...but they are in print and if you need any hit me up.. my new number for anyone that doesnt know is ...
> *


0k, so i thought.... :biggrin: if i email the flyer, can some1 convert the flyer so it can be posted on lil...its made on microsoft works right now...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i'll try
[email protected]


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 12 2008, 12:48 PM~12134960
> *0k, so i thought.... :biggrin: if i email the flyer, can some1 convert the flyer so it can be posted on lil...its made on microsoft works right now...
> *


i downloaded the file u emailed me but when i try to open it, it wont let me. i even tried adobe reader and nada vato..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body thats coming to houston for los magnificos have an unmolested g body frame?
if so pm me


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2008, 12:30 PM~12135346
> *i downloaded the file u emailed me but when i try to open it, it wont let me.  i even tried adobe reader and nada vato..
> 
> 
> ...



thats cool..i know, i couldnt really get it either...and i didnt have a scanner with me 2 print and scan...sorry 4 the pics that are on there, didnt have many pics with me on that computer, and didnt wanna delay any more time...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

as far as tha supplies did any one get with anyone to find out who is gonna bring wat ...if not then we need a check list to have everything. i dont know can someone fill me in..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay, lets start up a list..me and benny talked a lil bout it....but lets start and see what we can all come up with...

first off i got a water hose, but if we can have another one, then thats cool just in case...

I got some car wash soap, but we might need some more, then we gonna need some kind of sponges, so let me know who gonna bring what....

we also might try and bring some sos pads, or some tire dressing, and windex...if anyone thinks of anything please post....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 12 2008, 06:28 PM~12137958
> *Okay, lets start up a list..me and benny talked a lil bout it....but lets start and see what we can all come up with...
> 
> first off i got a water hose, but if we can have another one, then thats cool just in case...
> ...


ill bring an 18pack :thumbsup:


ill stop by walmart friday night n see wha i can get.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

sponge, bucket, and 2 soap bottles... 
i'll bring 4 chamois (shamy) too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2008, 07:13 PM~12138919
> *sponge, bucket, and 2 soap bottles...
> i'll bring 4 chamois (shamy) too
> *


WE'LL BRING ALL KOP EQUIPMENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo alex how many bottles of soap do yall usually go thru when yall do a carwash...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2008, 07:55 PM~12140047
> *yo alex how many bottles of soap do yall usually go thru when yall do a carwash...
> *


i got sum buckets and sum water hose nozzles i think :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2008, 09:55 PM~12140047
> *yo alex how many bottles of soap do yall usually go thru when yall do a carwash...
> *


we use bout 2 gallons if I'm not mistaken but that's w/ Austin traffic


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 12 2008, 01:37 PM~12135421
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now is it going to be at Hooters or in a parking lot w/ Miggy wearing a thong???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2008, 09:51 PM~12140654
> *we use bout 2 gallons if I'm not mistaken but that's w/ Austin traffic
> *


*5 GOLDEN RINGS!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 11 2008, 03:41 PM~12126724
> *Miggy will be posting the flyer real soon 4 me....sorry it took me so long, been real busy...but they are in print and if you need any hit me up.. my new number for anyone that doesnt know is ...sorry, had 2 edit my number...if you need my number, pm me...lol...stalker issues that tim reminded me of made me not put it out there :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2008, 09:53 PM~12140686
> *
> now is it going to be at Hooters or in a parking lot w/ Miggy wearing a thong???
> *




:barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....okay...car wash rules...Miggy, or Rick cannot display any THONGS at the car wash...I know yall 2 always tryin 2 compete..... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2008, 10:21 PM~12141083
> *5 GOLDEN RINGS!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 12 2008, 11:49 PM~12141383
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey smart guy, i think ur # still showing :twak: & you kno you posted it so she could get it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 12 2008, 11:21 PM~12141083
> *5 GOLDEN RINGS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


haha we're in the christmas spirit already haha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 13 2008, 03:35 AM~12143179
> *hey smart guy, i think ur # still showing :twak: & you kno you posted it so she could get it
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: cuz i still see it too


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 12 2008, 10:53 PM~12140686
> *
> now is it going to be at Hooters or in a parking lot w/ Miggy wearing a thong???
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 13 2008, 02:35 AM~12143179
> *hey smart guy, i think ur # still showing :twak: & you kno you posted it so she could get it
> *



fixed :biggrin: ....and hell no.... :angry: ... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 13 2008, 07:53 AM~12143552
> *
> *


ey you got the stuff?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2008, 02:52 PM~12147814
> *ey you got the stuff?
> *


hey man we got tha stuff........ha ha ha ... so sat it is...we will see yall there..... and be ready to work.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 13 2008, 06:04 PM~12148466
> *hey  man  we  got tha  stuff........ha ha ha ...  so  sat  it  is...we  will  see  yall there..... and be  ready  to  work.......
> *


sure i got the money just not right here... i got it close by


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 12 2008, 11:57 PM~12141468
> *:barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....okay...car wash rules...Miggy, or Rick cannot display any THONGS at the car wash...I know yall 2 always tryin 2 compete..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT FOR THE *C.T.L.C.*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 13 2008, 10:28 PM~12150982
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



tell em bout that last carswash..  u memberrrrrrrrrr


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 11:43 AM~12155404
> *TTT FOR THE C.T.L.C.
> *


x2 whats up Alex? you going out there tomorrow?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 14 2008, 03:57 PM~12158363
> *x2 whats up Alex? you going out there tomorrow?
> *


yup, u going to have breakfast tacos right??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvAhDDqqHls :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 05:12 PM~12158489
> *yup, u going to have breakfast tacos right??
> *


iam up and on my way in a lil bit. wha kind u want cuz i think i am gonna stop on the way n get some.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 14 2008, 05:19 PM~12158533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

hope everything went well at the carwash canfood drive hated to have missed it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 16 2008, 02:00 AM~12169442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad day even though we had 80mph winds :biggrin: but the chicks inside that hooters were hot :cheesy: iam down to go back


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Sup homie's sorry i couldn't make it to the wash, i had to go t to Kuwait that day but im going to be back soon. I'll be checking in every so often! Oh yeah does any one know of a car trailer for sale???? at least 18', thanks E.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 17 2008, 03:44 PM~12181537
> *Sup homie's sorry i couldn't make it to the wash, i had to go t to Kuwait that day but im going to be back soon. I'll be checking in every so often! Oh yeah does any one know of a car trailer for sale???? at least 18', thanks E.
> *


be safe homie we will keep an eye out for a trailer 4 sale


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hows it going everybody, I just wanted 2 say, thanks 2 everybody that was able 2 participate in the car wash...I wanna thank Knights of Pleasure for coming down and lending a big hand, also Benny and Firme Tiempo for coming out and lending a big hand, 1st Class for coming out and lending a big hand, and Rollout for also lending a big hand, Mike from Boulevard Aces, Miggy, and for the others that was out there that made a big difference....We are a big family, and no matter what, our relationship seems 2 be growing, we are new 2 this family, but it seems like its going in a good direction...CTLC appreciates everything, and we was only out there a couple of hours working,lol, but we raised almost 200, which will help out and at least purchase our banner...I just wanna say it was a good showing, and we are here 2 better the future of Lowriders in Central Texas...

Raymond Lara
Central Texas Lowrider Council


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 12 2008, 10:57 PM~12141468
> *:barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....okay...car wash rules...Miggy, or Rick cannot display any THONGS at the car wash...I know yall 2 always tryin 2 compete..... :biggrin:
> *



damn ok what about a gstrings?


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 17 2008, 03:44 PM~12181537
> *Sup homie's sorry i couldn't make it to the wash, i had to go t to Kuwait that day but im going to be back soon. I'll be checking in every so often! Oh yeah does any one know of a car trailer for sale???? at least 18', thanks E.
> *


GOT A HOMIE THAT CAN MAKE U ONE CHEAPER THAN U CAN BUY ONE. HE MAKES THEM ALL THE TIME 4 PEOPLE
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.homiesradio.com/


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 17 2008, 10:28 PM~12187158
> *Hows it going everybody, I just wanted 2 say, thanks 2 everybody that was able 2 participate in the car wash...I wanna thank Knights of Pleasure for coming down and lending a big hand, also Benny and Firme Tiempo for coming out and lending a big hand, 1st Class for coming out and lending a big hand, and Rollout for also lending a big hand, Mike from Boulevard Aces, Miggy, and for the others that was out there that made a big difference....We are a big family, and no matter what, our relationship seems 2 be growing, we are new 2 this family, but it seems like its going in a good direction...CTLC appreciates everything, and we was only out there a couple of hours working,lol, but we raised almost 200, which will help out and at least purchase our banner...I just wanna say it was a good showing, and we are here 2 better the future of Lowriders in Central Texas...
> 
> Raymond Lara
> ...


  ..good job CTLC


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well the lincoln is nomore.. they totalled it :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

dang..... whats next..... shit no...fix it up... dont give up......


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Nov 18 2008, 08:06 AM~12187512
> *GOT A HOMIE THAT CAN MAKE U ONE CHEAPER THAN U CAN BUY ONE. HE MAKES THEM ALL THE TIME 4 PEOPLE
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit thats whats up where is he at homie?, PM me your number and a ballpark price , and i will hit you up when i return state side. T/m E


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Nov 18 2008, 08:06 AM~12187512
> *GOT A HOMIE THAT CAN MAKE U ONE CHEAPER THAN U CAN BUY ONE. HE MAKES THEM ALL THE TIME 4 PEOPLE
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Shit thats whats up! Where is he at homie?, PM me your number and a ballpark price , and i will hit you up when i return state side. T/m E


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 18 2008, 07:28 AM~12187158
> *Hows it going everybody, I just wanted 2 say, thanks 2 everybody that was able 2 participate in the car wash...I wanna thank Knights of Pleasure for coming down and lending a big hand, also Benny and Firme Tiempo for coming out and lending a big hand, 1st Class for coming out and lending a big hand, and Rollout for also lending a big hand, Mike from Boulevard Aces, Miggy, and for the others that was out there that made a big difference....We are a big family, and no matter what, our relationship seems 2 be growing, we are new 2 this family, but it seems like its going in a good direction...CTLC appreciates everything, and we was only out there a couple of hours working,lol, but we raised almost 200, which will help out and at least purchase our banner...I just wanna say it was a good showing, and we are here 2 better the future of Lowriders in Central Texas...
> 
> Raymond Lara
> ...


Hey Raymond, you got the our new one right? Please don't put the old one on the banner homie. here is the link to our myspace page you can copy it from there, Benny can you help a brother out?
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...66-030c6c441c4f


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 19 2008, 01:31 AM~12198145
> *Hey Raymond, you got the our new one right? Please don't put the old one on the banner homie. here is the link to our myspace page you can copy it from there, Benny can you help a brother out?
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...66-030c6c441c4f
> *


what u need ? you need me to drive your 60 somewhere... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

this is a posting for Erik not me you allready know what my plaque looks like... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 06:23 AM~12199128
> *this is a posting for Erik not me you allready know what my plaque looks like... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2008, 03:19 PM~12199119
> *what u need ?  you need me to drive your 60 somewhere...  :biggrin:
> *


Man you already know homie! what ever you need! Again Benny Thanks, I knew I could trust U. E


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 20 2008, 03:54 PM~12211932
> *Man you already know homie! what ever you need! Again Benny Thanks, I knew I could trust U. E
> *


what I need is the keys to your 60 and a full tank of gas with the title in hand.. :biggrin:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey any crusin comin up ???

cobra 
waco tx


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

got a ? for yall..

ok i talked to a laywer today and also my lean holder and they advise me that if the ins wants to total the car, i have the right to refuse that and they'll have to write me out a check to pay for the damages and ill continue to make payments on the car. only difference is ill have to apply for a salvage title. does anyone know if this is true or have ever heard of that??

that'll be nice if its true and i wont have to give up my car and still have it repaired. i can care less wha kind of title it has.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam not out the game just yet


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

What u CTLC!!!!! Dam Miggy what happened to your ride bro? I must have missed something? TTT.


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

When is the next meeting?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Nov 30 2008, 10:18 AM~12293546
> *When is the next meeting?
> *


good question!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 30 2008, 10:20 AM~12293703
> *good question!
> *


So with those questions, How was everybody's schedule after all, was everybody ok with the meeting on the 7th at the car show???


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ok ok you can :twak: me later but what show is on the 7th ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 20 2008, 05:59 PM~12213472
> *got a ? for yall..
> 
> ok i talked to a laywer today and also my lean holder and they advise me that if the ins wants to total the car, i have the right to refuse that and they'll have to write me out a check to pay for the damages and ill continue to make payments on the car. only difference is ill have to apply for a salvage title. does anyone know if this is true or have ever heard of that??
> ...



you will have to buy the car back and more than likely will not be given enough to repair and pay the car off. the bank will keep the check until you repair the car. more than likely they will put the money towards the note unless you know your banker well. it really depends on how much you owe on the car vs. how much it is worth. a salvaged title means the car is shit....you won't have a value for it, and will have a hard time getting full coverage again.....good luck homie...i just went through this.....hit me up if you need more info....

mike....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 1 2008, 08:00 AM~12300429
> *ok ok you can  :twak: me later but what show is on the 7th ?
> *



Latin Style is on the 7th, and Estrella is on the 13th...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2008, 10:04 AM~12301337
> *Latin Style is on the 7th, and Estrella is on the 13th...
> *


On the 7th? Damn Tito, that's this weekend. Thanks for letting me know.  :biggrin: You guys having a hop?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Dec 1 2008, 11:52 AM~12301696
> *On the 7th? Damn Tito, that's this weekend. Thanks for letting me know.    :biggrin: You guys having a hop?
> *



no problem.... :biggrin: 

I dont know if they are having a hop, :biggrin: ....Im sure they are, there is always a hop....ill see if i can find out 4 ya...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 1 2008, 11:56 AM~12302155
> *no problem.... :biggrin:
> 
> I dont know if they are having a hop, :biggrin: ....Im sure they are, there is always a hop....ill see if i can find out 4 ya...
> *


No topic started about the show. No phone call about the show. No post on car club topic about the show. Any flyers for the show????? Slacker :0 :biggrin: Yeah let me know what's up. I might make it out there.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Posts: 1,224
Joined: Jul 2005
From: Temple, TX
Car Club: WEGO TOUR

:biggrin: 

ill see bout getting a copy of the flyer and post it up 2day...u should roll down here though :biggrin: im gonna make it out there....


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

whatzup central texas lowriders.

if you are in waco division.

i will donate martial arts lessons for the toy drive.

we can donate 2 weeks or one month passes. have them printed on cards and have the belts or uniforms delivered at their house.

IM me and i'll get it started.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

whatZup Temple, Killeen and Austin.

looking to hook up with some guys installing hoppers systems.

i used to judge for lowrider magazine show and im gettng back into this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw

im the guy in the black shirt by stanleys hopper.

man its good to be back 

holla at me.

if your new to this i will help you with your car any way that i can.

if your old school get at me and lets talk about the old days and trade videos.

peace.

cobra


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

VHS OR BETA :biggrin: J/K


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

VHS not beta

im not that old but i do have some cool vids of lowriders being built and cruisin.

i do have one video of the joker being built way before the paint.

alot of crenshaw and stuff.

let me know 

im just looking to get back into this and help in any way in people building their cars.

i have a 63 that i am working on.

i'll help with juice if someone will help me with interior or paint.

i just want to work.


i own martial arts schools so i dont really need money that bad.

will do trade.

later


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

wat up cobra...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 1 2008, 04:38 PM~12303460
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRQvkAhfbw
> *


*damn thats old*


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2008, 04:55 PM~12315044
> *wat  up  cobra...
> *


whatzup.

who is this.

mr chavez.

doc???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 2 2008, 09:31 PM~12318216
> *whatzup.
> 
> who is this.
> ...



sup homie... this is Raymond/ Tito, whichever ..lol...Im the one with the fleetwood that came by your shop askin if you was interested in the waco show we had in june....well im sure ill see ya around...just sayin whats up...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 2 2008, 08:31 PM~12318216
> *whatzup.
> 
> who is this.
> ...


im lando from west with da candy green cuttlass...


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

whatsup man 

yeah ive been working on my trey.

in january im having the body taken of the frame to do it up.

in the meantime im just playing with the hydraulics.

get at me.




is anyone still working on their cars on the weekend or during the week.

or going out to the valley this weekend???

i will be setting up a day to watch videos and stuff soon. im setting up our projector and screen.



peace out.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 3 2008, 08:57 AM~12321963
> *im  lando  from west  with da  candy  green  cuttlass...
> *


and the pink interior


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hop it hop it


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 3 2008, 03:48 PM~12325586
> *and the pink interior
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

Whats up charles!!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Dec 3 2008, 06:11 PM~12326719
> *Whats up charles!!
> *


Wuz up Ray how the ride coming along


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone sellin batteries for a set up? let me know


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey peeps, waz up :wave:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey i will be gettng size 31 batteries for cruising or hopping soon.

i should get a pallet of 20 or so.

how many will you need.

cobra.
waco tx.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ha ha ..... well on to tha next project... cobra let me know when u start that frame off, that way we can do my duece too......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 4 2008, 06:27 PM~12338450
> *hey i will be gettng size 31 batteries for cruising or hopping soon.
> 
> i should get a pallet of 20 or so.
> ...


awww shit put me on for 3 for now ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 4 2008, 04:07 PM~12336648
> *anyone sellin batteries for a set up? let me know
> *


dont lie :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2008, 11:40 AM~12344982
> *dont lie :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah i have a close friend from west .

he and his dad did paint and body and he learned alot.

i teach karate to his son and he is helping me.

i dont know how to do the frame off.

so im doing alot of private lessons to work of part of the payment.

and then he is mixing paint to make a good color for me.

i going to build a part of our martial arts school to store stereos and pumps till i find a building. but i will be keeping small parts at my school if anyone needs something.

later


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 5 2008, 01:40 PM~12344982
> *dont lie :biggrin:
> *



shhhh i wanted to sound cool for a min there.. like mr chavez :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ha ha ha .........crazy fool................ go ahead n pull ur body of tha frame and wrap your frame too..... and paint your belly ...of your car.....


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey just asking 

does that shop OG customs do all that.

is that where everyones been getting their hydraulics and framework done.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 5 2008, 05:59 PM~12347581
> *hey just asking
> 
> does that shop OG customs do all that.
> ...


 :uh: no they come to me for that, a hopper i did for a club member framework and all interior and all stell there 

http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t85/kun...06-Untitled.flv


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

heck yeah.

thats a good hopper.

say that on one of the videos didnt know it was from waco.

heck yeah.

anybody gonna be on the valley tonight??

saturday.

all that is reds on the caddy???

need to get with you soon.

im ready to redo my 63. been lazy and no one knows this stuff to work with me.

but im ready 

get at me -- got some stuff to show you. videos and stuff.

hey i got this monster green dump that i need to break in.

what are yall doing today and sunday/?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i just ripped all the interior from my car.

i need you to price me interior.

head liner and seats.

i will order the doors and floor.

good to know somebodies gettin down on this stuff.

i dont feel like goin out of town.

i dont need a hand out - just a hand.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 6 2008, 03:10 PM~12353882
> *heck yeah.
> 
> thats a good hopper.
> ...


look not be mean or that but it took me along time to learn what i know now 
but we run ADEX all day Andy is a good guy :biggrin: 
that caddy was bitch to do but ill wrap your frame for $2,200


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Dec 6 2008, 03:14 PM~12353897
> *i just ripped all the interior from my car.
> 
> i need you to price me interior.
> ...


Well i don't do interior but O.G. customs does there good there. 
Ill i do is hydro work an installs


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 5 2008, 06:02 PM~12347156
> *ha ha ha .........crazy  fool................  go  ahead  n  pull  ur  body  of  tha  frame  and  wrap  your  frame too..... and  paint  your  belly  ...of  your  car.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 lol 

ey i heard u tradin in the cutlass for a honda civic cuz you said its a "gas saver" ..

i hope this is just a rumor though  

i guess we'll be seeing you race on the valley now

fuck its cold man 

well iam bout to go cook me some breafast

and then head to Belton

why am i typing like this? :cheesy: 

ok check you laterrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

whos caddy is that?, that mofo is getting up for one pump to the nose :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

I think he might just double it up next year mmmmmm we'll see


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 7 2008, 12:40 PM~12359788
> *whos caddy is that?, that mofo is getting up for one pump to the nose  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


You better tell them frame work is no bullshit!!!!
and Chops and me still got something to show :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:yes: and dont forget blood,sweat and busted up knuckles


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12362374
> *:yes:  and dont forget blood,sweat and busted up knuckles
> *


not de la hoya.. he wasnt throwin punches for shit last night. he lost and still got paidddddd though. must be nice to lose a fight and still get paid thousands 

yea i know iam a lil off subject but iam still mad that he lost though.. time to retire


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2008, 08:28 PM~12362806
> *not de la hoya.. he wasnt throwin punches for shit last night.  he lost and still got paidddddd though.  must be nice to lose a fight and still get paid thousands
> 
> yea i know iam a lil off subject but iam still mad that he lost though.. time to retire
> *


Man fuck him he is in it for the money


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12362806
> *not de la hoya.. he wasnt throwin punches for shit last night.  he lost and still got paidddddd though.  must be nice to lose a fight and still get paid thousands
> 
> yea i know iam a lil off subject but iam still mad that he lost though.. time to retire
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that fool gets paid MILLIONS just to get his ass kicked.... :uh: he looked like shit...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12362830
> *Man fuck him he is in it for the money
> *


i hearddd that 

x2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 8 2008, 08:09 AM~12366451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that fool gets paid MILLIONS just to get his ass kicked....  :uh:  he looked like shit...
> *



ok ok i thought it was millions but i didnt wanna exahurate oh however you spell it so i said thousands lol its still alot of bread though.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 8 2008, 06:09 AM~12366451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that fool gets paid MILLIONS just to get his ass kicked....  :uh:  he looked like shit...
> *


yep..........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 7 2008, 07:28 AM~12358802
> *:0  :0  :0  lol
> 
> ey i heard u tradin in the cutlass for a honda civic cuz you said its a "gas saver" ..
> ...


its a red ford escort with center gold daytons... it looks pretty good ...at least i'll roll in style and still look good ..tito got a pic of it ...tito can u post tha pic.. i wanna do crush velvet on tha insides .. put tha pic up ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2008, 06:07 PM~12370780
> *its  a  red  ford  escort  with  center  gold  daytons... it  looks  pretty  good  ...at  least  i'll  roll  in  style  and  still  look  good  ..tito  got  a  pic  of  it  ...tito  can  u  post  tha  pic..  i  wanna  do  crush  velvet  on  tha  insides ..  put  tha  pic  up ...
> *


ey whats wrong with a ford escort? even though i almost died in one lol i still dont see how the hell they got me out that car and that was like almost 3 yrs ago now i think ill stick to big bodies


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2008, 06:07 PM~12370780
> *its  a  red  ford  escort  with  center  gold  daytons... it  looks  pretty  good  ...at  least  i'll  roll  in  style  and  still  look  good  ..tito  got  a  pic  of  it  ...tito  can  u  post  tha  pic..  i  wanna  do  crush  velvet  on  tha  insides ..  put  tha  pic  up ...
> *


clean ride lando :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!*


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

This dam cold weather killed one of my batterys i slowed charged it for 48hrs on 2 amps and it reads 10.5v when i got home to check it :angry: this cold weather is no joke :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 10 2008, 02:37 AM~12386854
> *This dam cold weather killed one of my batterys i slowed charged it for 48hrs  on 2 amps and it reads 10.5v when i got home  to check it :angry: this cold weather is no joke  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


try hittin the starter that always works


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Its one of my batterys in the trunk


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 11 2008, 04:15 AM~12398060
> *Its one of my batterys in the trunk
> *


maybe a belt came loose


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

TTT , Im back MF'S!!! lol man sorry I missed the sat show. I got back late, and my sleep is all messed up it's like 4.55 in the moring, I got up like 30 min ago, on a sunday??? Fuck!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Dec 14 2008, 06:00 AM~12425582
> *TTT , Im back MF'S!!! lol man sorry I missed the sat show. I got back late, and my sleep is all messed up it's like 4.55 in the moring, I got up like 30 min ago, on a sunday??? Fuck!!!
> *


glad to see that ur back in Ktown bro.. if i dont get to talk to you before then, then I hope you and everyone else in 1st Class has a Merry Christmas.. i miss the summer already. cant do any cruisin in this cold ass weather.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up CTLC??? hope all is well with you and your families!!!!


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2008, 07:37 AM~12441597
> *glad to see that ur back in Ktown bro.. if i dont get to talk to you before then, then I hope you and everyone else in 1st Class has a Merry Christmas.. i miss the summer already.  cant do any cruisin in this cold ass weather.
> *


Thanks homie, yeah im freezin, as well last nite i fired up my ride, an just let it idle for like 20 min!, Just because i miss it so much! LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Dec 16 2008, 08:00 AM~12443455
> *Thanks homie, yeah im freezin, as well last nite i fired up my ride, an just let it idle for like 20 min!, Just because i miss it so much! LOL
> *


did you fall asleep in it? i feel asleep in mine saturday night lol for like 3 hours i was garn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 16 2008, 07:13 PM~12449109
> *did you fall asleep in it? i feel asleep in mine saturday night lol for like 3 hours i was garn
> *


& Sunday for bout 2 hours :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 19 2008, 01:56 AM~12472830
> *& Sunday for bout 2 hours :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and man i swear it only felt like 5 mins.. i looked at the time and i was like dayummm lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

holdin it down up in Waco Texas


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

which are the best must attend shows in Texas


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 04:42 PM~12484097
> *which are the best must attend shows in Texas
> *


the barbq cook offs :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 03:42 PM~12484097
> *which are the best must attend shows in Texas
> *



Any WEGO TOUR CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

what time is the video shoot i might bring out my ride


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 21 2008, 09:46 PM~12493895
> *what time is the video shoot i might bring out my ride
> 
> 
> ...


12 noon


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 21 2008, 10:46 PM~12493895
> *what time is the video shoot i might bring out my ride
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a badass ride you got homie...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2008, 06:59 AM~12473828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS CTLC


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

MERRY XMAS TO MY CTLC FAMILY!


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so who's all going to the barbq tonight? the strippers should be there round 11 so come early


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wat up CTLC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUTS UP MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS....
HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT..











*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

What up CTLC!! If any one is looking for some thing to do on the FIRST sunday of the YEAR!!!!! We will riding out in Temple at noon, and the homeboy johnny AKA (Slimm) is talking about a BBQ. evey one is welcom to roll! im guessing the BBQ if it goes down will be a pitch in deal. my number is 254 319 7102 for any one wanting to meet up!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jan 2 2009, 10:19 AM~12583243
> *What up CTLC!! If any one is looking for some thing to do on the FIRST sunday of the YEAR!!!!! We will riding out in Temple at noon, and the homeboy johnny AKA (Slimm) is talking about a BBQ. evey one is welcom to roll! im guessing the BBQ if it goes down will be a pitch in deal. my number is 254 319 7102 for any one wanting to meet up!!!!!!
> *


 :0 i mite just have to hit this up :thumbsup:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

it's a lil chilly out but what the hell, we still going to ride!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats up CTLC


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 4 2009, 10:30 AM~12600459
> *whats up CTLC
> *


whats up homie.. everything good out your way? i should be back out in bout 2 months hopefully


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 21 2008, 09:46 PM~12493895
> *what time is the video shoot i might bring out my ride
> 
> 
> ...



kustom's mary jane!!! wondered what happened to it......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2009, 02:44 AM~12650733
> *kustom's mary jane!!!  wondered what happened to it......
> *



Heard its in ATX


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 02:51 PM~12653463
> *Heard its in ATX
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: the new owner is tryin to sale it.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR, 2ND WEEKEND IN FEBRUARY....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

people callin and textin me sayin that the Trampia video shoot today is packed and bad ass.. wish i couldve went  i was like but man iam sittin on stocks and they said i should see some of the cars that showed up out there today lol.. but they doin the cruise all around ATX today


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 06:22 PM~12672140
> *good pinic.. my prayers go out to 2000towncar...
> car caught fire at pinic... burned to the ground...
> 
> ...


OK CTLC...I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO COULD HELP OUT WITH ANY DONATION....NO MATTER WHERE IT HAPPENED, WE ARE ALL RIDERS IN THIS LIFESTYLE, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FAMILY PLAYS A BIG PART OF THIS LIFESTYLE, AND FOR THIS FAMILIES BABY TO HAVE 3RD DEGREE BURN, ITS GOTTA BE HARD...JUST LET ME KNOW IF ANY1 WOULD BE INTERESTED IN DONATING, NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL GIVE A DONATION, BUT IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE 2 JUST GET WITH ME, I FEEL SORRY FOR THAT BABY, AND THE FAMILY....NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL KEEP THEM IN MY PRAYERS


RAYMOND LARA
CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12675083
> *OK CTLC...I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO COULD HELP OUT WITH ANY DONATION....NO MATTER WHERE IT HAPPENED, WE ARE ALL RIDERS IN THIS LIFESTYLE, AND WE ALL KNOW THAT FAMILY PLAYS A BIG PART OF THIS LIFESTYLE, AND FOR THIS FAMILIES BABY TO HAVE 3RD DEGREE BURN, ITS GOTTA BE HARD...JUST LET ME KNOW IF ANY1 WOULD BE INTERESTED IN DONATING, NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL GIVE A DONATION, BUT IF ANYONE ELSE WOULD LIKE 2 JUST GET WITH ME, I FEEL SORRY FOR THAT  BABY, AND THE FAMILY....NO MATTER WHAT, I WILL KEEP THEM IN MY PRAYERS
> RAYMOND LARA
> CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> *



Well said Tito. It's time to help out a fellow lowrider and his family. His car burned to the ground and it's his only transportation. His son is 3 and is being sent to another state for trauma treatment. We were there and it was a good feeling to see everyone pitching in and seeing HLC take charge of getting donations. I personally don't know the guy, but I feel for him and his family. DJ Latin is giving money and toys to his son, and giving homie a Regal. Conrad from Sun God Customs, whose son was ran over at a picnic 2 yrs ago, is donating a complete setup and installation!!!! NOW THAT IS LOWRIDING!!!! 

Every little bit helps, so please try and see what you can come up with. The family is possibly being sent to Cali for the lil boys treatment. No car, no work, no place to stay, different state, it adds up......'

Thanks Tito!!!!

Mike


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12675083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...2691&feedID=155


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 10 2009, 03:43 PM~12663085
> *FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR, 2ND WEEKEND IN FEBRUARY....
> *


valentines weekend! :0 catch ya at the next one cats


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## LaCompania BryanTx (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave: WHAT IT DO ?

LaCompania BryanTx


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaCompania BryanTx_@Jan 22 2009, 02:26 PM~12782429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just a ? .. whats the benefit for?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*what up mofokers*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2009, 04:19 AM~12826741
> *what up mofokers
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 31 2009, 04:16 PM~12868302
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :buttkick:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 2 2009, 01:24 AM~12879811
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :buttkick:
> *


   :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

HOW MANY AVITAR PICS YOU GONNA GO THRU LANDO ? DAMN YOU CHANGE YOUR PICS MORE THAN I CHANGE MY CHONES !!!! :barf:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 12:51 PM~12903695
> *    :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 4 2009, 01:50 PM~12905353
> *HOW MANY AVITAR PICS YOU GONNA GO THRU LANDO ?  DAMN YOU CHANGE YOUR PICS MORE THAN I CHANGE MY CHONES !!!! :barf:
> *


lol .... i dont even have a comp. at home ...gotta use tha one at work ... and to get a pic on here ....nombre ...... only got lucky cuz my girl know how to do this chit........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 05:39 PM~12906307
> *lol  ....  i  dont  even  have  a  comp.  at  home  ...gotta  use  tha  one  at  work ...  and  to  get  a pic on  here ....nombre ......  only  got  lucky  cuz  my  girl  know  how  to  do  this  chit........
> *


speakin of that.. wha u gettin me for valetines? *blushes*


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

I got a 1963 Belair and 1964 Belair for sale.. you cant take them both for 3000.OBO or make an offer for juse one if thats waht you like. Both cars are solid and great for a new project. of if your looking for parts but the car take what you need then sell the rest. need these cars gone soon have to make room at the house. PM me if interested or call me at 281 832 1415 ask for matthew. 

1963:









































































1964:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Since it is Vday, would yall like to have the meeting early, or if nobody minds, we can hold it on next sunday???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time. :biggrin: We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.  

Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 9 2009, 02:51 PM~12653463
> *Heard its in ATX
> *


its here in the atx area but since i moved from houston i havent really found were everybody cruises yet so it been just in the garage doing nothing. if there is a spot in austin let me know how to get there i wouldnt mind pull it out the weather is nice.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

so whats it going to be early saturday or next sunday ???  :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 9 2009, 08:00 AM~12949020
> *so whats it going to be early saturday or next sunday ???    :dunno:
> *



If its cool with everybody, can we do it on the 15th maybe around 3?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 10 2009, 02:08 AM~12959254
> *If its cool with everybody, can we do it on the 15th maybe around 3?
> *


iam down


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 9 2009, 09:00 AM~12949020
> *so whats it going to be early saturday or next sunday ???    :dunno:
> *


i almost forgot.. i burnt you that new ricky martin cd you wanted. ill have it for u at the meeting


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I HOPE SOME OF U GUYS CAN MAKE IT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2009, 06:41 AM~12970943
> *i almost forgot.. i burnt you that new ricky martin cd you wanted. ill have it for u at the meeting
> *


cool :0 

here are the songs you wanted to see the video to...





&


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 11 2009, 10:22 AM~12971551
> *cool  :0
> 
> here are the songs you wanted to see the video to...
> ...


 :uh: lol ok ok u got me :banghead:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ok ok enuff with the fun and games and enuff pokeing fun at miggy I'm sure he's sore from everyone pokeing him... :biggrin: :barf: 

where, why, how is the next meeting...

Sunday @3

who all is going ?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

yo Tito I don't think any1 is coming out....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Just to let yall know i will have pre sale tickets for the show so let me know while im there ! Thank you ! LUCIO !!!!! 

PRE-SALE TICKETS ARE LIMITED SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS NOW ! ! ! 


STRAIGHT EDGE 
3720 HEMPHILL ST.
FT WORTH TX 76110
(817)829-7994


AM& CUSTOMS
3409 S.GROVE
FT WORTH TX
(817)532-8013

THE BARBER SHOP
1264 MAGNOLIA ST
(817)336-7333

MACIAS AUTO SALES
2916 AZLE AVE.
(817)740-0033

ARTS TIRE MARKET 
2800 E BELKNAP ST
(817)834-1842

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35
(817)625-2110
********************************************************************
DALLAS PICK UP YOUR PRE-SALE TICKETS @

RHYTHM TRAX
416 S. HAMPTON @ 12TH ST.
DALLAS TX 75208
214 943-1355

NOTORIOUS CARTEL RECORDS
3035 N BUCKNER BLVD
(IN GASTON BAZAAR)
DALLAS TX 75228
214-677-7668









​


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Feb 13 2009, 09:31 AM~12992120
> *yo Tito I don't think any1 is coming out....
> *



they must want to suprise us, cause nobody answers our question... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

is it gonna be at Golden Corral? if so we can have it on Saturday cuz thats where Iam takin Benny for Valentines newayz :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 13 2009, 05:30 PM~12995682
> *they must want to suprise us, cause nobody answers our question... :biggrin:
> *


SUPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 15 2009, 12:44 PM~13008602
> *SUPRISE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Tito likes suprises


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT 4 dem central texas boyz


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hop it hop it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 08:19 AM~12971235
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Niga you know were going to be there....What's up Sal!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 22 2009, 04:20 PM~13077725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !​


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 01:33 PM~13138298
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

ITS GOING DOWN MARCH 29TH. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE..
WE WILL BE GIVING AWAY PLENTY OF ITEMS, FOR INFO HIT US UP AT 512-448-4500
WILD TOYZ CUSTOMS--AN OFFICIAL WEGO TOUR SPONSOR!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildthing 2000_@Mar 2 2009, 03:52 PM~13155140
> *
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN MARCH 29TH. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE..
> ...


  Welcome to the Tour Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 2 2009, 01:12 PM~13153212
> *:wave:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Mar 2 2009, 07:44 PM~13157300
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

T-Zd0Ag_nWg&eurl


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 4 2009, 11:54 PM~13185873
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 2 2009, 11:12 AM~13153212
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

when is the next meeting?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt for CTLC :biggrin: 

hope to see everyone at the wego show this coming sunday


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2009, 06:00 PM~13376777
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt...meeting soon..sorry ive not been around..been busy with lots of stuff....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

everywhere around the world.. they coming to America


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 23 2009, 01:07 PM~13668046
> *ttt...meeting soon..sorry ive not been around..been busy with lots of stuff....
> *


 :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2009, 11:13 AM~13677369
> *:twak:
> *


x2


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 23 2009, 03:07 PM~13668046
> *ttt...meeting soon..sorry ive not been around..been busy with lots of stuff....
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 23 2009, 01:07 PM~13668046
> *ttt...meeting soon..sorry ive not been around..been busy with lots of stuff....
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN....WANNA GO TO MEETING..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt  

iam ready for some golden corral :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

If anyone for the CTLC will be in houston come on out and get a car wash from Players Paradise of the HLC


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 23 2009, 02:07 PM~13668046
> *ttt...meeting soon..sorry ive not been around..been busy with lots of stuff....
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 2 2009, 08:22 AM~13763129
> *If anyone for the CTLC will be in houston come on out and get a car wash from Players Paradise of the HLC
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

WHO GOIN TO HIT UP SHOW TOMORROW N WACO


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@May 8 2009, 04:18 PM~13829475
> *WHO GOIN TO HIT UP SHOW TOMORROW N WACO
> *


iam gonna try to make it.. you hoping? if you are then hell yea iam going  iam gonna have to put the hop on youtube


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

the real latinstyle is from sa diego


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

mr capone san diego latinstyle


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Capone_LatinStyle+May 8 2009, 10:50 PM~13832359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the real capone is from chicago, so whats your point


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Capone_LatinStyle_@May 8 2009, 09:50 PM~13832359
> *the real latinstyle is from sa diego
> *



Do we really need to get in that discussion....If your from Latin Style then you know This has been discussed in the past with everyone... I am a founding member of the club down here, no longer part of it but they still my Family....Theres the LS from Cali, Down here in Central Texas, and Dallas...The Latin Style down here is registered through the Lowrider Registry.... I am cool with the Dallas Latin Style also...So really there isnt anything to discuss


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

SUENOS VAJOS THANKS EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW SAT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Congradulations to Benny and his wife with their newborn babygirl :thumbsup: i know iam a couple of weeks late but i hope you and your family are doing well bro


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a couple of videos from last night... next weekend is rally on the valley


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 19 2009, 06:00 PM~13938376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone going to this?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

LATIN STYLE SAN DIEGO


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2009, 08:15 PM~14154228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's an old picture. :biggrin:


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

i know al capone is from chicago but the mexican capone is from san diego an thats me :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Capone_LatinStyle_@Jun 10 2009, 11:23 PM~14156463
> *i know al capone is from chicago but the mexican capone is from san diego an thats me  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


capone the white rapper in cali
capone-e the *********** in cali
capone the black new york rapper

are you one of them, or your a different one :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2009, 05:44 AM~14158589
> *capone the white rapper in cali
> capone-e the *********** in cali
> capone the black new york rapper
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2009, 07:44 AM~14158589
> *capone the white rapper in cali
> capone-e the *********** in cali
> capone the black new york rapper
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so who's all going to the barbq? :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14156367
> *Damn that's an old picture. :biggrin:
> *


hell yea the lowrider mag is the december 2004 issue..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

quote=miggy254,Jun 12 2009, 04:35 PM~14174510]
hell yea the lowrider mag is the december 2004 issue..
[/quote]
i member them stoping by my old job to get food and gas..


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle (Mar 23, 2009)

there a chicano park in tx fuck you fools from tx wanna be like san diego, you fools got our club name now our park name :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Capone_LatinStyle_@Jun 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14301325
> *there a chicano park in tx fuck you fools from tx wanna be like san diego, you fools got our club name now our park name  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


guess what foo, we breathing the same air as you too, now shut tha fuck up & quit acting like you live in LA, everybody knows sandiego aint gangsta so put your guns away before you hurt yourself


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 25 2009, 10:16 PM~14302204
> *guess what foo, we breathing the same air as you too, now shut tha fuck up & quit acting like you live in LA, everybody knows sandiego aint gangsta so put your guns away before you hurt yourself
> *


i beg to differ :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 26 2009, 12:26 AM~14302328
> *i beg to differ  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i hope not on the part about sd not being gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 26 2009, 03:51 AM~14303689
> *:0  i hope not on the part about sd not being gangsta  :biggrin:
> *


regal ryda aka san diego mike hno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2009, 06:34 PM~14310441
> *regal ryda aka san diego mike  hno:
> *


 hno: :banghead: :banghead: :nicoderm: :rant: :barf: :tongue: :guns: :machinegun:  lol just kiding regalryda whats up homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 25 2009, 10:26 PM~14302328
> *i beg to differ  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

CTLC held it down yesterday in San Antonio and we all came back with a tan :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt 4 CTLC


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

iam looking for a good chrome spare rim 14X7 or 14X6.. if anyone has 1 please hit me up


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

who's showing at the Temple show later on in August??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14601115
> *
> 
> who's showing at the Temple show later on in August??
> *


COUNT ME IN


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:12 PM~14607151
> *COUNT  ME  IN
> *


wha wha da cutdawg gonna make its way down to T town? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 28 2009, 03:24 PM~14607241
> *wha wha da cutdawg gonna make its way down to T town?  :biggrin:
> *


OF COURSE FOR WEGO TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 28 2009, 04:40 PM~14607398
> *OF  COURSE  FOR  WEGO TTT
> *


awreadyyy Freddy .. see u there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 shows coming up in Central Texas

Waco Texas - Estrella CC 









Austin Texas - Knights Of Pleasure CC


















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.



Hope to see everyone at both events.. ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 29 2009, 12:16 PM~14919134
> *2 shows coming up in Central Texas
> 
> Waco Texas - Estrella CC
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yessirrrrrrrrr


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt

to everyone going on the cruise tomorrow.. have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 8 2009, 04:54 PM~14415094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA Event Click >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497117


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 12:53 PM~15039715
> *ttt
> *


what up mig.


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2009, 04:01 PM~15041316
> *what  up  mig.
> *


just waiting for the 12th so i can go grocery shopping.. wha bout u?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2009, 08:27 PM~15044959
> *just waiting for the 12th so i can go grocery shopping.. wha bout u?
> *


you gonna be at tha parade...o wat......


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Soooo whens the next meeting! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Sep 10 2009, 08:21 PM~15044880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wish i could make it. :angry:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2009, 03:07 PM~15053527
> *Soooo whens the next meeting! :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Sep 11 2009, 03:49 PM~15053343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 we need to start doin that again and get more people involved. you know iam down


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2009, 04:07 PM~15053527
> *Soooo whens the next meeting! :0  :biggrin:
> *



October 11th :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

We are having 38 classes with 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies in each class
We are also having 
*Best* 
Mural/Airbrush
Interior
Motor
Paint
Display
Hydraulic Setup
Airbag Setup
Stereo System
*Most Members Entered*
*Farthest Driven*
*Best of Show Trophies for*
Bike
Truck
Lowrider
Bomb
Hotrod/Custom
Best of Show Overall
We also Have 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies for the Hoppers
[/quote]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 11 2009, 07:39 PM~15055026
> *October 11th :0  :cheesy:*


:0 :angry: :biggrin:
that will be the 2nd meeting of the year! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

At the first CTLC meeting
























Thanks for the free food. Same place please! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 13 2009, 08:56 AM~15065453
> *At the first CTLC meeting
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

lets do this


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 14 2009, 03:57 PM~15078422
> *lets  do  this
> *


stoppppp ....... Hammer Time


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2009, 08:17 PM~15103396
> *stoppppp ....... Hammer Time
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 13 2009, 07:56 AM~15065453
> *At the first CTLC meeting
> 
> 
> ...


COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE.... BENNY.........


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hold up ese .... Were you in that pic... :biggrin: You'll see.... what you got 4-5 months to go.... enjoy your sleep ins now while you can... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 21 2009, 11:17 AM~15141379
> *hold up ese ....  Were you in that pic... :biggrin:  You'll see....  what you got 4-5 months to go....  enjoy your sleep ins now while you can...  :biggrin:
> *


hehehehehe.................dammit ok you got me there.... but  ...... :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 21 2009, 12:17 PM~15141379
> *hold up ese ....  Were you in that pic... :biggrin:  You'll see....  what you got 4-5 months to go....  enjoy your sleep ins now while you can...  :biggrin:
> *


if we knew u lived behind that carwash we wouldve stopped by..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, ATXSS :wave:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 21 2009, 04:51 PM~15143322
> *hehehehehe.................dammit  ok  you  got  me  there....  but  ...... :twak:
> *











back at cha homie :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 21 2009, 03:42 PM~15143843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 21 2009, 12:17 PM~15141379
> *hold up ese ....  Were you in that pic... :biggrin:  You'll see....  what you got 4-5 months to go....  enjoy your sleep ins now while you can...  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: don't remind me of all that :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

all worth it homies :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Q-Vo Bennyyyyyyy waz sappening


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

aqui no mas !!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to all the people headin to Waco this weekend for the Estrella carshow i was thinking today at work that it would be cool if all the Central Texas clubs and solo riders post up together and grill & chill together instead up everyone sittin in their own lil spots here and there.

if this sounds like a good idea let me know whats up. you know iam down. this past Sunday in San Antonio was really nice and i would love to do something like that again.. i dont have any room to put a grill in my car but ill be takin plenty of food and drinks and i got plenty of charcoal. shit i might even stop at walmart and buy a grill before i get to the show lol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

no show for us but that is cool for any show


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 22 2009, 05:02 PM~15155588
> *no show for us but that is cool for any show
> *


alreadyyyy


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 06:00 PM~15155567
> *to all the people headin to Waco this weekend for the Estrella carshow i was thinking today at work that it would be cool if all the Central Texas clubs and solo riders post up together and grill & chill together instead up everyone sittin in their own lil spots here and there.
> 
> if this sounds like a good idea let me know whats up.  you know iam down. this past Sunday in San Antonio was really nice and i would love to do something like that again.. i dont have any room to put a grill in my car but ill be takin plenty of food and drinks and i got plenty of charcoal. shit i might even stop at walmart and buy a grill before i get to the show lol
> *


 I am down for that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 22 2009, 05:39 PM~15155982
> *I am down for that  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


i wonder if Mrchavez and the rest of the Passionate Rides family is down with this.. barbq and beer... yea they down .. heres proof 

































and mrchavez had a lil too much to drink


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: 

hope to see everyone in Waco this Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 09:09 AM~15162350
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> hope to see everyone in Waco this Saturday  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15156259
> *i wonder if Mrchavez and the rest of the Passionate Rides family is down with this.. barbq and beer... yea they down .. heres proof
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwww shit that shit funny......... im down for the bbq ima get with tha others and see what we get going...... dammit. you got me ...ok i member that... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :twak: :thumbsup:  :buttkick: :around:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 23 2009, 12:02 PM~15163266
> *awwwwwwwwwwww  shit  that  shit  funny.........  im  down  for  the  bbq  ima  get  with  tha  others  and  see  what  we  get  going......  dammit. you  got  me  ...ok  i  member that... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:  :twak:  :thumbsup:    :buttkick:  :around:
> *


busted :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 12:58 PM~15164996
> *busted :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :tongue: :tongue: :around: it happends to tha best..........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 23 2009, 01:58 PM~15164996
> *busted :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you should see the pics of him, benny, and miklo at mardi gras 
:0 :0 :0 

but layitlow wont let me post thoses :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT for Central Texas


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 23 2009, 04:15 PM~15166711
> *you should see the pics of him, benny, and miklo at mardi gras
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 24 2009, 11:01 AM~15173778
> *:tongue:  :tongue:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2009, 06:03 AM~15182452
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP MIG... SOOOOOOO ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW..... IM READY TO CHILL OTU THA THA FELLOW HOMIES


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 25 2009, 10:59 AM~15184071
> *WHAT  UP  MIG...  SOOOOOOO  ITS  GOING  DOWN  TOMORROW.....  IM  READY  TO  CHILL  OTU  THA  THA  FELLOW  HOMIES
> *


hell jeaaaaaaaaaa .... u got 1st round?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey!! what did we miss at the meeting?

it was good to see every one out there,you don't know how long its been til you see that person again,beto ,ray(rollerz only ) vaho swenos and all my other c.t.l.c. brothers


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2009, 10:52 PM~15196369
> *hey!! what did we miss at the meeting?
> 
> it was good to see every one out there,you don't know how long its been til you see that person again,beto ,ray(rollerz only ) vaho swenos and all my other c.t.l.c. brothers
> *












WE STARTIN BACK UP FROM WERE WE LEFT OFF & NEXT MEETING IS IN ATX AFTER YA'S SHOW, ILL LET TITO XPLAIN THA REST :biggrin: 

YES ZIR IT WAS SOME GOOD CHILLIN....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

finally home... been a long azz day. had a flat at the end cuz i ran over some glass. thanks Beto for loaning me your spare. feels good to be home now


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.
there will be cash prize for the hop 
You can also contact me 832-790-8685 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres a couple of videos i recorded at the park after the show yesterday


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 26 2009, 10:52 PM~15196369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah we are makin a comeback... :biggrin: ...as talked about at the meeting, we have kinda gone mia this year, but as stated, i have been super busy, but like ive always asked for help, now we have all agreed that we are all gonna help out with the council to finally start putting the puzzle together.... we will be having another meeting at the Knight Of Pleasure car show... 

Even though we have been kinda on the backburner...as stated at the meeting, the council has helped out since it has been formed...We all have gotten to know each other a lot more, and we do show each other support... So now that that has gotten took care of, lets get out there and do some things :biggrin: ...time to really bring back the lowrider community.... Lets do this guys...I will see yall all at the next meeting and Car show.....

Also, we are gonna be needing a rep from each club, to start to put together a board....

if you have any ideas, you can post em up, and lets see if we can start making some changes....


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 27 2009, 05:30 PM~15200501
> *yeah we are makin a comeback... :biggrin: ...as talked about at the meeting, we have kinda gone mia this year, but as stated, i have been super busy, but like ive always asked for help, now we have all agreed that we are all gonna help out with the council to finally start putting the puzzle together.... we will be having another meeting at the Knight Of Pleasure car show...
> 
> Even though we have been kinda on the backburner...as stated at the meeting, the council has helped out since it has been formed...We all have gotten to know each other a lot more, and we do show each other support...  So now that that has gotten took care of, lets get out there and do some things :biggrin: ...time to really bring back the lowrider community.... Lets do this guys...I will see yall all at the next meeting and Car show.....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

does anyone have any information on the la compania show this weekend in bryan texas would greatly appreciated


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 27 2009, 08:19 PM~15203104
> *does anyone have any information on the la compania show this weekend in bryan texas would greatly appreciated
> *












Que-Onda Homie, here's the flyer for the event, it's a $5.00 reg. fee & free to the public, if you need additional info just hit me up @ (254)495-2440. Gracias homie & hope to see ya there :biggrin:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

Sup homies, it was good to see everyone out there at the show yesterday & the meeting afterwards. I just wanted to post some info to let you know about our Bryan chapters event coming up. It's been a while since Bryan has had any kind of car show happen, it's just a lil something they wanted to put together to entertain their community & show their appreciation. It's a $5.00 reg. fee & free to the public, it's not a BIG show with performers & all that, but there will be a D.J. they're going to have alot of games & prizes set up for kids & the show on the side plus free food & drinks & there will be trophies & it's also "People's Choice" none of La Compania's rides will be in the show, they'll just be posted up there at the park, so whoever wants to come out & show support it will be greatly appreciated & if you need any more info or directions hit me up at (254)495-2440, Much love & respect homies... :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I still got this if yall/we still need it. :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 08:01 AM~15205872
> *I still got this if yall/we still need it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


them look good


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 27 2009, 12:07 AM~15197241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 10:01 AM~15205872
> *I still got this if yall/we still need it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the 3rd one


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ill see everyone at the next meeting


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 28 2009, 03:53 PM~15210317
> *ill see everyone at the next meeting
> *


 :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Sep 28 2009, 01:20 AM~15204581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully we can all try and make it


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 28 2009, 09:01 AM~15205872
> *I still got this if yall/we still need it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 i finally got a designer thats not gonna bullshit...ill post pics real soon...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TIME TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i have 3 yrds of nice blue oshrich for sale if anybody is intrested...will be in bryan for a car show this sunday if anybody wants it delivered


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 11:21 AM~15218524
> *TIME TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up homies..


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 12:21 PM~15218524
> *TIME TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YES ZIR!!!!!!!!  



TTT FOR THA CTLC


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15233868
> *wut up homies..
> *


whats up bro.. u hittin up any shows soon? hopefully we'll see you at magnificos


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2009, 08:03 PM~15234164
> *whats up bro.. u hittin up any shows soon? hopefully we'll see you at magnificos
> *


X2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up eses??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2009, 06:43 PM~15243637
> *whats up eses??
> *


YALL DONT FORGET ABOUT THE MEEETING AFTER THE KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE SHOW..........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2009, 04:17 PM~15251318
> *YALL  DONT FORGET  ABOUT  HITTIN UP DA PINK MONKEY  AFTER  THE  KNIGHTS  OF  PLEASURE SHOW..........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 2 2009, 05:17 PM~15251318
> *YALL  DONT FORGET  ABOUT  THE  MEEETING  AFTER  THE  KNIGHTS  OF  PLEASURE SHOW..........
> *


yeaaah all the girls with bullet holes and cigarette burns :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)

This rain isn't gonna go away in time for tomorrow's show, it jumped 
from 60% to 100% for tomorrow we decided to CANCEL it until further notice, we will keep everyone posted on the new date, we will try to set it sometime when there is not much going on for everybody, but we would like to offer our thanks & appreciation to everyone who was planning to attend & show their support for this event, we hope once the date is set that you all will still be able to come out & chill.
Until then, we are looking forward to kickin it with you all at the Knights of Pleasure Show on the 18th, much love & like I said we;ll keep everybody posted on the new date for our event!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT 

damn rain


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey I'm looking for a good TH350 tranny for my ride, I got a 700r4 to trade or sale as well


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal ryda, miggy254


sup migg


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La Compania C.C._@Oct 3 2009, 08:47 PM~15259804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that .keep us posted


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15259983
> *Hey I'm looking for a good TH350 tranny for my ride, I got a 700r4 to trade or sale as well
> *


NO LUCK HERE........... :nono:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 3 2009, 08:10 PM~15259986
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: regal ryda, miggy254
> sup migg
> *


whats up bro.. i just got in from Austin had a meeting then i cruised downtown for a bit but the rain was fuckin it all up.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 4 2009, 05:23 PM~15265224
> *ttt
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 5 2009, 12:04 PM~15271396
> *:wave:
> *


there she is.,right on scheduled :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

lmao but she hasnt been responding to my text messages today :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2009, 05:47 PM~15274889
> *lmao but she hasnt been responding to my text messages today  :angry:
> *


 :nono: :nono: i told her no more freebies,to only answer the paying customers phone calls.bitch better have my money. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Oct 5 2009, 01:33 PM~15273586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :rant:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jersyzhou (Oct 7, 2009)

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

QUIT FOLLOWING ME..... :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, 73monte :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15292809
> *QUIT  FOLLOWING  ME..... :roflmao:
> *


I have to keep track of my hoes ,make sure you don't take no wooden pesos :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2009, 10:33 AM~15292850
> *I have to keep track of my hoes ,make sure you don't take no wooden pesos  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DID MIGGY GIVE YOU SUM.....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT FIRME TIEMPE HAVING SUMTHING IN KILLEEN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15292882
> *HAS  ANYONE  HEARD  ABOUT  FIRME TIEMPE  HAVING  SUMTHING  IN  KILLEEN
> *


they are having a bar b qu ,but they said don't tell you...
oct.24 ,at condor park at 12 noon :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 7 2009, 12:35 PM~15292860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DID  MIGGY  GIVE  YOU  SUM.....
> *


yeah,I bought a round rock donut for the waco show and repaid me in change,wooden pesos :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ, VIP PROMOTIONZ AND OFFICIAL SPONSOR AWARDS TO GO BRING YOU, HALLOWEEN BUMPS IN THE NIGHT COMMUNITY CAR/BIKE SHOW AND XMAS TOY DRIVE
Show Location at Awards to [email protected] 3160 Saturn rd Garland tx 75041
Proceeds and toys going toward helping family's and children for Xmas.
Calling all makes and models and all clubs, its time to shine and help the children.
Saturday Oct 24th Reg 1-5pm show 5-10pm
Spectators FREE, vehicles register only $10 and a toy.
Come enjoy our famous Haunted House, adult/child costume contest, pumpkin carving contest, 
best decorated Halloween vehicle, Games, food and DJ in the mix.
Bring the kids out to have fun in a safe place and let them show off them costumes and get candy.
Looking for great exposure for your business and help the children in the community, booths available.
If you want your club to get tagged as a sponsor and gain positive exposure, hit me up so you can email me your logo asap. [email protected] or [email protected] PASS the word THANX, Stay Blessed, Kowboy 214-957-7881 /B]



































*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Oct 7 2009, 01:13 PM~15293623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


damn that sounds like fun*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 08:40 PM~15297005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

that had to hurt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

PASSIONATE RIDES IS HAVING A TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW ON DECEMBER THE 12TH........FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2009, 01:26 PM~15319819
> *
> *


whats going on bro? ready for next weekend? its gettin here fast


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 10 2009, 06:18 PM~15320778
> *whats going on bro? ready for next weekend? its gettin here fast
> *


tell me about it,at tonights meeting everone was like...its next week already :0 ...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15322300
> *tell me about it,at tonights meeting everone was like...its next week already  :0 ...
> *


JUST GOT MY HOOD CLEARED TODAY SO IM READY! :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 10 2009, 11:57 PM~15322682
> *JUST GOT MY HOOD CLEARED TODAY SO IM READY! :cheesy:
> *


i got a sneek peek too .. looks niceeeee :thumbsup: i didnt even go back last night i fell asleep like at 9 i think .. i was tired


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 14 2008, 02:03 AM~10867828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAD TO BRING THIS UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 11:38 AM~15324220
> *HAD TO BRING THIS UP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 12:38 PM~15324220
> *HAD TO BRING THIS UP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats da story on this?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 12:48 PM~15324495
> *whats da story on this?
> *


it was a show in waco and i asked them girls if they could pose by my car it was 2 mexican 2 black and 1 white girl.. the white girl gonna jump up on my hood like that and lay on it... it popped so damn loud it was like everyone at the show stopped talking and turned around to see wha that noise was.. i thought she dented it but she didnt though.. you could hear everyone whisper "oh fuck" even she did


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15324522
> *it was a show in waco and i asked them girls if they could pose by my car it was 2 mexican 2 black and 1 white girl.. the white girl gonna jump up on my hood like that and lay on it... it popped so damn loud it was like everyone at the show stopped talking and turned around to see wha that noise was.. i thought she dented it but she didnt though.. you could hear everyone whisper "oh fuck" even she did
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 01:14 PM~15324600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think Beto told her to do that ..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: charles85, betoooo!
:wave:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 12:54 PM~15324522
> *it was a show in waco and i asked them girls if they could pose by my car it was 2 mexican 2 black and 1 white girl.. the white girl gonna jump up on my hood like that and lay on it... it popped so damn loud it was like everyone at the show stopped talking and turned around to see wha that noise was.. i thought she dented it but she didnt though.. you could hear everyone whisper "oh fuck" even she did
> *


YUP ,IT WAS NOT A GOOD SOUND :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 11 2009, 02:21 PM~15324857
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: charles85, betoooo!
> :wave:
> *


HOP IT, HOP IT!


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 11 2009, 03:21 PM~15324857
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: charles85, betoooo!
> :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2009, 01:43 PM~15324702
> *i think Beto told her to do that ..
> *


WELL U WERE TOO SCARED TO ASK THEM TO POSE ON YOUR CAR , U MEMBER? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 12:48 PM~15324495
> *whats da story on this?
> *


HERE S MY VERSION , SHE WANTED TO GO RIDIN WIT MIGGY BUT HE SAID NO SO SHE JUMPED ON HIS HOOD & SAID (DAMIT YOUR TAKIN ME LIKE IT OR NOT!)

THE END..... :biggrin:


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 03:27 PM~15324891
> *HERE S MY VERSION , SHE WANTED TO GO RIDIN WIT MIGGY BUT HE SAID NO SO SHE JUMPED ON HIS HOOD & SAID (DAMIT YOUR TAKIN ME LIKE IT OR NOT!)
> 
> THE END..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85slab_@Oct 11 2009, 02:29 PM~15324901
> *:roflmao:
> *


YOUR CAR IS NEXT :0


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 02:37 PM~15324937
> *YOUR CAR IS NEXT :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 02:27 PM~15324891
> *HERE S MY VERSION , SHE WANTED TO GO RIDIN WIT MIGGY BUT HE SAID NO SO SHE JUMPED ON HIS HOOD & SAID (DAMIT YOUR TAKIN ME LIKE IT OR NOT!)
> 
> THE END..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 11 2009, 02:39 PM~15324949
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


& THEN YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 03:27 PM~15324891
> *HERE S MY VERSION , SHE WANTED TO GO RIDIN WIT MIGGY BUT HE SAID NO SO SHE JUMPED ON HIS HOOD & SAID (DAMIT YOUR TAKIN ME LIKE IT OR NOT!)
> 
> THE END..... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: uummm i don't know about that,I never ever heard miggy refuse a girl a ride,....but I like your version better :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 02:45 PM~15325000
> *& THEN YOURS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 02:56 PM~15325087
> *:scrutinize: uummm i don't know about that,I never ever heard miggy refuse a girl a ride,....but I like your version better  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL THIS WAS BAk THEN WEN HE WAS SHY,........ :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 11 2009, 02:59 PM~15325105
> *:uh:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


DO U WANT HER TO GET ON YOUR HOOD BEFORE U GET IT PAINTED OR AFTER :dunno: :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 04:01 PM~15325118
> *WELL THIS WAS BAk THEN WEN HE WAS SHY,........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I understand now......it still funny


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 03:03 PM~15325136
> *DO U WANT HER TO GET ON YOUR HOOD BEFORE U GET IT PAINTED OR AFTER :dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Neither I would have told that hoe to get the 
fuck off But then again Miggy is shy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85slab (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 04:03 PM~15325136
> *DO U WANT HER TO GET ON YOUR HOOD BEFORE U GET IT PAINTED OR AFTER :dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WAT LANDO WOULD OF SAID OR DONE IF SHE WOULD HAVE DONE THAT TO HIS CUTT.....HMMMMMM... :dunno: ............BUT I GUESS WE LL HAVE TO WAIT TILL TOMORROW WEN HE GETS TO WORK TO ANSWER THIS :0 

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 11 2009, 04:44 PM~15325343
> *I CAN ONLY IMAGINE WAT LANDO WOULD OF SAID OR DONE IF SHE WOULD HAVE DONE THAT TO HIS CUTT.....HMMMMMM... :dunno: ............BUT I GUESS WE LL HAVE TO WAIT TILL TOMORROW WEN HE GETS TO WORK TO ANSWER THIS :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


x3....I don't like it big rick puts girls on the back deck on my ride at the shows ,but I never know till he puts the pics up online :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 04:54 PM~15325696
> *x3....I don't like it big rick puts girls on the back deck on my ride at the shows  ,but I never know till he puts the pics up online :angry:
> *


x4 i like girls in my car but not on my car .. its ok if then lean on it a lil but dont lay or stand on it :uh: and the girl has to be fine atleast .. not manface like mr rain :0 well yall like to call her mizz rain or somethin like that :dunno: 

lando thinks she's cute though


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not even lean on it ,cause they don't wipe they're sweating ass prints off and your like wtf is that on the car?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2009, 06:40 PM~15297005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

awww you crazy fools.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt for the homies


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin: 

me and Beto gonna try fallin out the back of the truck like that and see if we can get up and walk away like them 2 did


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

did tito go to vegas,he hasn't been on here for awhile


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 06:27 PM~15335090
> *did tito go to vegas,he hasn't been on here for awhile
> *


yea i think all of Wego staff went.. well besides mrchavez ... he's like Benny he has a lil hitler now too


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 07:28 PM~15335096
> *yea i think all of Wego staff went.. well besides mrchavez ... he's like Benny he has a lil hitler now too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: some guys have all the luck.I guess I am the lucky one :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 11 2009, 09:27 PM~15328215
> *not even lean on it ,cause they don't wipe they're sweating ass prints off  and your like wtf is that on the car?!?! :biggrin:
> *


  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 06:12 PM~15334963
> *:biggrin:
> 
> me and Beto gonna try fallin out the back of the truck like that and see if we can get up and walk away like them 2 did
> *


BET IF I HAVE A BEER IN MY HAND I WONT SPILL A DROP. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 12 2009, 06:28 PM~15335096
> *yea i think all of Wego staff went.. well besides mrchavez ... he's like Benny he has a lil hitler now too
> *


JUST STAY QUIET :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 11:44 PM~15337972
> *JUST STAY QUIET :biggrin:
> *


he will ,I haven't given him permission to say anything :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 12 2009, 10:43 PM~15337958
> *BET IF I HAVE A BEER IN MY HAND I WONT SPILL A DROP.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that would be alcohol abuse


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 12 2009, 05:12 PM~15334963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 12 2009, 11:56 PM~15338749
> *he will ,I haven't given him permission to say anything  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2009, 12:21 PM~15218524
> *TIME TO DO IT AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HYDRO NOT TOYS IN TRUNK :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Oct 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15345428
> *HYDRO NOT TOYS IN TRUNK :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 05:37 PM~15346011
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he's gonna get mad


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 09:18 PM~15348781
> *he's gonna get mad
> *


 :yes: HE GONA GET FLASH BACKS FROM RACEWAY.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 10:28 PM~15349621
> *:yes:  HE GONA GET FLASH BACKS FROM RACEWAY.....
> *


he's gonna get like mrchavez and not wanna talk to us on layitlow anymore..


wait he doesnt talk to us on here already


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 10:38 PM~15349755
> *he's gonna get like mrchavez and not wanna talk to us on layitlow anymore..
> wait he doesnt talk to us on here already
> *


SOMETHING IS UP  

BUT ANYWAYZ 

I B BIG BOI STUNNIN!

uffin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 04:51 PM~15345574
> *:biggrin:
> *


MIGGY B RIDIN BEHIND 5% TINT GETTIN MONEY

:nicoderm:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 10:41 PM~15349789
> *SOMETHING IS UP
> 
> BUT ANYWAYZ
> ...


i think Tito is gonna sleep for a couple of days after that trip.. i bet everyone came back tired as fuck from that show..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2009, 10:43 PM~15349827
> *MIGGY B RIDIN BEHIND 5% TINT GETTIN MONEY
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


so whats up wit them cds? u want em? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 10:45 PM~15349876
> *i think Tito is gonna sleep for a couple of days after that trip.. i bet everyone came back tired as fuck from that show..
> *


MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE CAN GO :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15349887
> *so whats up wit them cds? u want em?  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA, I ALSO WANT U TO MAKE ME A CD WIT SOME CERTAIN SONGS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 13 2009, 10:49 PM~15349923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have a program where i can download indvisual songs but send me the list and ill see wha i can do .. i can work on it and try to have it done by sunday..i mite go ahead n download a program where i can do that


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:|


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WHAT UP.. MAN I BEEN BUSY AS [email protected]#K REMODLING A HOUSE IM BOUT TO MOVE INTO HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND... MAN STRESSING ME OUT BUT I AINT FORGOT ABOUT YALL ...... JUST LET ME SETTLE DOWN AND I MIGHT JUST MIGHT GET THA NET AT THA HOUSE THEN YALL MIGHT GET TIRED OF ME..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 14 2009, 12:05 PM~15353372
> *WHAT  UP..  MAN I  BEEN BUSY  AS  [email protected]#K  REMODLING  A  HOUSE  IM  BOUT  TO  MOVE  INTO  HOPEFULLY  THIS  WEEKEND...  MAN  STRESSING  ME  OUT  BUT  I AINT  FORGOT  ABOUT  YALL  ......  JUST  LET  ME  SETTLE  DOWN  AND  I    MIGHT  JUST  MIGHT  GET  THA  NET  AT  THA  HOUSE  THEN  YALL  MIGHT  GET  TIRED  OF  ME..
> *


 :biggrin: we already are.......naw but you should :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 14 2009, 11:05 AM~15353372
> *WHAT  UP..  MAN I  BEEN BUSY  AS  [email protected]#K  REMODLING  A  HOUSE  IM  BOUT  TO  MOVE  INTO  HOPEFULLY  THIS  WEEKEND...  MAN  STRESSING  ME  OUT  BUT  I AINT  FORGOT  ABOUT  YALL  ......  JUST  LET  ME  SETTLE  DOWN  AND  I    MIGHT  JUST  MIGHT  GET  THA  NET  AT  THA  HOUSE  THEN  YALL  MIGHT  GET  TIRED  OF  ME..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 16 2009, 04:19 PM~15380255
> *Dez Nuts In My Mouth
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2009, 03:41 PM~15356246
> *Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.
> 
> 
> ...


ILL B THEIR


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

meeting later on today :biggrin: after the ahow! :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 17 2009, 11:04 PM~15390496
> *meeting later on today :biggrin:  after the ahow! :biggrin:
> *


how dare u call us that :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:|


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Just a formal invite to everyone out there








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2T7psRgAHQ...player_embedded


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I would like to thank the council on their support on our show we were glad to see ya come out and show (or drink,mrchavez)but you can count on us K.O.P. for support


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 08:21 AM~15399802
> *I would like to thank the council on their support on our show  we were glad to see ya come out and show (or drink,mrchavez)but you can count on us K.O.P. for support
> *


 :biggrin: TTT FOR THA KOP SHOW HAD A GREAT TIME....THANKS ALEX...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 19 2009, 11:57 AM~15400664
> *:biggrin: TTT  FOR  THA  KOP  SHOW  HAD  A  GREAT  TIME....THANKS  ALEX...
> *


you know that I take care of my hoes :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna (knightsgirl19) and I would like to thank everyone who purchased a dvd yesterday...Anna has been going to school for videography(sp) and has done a couple of weddings and events but wants to make movies for Texas lowriders by a lowrider(Girl)....once again thank you and there will be more to come...
If anybody wasnt able to get a copy yesterday and would like 1 the are $5 or $8 shipped...
Pm me or Knightsgirl19


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 AM~15399802
> *I would like to thank the council on their support on our show  we were glad to see ya come out and show (or drink,mrchavez)but you can count on us K.O.P. for support
> *


he made sure the ladies at the concession stand stayed busy all day.. i wish i could eat like that and still be skinny :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 19 2009, 07:45 PM~15405345
> *he made sure the ladies at the concession stand stayed busy all day.. i wish i could eat like that and still be skinny  :biggrin:
> *


whos skinny,not mrchorizo,he looked more pregnant than his girl :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 11:21 AM~15400868
> *you know that I take care of my hoes :biggrin:
> *


DAMIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> DAMIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/quote
> 
> I didn't have to use no powder on him sunday :biggrin: .....I got him trained :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> > DAMIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > [/quote
> >
> > I didn't have to use no powder on him sunday :biggrin: .....I got him trained :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15407546
> *whos skinny,not mrchorizo,he looked more pregnant than his girl :biggrin:
> *


well you know wha i mean lol .. he came by my work yesterday and didnt even order anything to eat.. and Tito got a triple meat triple cheese with bacon and large fries.. .. we even have a Subway in the resturant and he didnt want that either.. i guess he was still full from Sunday


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 08:38 AM~15410949
> *well you know wha i mean lol .. he came by my work yesterday and didnt even order anything to eat.. and Tito got a triple meat triple cheese with bacon and large fries.. .. we even have a Subway in the resturant and he didnt want that either.. i guess he was still full from Sunday
> *


hey miggy,posts them pics and videos :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

blahahhahahahahahahaha................... i had starved myself tha dayb efore to finish dat doughnut....... i had forgot bout tha miggy burgers .. i think he put extra sauce on titos big ass burger.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

extra sauce :barf: :barf:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

k just got home from work.. got 2 of 3 videos done and uploading the last one right now but heres part 1 and part 2 .. but i didnt get to record them when they finally got out, we was gettin our throphies


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

miggy vision...a...a...miggy vision..

toh pedo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15416838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they finally got that bitch out :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> > DAMIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> > [/quote
> >
> > I didn't have to use no powder on him sunday :biggrin: .....I got him trained :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

whats up beto. tell me something,did mrchorizo share that 12 pack with ya ,because he sounded like he drank it all :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 04:37 PM~15415072
> *k just got home from work.. got 2 of 3 videos done and uploading the last one right now but heres part 1 and part 2 .. but i didnt get to record them when they finally got out, we was gettin our throphies
> 
> 
> ...


wat channel is MIGGY VISION on directv? :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15418175
> *whats up beto. tell me something,did mrchorizo share that 12 pack with ya ,because he sounded like he drank it all  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: HE SAID HIS PIMP HAD BOUGHT IT ONLY FOR HIM....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 20 2009, 11:00 PM~15418246
> *:nosad: HE SAID HIS PIMP HAD BOUGHT IT ONLY FOR HIM....
> *


I guess saturday i will have to bring the powder with me :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 10:04 PM~15418297
> *I guess saturday i will have to bring the powder with me  :biggrin:
> *


lol ... i only got 1 but i was feelin like shit from the night before


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15418235
> *wat channel is MIGGY VISION on directv? :biggrin:
> *


pay per view wey but miggyvision will be on location in Killeen this Saturday :biggrin: hope to see yall out there Beto


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 10:04 PM~15418297
> *I guess saturday i will have to bring the powder with me  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE IF U SLAP EM HARD ENOUGH HE LL TAKE THE CUTTDAWG


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 10:09 PM~15418339
> *pay per view wey but miggyvision will be on location in Killeen this Saturday  :biggrin:  hope to see yall out there Beto
> *


ILL B OUTHEIR JUST NOT SURE IF ILL TAKE THE FLEET CUZ I WANT TO TAKE ALL MY 8 KIDS OUTHEIR hno:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 07:38 AM~15410949
> *well you know wha i mean lol .. he came by my work yesterday and didnt even order anything to eat.. and Tito got a triple meat triple cheese with bacon and large fries.. .. we even have a Subway in the resturant and he didnt want that either.. i guess he was still full from Sunday
> *


HMMMMMMM.....TRIPLE MEAT :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 11:06 PM~15418322
> *lol ... i only got 1 but i was feelin like shit from the night before
> *


I can imagine how you felt after eating that donut...my little girl came up to me daddy,miggy gave me his donut


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 20 2009, 10:10 PM~15418362
> *ILL B OUTHEIR JUST NOT SURE IF ILL TAKE THE FLEET CUZ I WANT TO TAKE ALL MY 8 KIDS OUTHEIR hno:
> *


thats coo and my car is in the shop "again" my heater core started going out on me Saturday night and Sunday it got worse.. just ask Tito.. coming back from Austin i drove home with a fogged up windsheild and its not cuz he was blowin me on i35 either.. man i couldnt see shit i even went over a curb gettin off Airport road onto i35 tito was like oh shit curb and bammm i was like fuck i didnt even see it .. 
i should have it back tomorrow though and not smelling like burnt antifreeze anymore


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 20 2009, 11:09 PM~15418340
> *MAYBE IF U SLAP EM HARD ENOUGH HE LL TAKE THE CUTTDAWG
> *


 I guess I will have to unroll IT and sllap him with it :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 10:15 PM~15418427
> *thats coo and my car is in the shop "again" my heater core started going out on me Saturday night and Sunday it got worse.. just ask Tito.. coming back from Austin i drove home with a fogged up windsheild and its not cuz he was blowin me on i35 either.. man i couldnt see shit i even went over a curb gettin off Airport road onto i35 tito was like oh shit curb and bammm i was like fuck i didnt even see it .. i should have it back tomorrow though and not smelling like burnt antifreeze anymore
> *


 :banghead: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 10:11 PM~15418379
> *I can imagine how you felt after eating that donut...my little girl came up to me  daddy,miggy gave me his donut
> *


aww yea .. i figured after she speared me while we were watching wrestling the other weekend i didnt want her to take me out again in front of everyone .. lando didnt wanna give his doughnut away though or them 6 chili cheese dogs he had after


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15418447
> *I guess I will have to unroll IT and sllap him with it :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: TOO MUCH INFO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 10:17 PM~15418466
> *aww yea .. i figured after she speared me while we were watching wrestling the other weekend i didnt want her to take me out again in front of everyone .. lando didnt wanna give his doughnut away though or them 8 chili cheese dogs he had after
> *


FIXD :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 20 2009, 11:17 PM~15418466
> *aww yea .. i figured after she speared me while we were watching wrestling the other weekend i didnt want her to take me out again in front of everyone .. lando didnt wanna give his doughnut away though or them 6 chili cheese dogs he had after
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....I know,he was putting that shit away,he wuz like starving marvin off of south park,


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought he was in a competition to prove he could eat more weenies than anyone else... I was like " dog who the hell are competeing against " :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

yall are sum crazy idiots....... yall lucky i been busy moving to tha house.....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2009, 12:45 PM~15422658
> *yall  are  sum  crazy  cool vatos .......  I'm  lucky  i  been  busy  moving  to  tha  house and eating weenies and taking orders.....
> *


fixed..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

thats not how it went


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> miggy vision...a...a...miggy vision..
> 
> 
> :angry:
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn that was alot of quotes 

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2009, 11:45 AM~15422658
> *yall  are  sum  crazy  idiots.......  yall  lucky  i  been  busy  moving  to  tha  house.....
> *


 :angry: SUCK IT MR STICK HOLDER......  

WHILE UR AT IT MOVE SOME INTERNET INTO THAT HOUSE ALSO.... :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 21 2009, 12:57 PM~15422782
> *thats  not  how  it  went
> *


it went like this.....ah ah ah let me have uh uh 5 sausages. ...oh you don't have sausages...ok ok then let me have 5 hot dogs with special sauce :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15429532
> *it went like this.....ah ah ah let me have uh uh 5 sausages.  ...oh you don't have sausages...ok ok then let me have 5 hot dogs with special sauce  :uh:
> *


haha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 22 2009, 08:13 AM~15432103
> *haha
> *


I still watch that video,hahaha....miggy vision...a...miggy vision :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

this is mrchavez .. what up migga we here on miggyvision :biggrin: .... man i cant here it on this comp. just gotta watch it......


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE SATURDAY WILL BE A GREAT DAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ?'S FEEL FREE TO ASK ME OR PM ME...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 22 2009, 01:44 PM~15435819
> *LOOKS LIKE SATURDAY WILL BE A GREAT DAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ?'S FEEL FREE TO ASK ME OR PM ME...
> *


can we drink beer there.......... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 04:22 PM~15436745
> *can we  drink  beer there.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:22 PM~15436745
> *can we  drink  beer there.......... :biggrin:
> *


beer :barf: i be taking my bottle of liquor...

...I got my liquor(lick her ) license :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15436833
> *beer  :barf:  i be taking my bottle of liquor...
> 
> ...I got my liquor(lick her ) license  :biggrin:
> *


who miggy?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

dammit miggy


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote]
post your plaques


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

que onda mr chavez :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:35 PM~15436841
> *who  miggy?
> *


I said her,female,girls....I don't eat at the same places that you do. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 04:40 PM~15436883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never again .. unless she's fine this time then fuck it .. unless you wanna lay out on my hood Saturday then maybe we can work something out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

quote=mrchavez,Oct 22 2009, 04:45 PM~15436941]










[/quote]
post your plaques

heyyy nice car


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 05:40 PM~15436883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo man did that white girl leave a big ass dent on ya hood cuz it sure looks like it frm here


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

can we drink out there ? 

what the popo dont know cant hurt... stirafoam cups fool.........


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15429532
> *it went like this.....ah ah ah let me have uh uh 5 sausages.  ...oh you don't have sausages...ok ok then let me have 5 hot dogs with special sauce  :uh:
> *


O SHIT NOW THATS THA BEST ONE YET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 22 2009, 02:44 PM~15435819
> *LOOKS LIKE SATURDAY WILL BE A GREAT DAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ?'S FEEL FREE TO ASK ME OR PM ME...
> *


MY QUESTION TO U IS , WERES THE VIDEO UR SUPPOSED TO MAKE?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 05:14 PM~15437239
> *I said her,female,girls....I don't eat at the same places that you do. :biggrin:
> *


WATZ SUP ALEX? WERE U COME UP WIT THESE COMEBACKS SO QUIK & FUNNY AS SHIT!?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 22 2009, 10:51 PM~15440126
> *WATZ SUP ALEX?  WERE U COME UP WIT THESE COMEBACKS SO QUIK & FUNNY AS SHIT!?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what it do betoooo ,oh you know how it is,you pick up stuff here and there,but most of all being a smart ass in school,work,home,and anywhere else I go :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 22 2009, 10:35 PM~15440735
> *what it do betoooo ,oh you know how it is,you pick up stuff here and there,but most of all being a smart ass in school,work,home,and anywhere else  I go :biggrin:
> *


ORALE, :thumbsup: 

DID U PIK UP MR CHAVEZ @ ONE OF THEM STOPS? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 22 2009, 11:56 PM~15440973
> *ORALE,  :thumbsup:
> 
> DID U PIK UP MR CHAVEZ @ ONE OF THEM STOPS? :biggrin:
> *


no, he came to me asking if I would pimp him out to men


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 22 2009, 10:48 PM~15440108
> *MY QUESTION TO U IS , WERES THE VIDEO UR SUPPOSED TO MAKE?
> *


good things come to those who wait....... You know how it is having a baby in the house....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

tomorrow should be a good day like today.. nice beautiful sunny weather and just a lil on the cool side but i love it.. no more sweating our asses off at the shows or get togethers.. perfect October weather.. got my car back yesterday.. $319 was the price on the alternator and labor.. not sure bout the heater core yet but i should find out today after work .... so ill see you guys tomorrow..


Beto wha time you leaving Waco? maybe we can all meet up in Temple or something


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 10:11 AM~15444068
> *tomorrow should be a good day like today.. nice beautiful sunny weather and just a lil on the cool side but i love it.. no more sweating our asses off at the shows or get togethers.. perfect October weather.. got my car back yesterday.. $319 was the price on the alternator and labor.. not sure bout the heater core yet but i should find out today after work .... so ill see you guys tomorrow..
> Beto wha time you leaving Waco? maybe we can all meet up in Temple or something
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool beans


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 22 2009, 08:51 PM~15440126
> *WATZ SUP ALEX?  WERE U COME UP WIT THESE COMEBACKS SO QUIK & FUNNY AS SHIT!?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey alex how do you do that..''quote betoooooo''


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WELL GETTING THA COOLER READY..............


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2009, 04:17 PM~15447978
> *WELL  GETTING  THA  COOLER  READY..............
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

they gonna take you to jail old man.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:|


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 23 2009, 05:56 PM~15448828
> *anyone know how to get ahold of tito_ls? his phn doesnt work whenever I call him
> *


DONT WORRY ,HE DNT ANSWER ME EITHER :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 23 2009, 04:16 PM~15447970
> *hey  alex  how do  you  do  that..''quote betoooooo''
> *


KEEP MY NAME OUT YO MOUTH FOO! 
&
HAVE A HOTDOG INSTEAD :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2009, 10:11 AM~15444068
> *tomorrow should be a good day like today.. nice beautiful sunny weather and just a lil on the cool side but i love it.. no more sweating our asses off at the shows or get togethers.. perfect October weather.. got my car back yesterday.. $319 was the price on the alternator and labor.. not sure bout the heater core yet but i should find out today after work .... so ill see you guys tomorrow..
> Beto wha time you leaving Waco? maybe we can all meet up in Temple or something
> *


yeah buddy,were gonna bar b que tomorrow, and every body's putting their meat on lando's grill :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Oct 23 2009, 05:56 PM~15448828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me neither..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:|


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 24 2009, 12:47 AM~15452197
> *no i changed it, but he knows where i live, tell him to come see me
> *


got cha


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 23 2009, 11:46 PM~15451769
> *yeah buddy,were gonna bar b que tomorrow, and every body's putting their meat on lando's grill  :biggrin:
> *


WATS SUP HOMIES, I JUST GOT BAK FROM KILLEEN & LET ME TELL YA THAT MY KIDS & I HAD A GREAT TIME OUTHEIR, THNX TO FIRME TIEMPO FOR HAVING US & PLANIN A GREAT COOKOUT :thumbsup: 

ALEX THNX FOR THA PARROT BAY EVEN THO LANDA DRANK MOST OF IT :uh: 

PICS COMIN UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 24 2009, 08:34 PM~15456494
> *WATS SUP HOMIES, I JUST GOT BAK FROM KILLEEN & LET ME TELL YA THAT MY KIDS & I HAD A GREAT TIME OUTHEIR, THNX TO FIRME TIEMPO FOR HAVING US & PLANIN A GREAT COOKOUT :thumbsup:
> 
> ALEX THNX FOR THA PARROT BAY EVEN THO LANDA DRANK MOST OF IT :uh:
> ...


same here,we had a great time,my kids fell asleep on the way home :biggrin: thank you Benny and Firme Tiempo for the invite,we had some great food and good laughs. 


we should do it again soon before it freezes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Oct 24 2009, 07:34 PM~15456494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. 

ill post my pics tomorrow.. iam fighting just to keep my eyes open right now.. iam bout to knock out


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

i don't know whats funnier, messing with lando or hearing a bunch of dudes chuckle like a bunch of chickens....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

254 posted up wit the King of ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 25 2009, 05:18 PM~15461923
> *i don't know whats funnier, messing with lando or hearing a bunch of dudes chuckle like a bunch of chickens....
> 
> *


I think messing with lando :biggrin: and hearing the chickens


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 25 2009, 03:18 PM~15461923
> *i don't know whats funnier, messing with lando or hearing a bunch of dudes chuckle like a bunch of chickens....
> 
> *


I HEARD DIS IS WHEN LANDO WAS IN THA PORTA POTTY :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Oct 25 2009, 10:11 PM~15464755
> *I HEARD DIS IS WHEN LANDO WAS IN THA PORTA POTTY :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREDOGG_@Oct 25 2009, 11:11 PM~15464755
> *I HEARD DIS IS WHEN LANDO WAS IN THA PORTA POTTY :roflmao:
> *


sure was,and those are my kids doing the pushing :biggrin:


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 22 2009, 03:43 PM~15436926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 09:59 PM~15464608
> *254 posted up wit the King of ATX
> 
> 
> ...












FIXD :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:05 PM~15464684
> *I think messing with lando :biggrin:  and hearing the chickens
> *












WE KNW HE WANTED IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

BENNY WAS TOUCHIN LANDO AZZ :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:28 PM~15465014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THEN HE STARDED DOING THA ROBOT ,(my damn comp wouldnt let me rotate tha pic :uh: )


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 09:28 PM~15465014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

ROLLIN ON I35 TO K-TOWN


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:35 PM~15465114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man,we should of stayed :angry: how long were ya out there?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

HOP IT ,HOP IT

IT GOT UP 5 FEET BUT THE CAMERA COUGHT IT GOING DOWN  
:roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:38 PM~15465164
> *man,we should of stayed  :angry: how long were ya out there?
> *


WE LEFT BOUT 6, LANDO WAS GAWN POP LOKIN :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:43 PM~15465234
> *WE LEFT BOUT 6, LANDO WAS GAWN POP LOKIN :biggrin:
> *


yeah that parrot bay will do that to you :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 10:45 PM~15465254
> *yeah that parrot bay will do that to you  :biggrin:
> *


SO THATS WAT IT WAS :cheesy: 

SOME GOOD CHIT THEN :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 25 2009, 11:32 PM~15465075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


guess which one is lando 

here is a hint: he likes the color green


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

*hey this is mrchavez and iam on Miggy's computer. iam just here drinkin sum buerr ice cold buerr idota *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 26 2009, 12:29 AM~15465682
> *hey this is mrchavez and iam on Miggy's computer. iam just here drinkin sum buerr ice cold buerr idota
> *


nice try miggy, but that sounds way too intelligent for mrchorizo :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 12:03 AM~15465993
> *nice try miggy, but that sounds way too intelligent for mrchorizo :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 25 2009, 11:29 PM~15465682
> *hey this is mrchavez and iam on Miggy's computer. iam just here drinkin sum buerr ice cold buerr idota
> *


GOOD ONE :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:33 AM~15466206
> *
> *


COMPA! :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 01:42 AM~15466254
> *COMPA! :wave:
> *


took you 10 minutes to write that, i thought you were writing a damn book :twak:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:43 AM~15466257
> *took you 10 minutes to write that, i thought you were writing a damn book  :twak:
> *


THIS DAMN RAIN FUKIN MY WIRELESS INTERNET UP :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 25 2009, 11:17 PM~15465562
> *guess which one is lando
> 
> here is a hint: he likes the color green
> ...


 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 01:45 AM~15466260
> *THIS DAMN RAIN FUKIN MY WIRELESS INTERNET UP :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'ma shoot you my number, just dont send me any more pics of your colita :ugh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 26 2009, 12:50 AM~15466273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'ma shoot you my number, just dont send me any more pics of your NEGRITA  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 01:52 AM~15466282
> *:0
> *


i thought me & the negrita were kool but he dont ever answer or return messages, shit i feel like i got dumped


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 26 2009, 01:00 AM~15466310
> *i thought me & the negrita were kool but he dont ever answer or return messages, shit i feel like i got dumped
> *


ITS ALL MIGGY S FAULT, HE TOOK HER AWAY FRM US,THEY BEEN SPENDIN QUALITY TIME TOGETHER ALOT LATELY :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 02:14 AM~15466365
> *ITS ALL MIGGY S FAULT, HE TOOK HER AWAY FRM US,THEY BEEN SPENDIN QUALITY TIME TOGETHER ALOT LATELY :angry:
> *


well i'm not gaining any more weight 




































no offense miggy


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 26 2009, 05:37 AM~15467063
> *:biggrin:
> *


What are doing up


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up yall I really appreciate and thank those who came out to chill with us for the bbq sorry it kicked off a lil late but in the end it was a great turn out... We'll have to do it again... Video and pics in the works I'll post it up when I get it all put together..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Oct 26 2009, 06:38 AM~15467072
> *What are doing up
> *


he is getting ready to go to work, its the only time he can get out :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 08:09 AM~15467692
> *he is getting ready to go to work, its the only time he can get out  :biggrin:
> *


I got rain out fairfiled :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 26 2009, 01:17 AM~15466381
> *well i'm not gaining any more weight
> no offense miggy
> *


more cushin for the pushin  

:roflmao:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

just some pics from the picnic obviously i'm not a photographer... :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 26 2009, 11:53 AM~15469446
> *just some pics from the picnic obviously i'm not a photographer...  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

dang benny, that last picture,that's one ugly mother :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 12:05 PM~15469992
> *dang benny, that last picture,that's one ugly mother  :biggrin:
> *


YALL DONT WORRY IM WORKING ON GETTING THA NET.... AND DO TRUST ME I GOT ALOT OF GOOD GOOD PICS......THAT GONNA TRIP YALL OUT........... ITS TIME TO PAYBACK EVERYONE I OWE.......... BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 26 2009, 04:22 PM~15471910
> *YALL  DONT  WORRY  IM  WORKING  ON  GETTING  THA  NET....  AND  DO  TRUST  ME  I  GOT  ALOT  OF  GOOD  GOOD  PICS......THAT GONNA  TRIP  YALL  OUT........... ITS  TIME  TO  PAYBACK  EVERYONE I  OWE..........  BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 26 2009, 05:22 PM~15471910
> *YALL  DONT  WORRY  IM  WORKING  ON  GETTING  THA  NET....  AND  DO  TRUST  ME  I  GOT  ALOT  OF  GOOD  GOOD  PICS......THAT GONNA  TRIP  YALL  OUT........... ITS  TIME  TO  PAYBACK  EVERYONE I  OWE..........  BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


i need to introduced you to my friend shata.....as in shut the [email protected] up :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 26 2009, 04:22 PM~15471910
> *BULLSHIT!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 26 2009, 05:59 PM~15472382
> *COUGH COUGH, BULLSHIT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 26 2009, 05:02 PM~15472408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE S BEEN SAYN THAT FOR OVER A YEAR..... :uh:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

post up some toy drive info ...... PASSIONATE RIDES


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THATS RIGHT HOMIES, ITS GONA GO DOWN DEC 5TH.

@ SACRED HEART CHURCH P-LOT, IN FRONT OF THE UNIV. HIGH SCHOOL

FIRST STREET TO THE RIGHT AS SOON AS YOU GET OFF I-35 ONTO VALLEYMILLS

THEIR WILL B FOOD VENDERS SELLIN SOME DELICIOUS GREASY FOODS :biggrin: 

AIRBRUSHER ON SITE TO MAKE THAT SWEATER OR TOBOGON PIMPED OUT

DJ PLAYIN THEM JAMS FOR THOSE WHO LIKE TO LEAN & ROC WITH IT...

13 CATEGORIES SO FAR & MAY BE ADDING MORE...

ALL TOYS WILL GO TO FAMILIES CHOSEN BY THE CHURCH

SO COME OUT , GET YOUR GRUB ON, SEE SOME CLEAN RIDES , CHILL WITH THA HOMIES & BEST OF ALL SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 27 2009, 10:28 PM~15487236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for the Homies


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 30 2009, 04:29 PM~15516419
> *:biggrin:
> *


be safe on your way up to Mesquite and ill see ya up there on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: TTT CTLC HOMIES!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots Car Show -Sunday Dec. 13th Austin, TX* -CLICK


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

ok I'm going to start working on a calender so I have a couple of events i'm adding..

magnif show - houston like no one knows about it
bbq benefit - this weekend in Austin
Rollerz only toy drive - dec 13
passionate rides show and toy drive - dec 5

am I missing anything for this month and next ?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15614458
> *ok I'm going to start working on a calender so I have a couple of events i'm adding..
> 
> magnif show - houston  like no one knows about it
> ...


fixed


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

these calenders are *MAS PUTO*
:uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 12:40 PM~15620768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

GOOD JOB BENNY


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey Benny,Mona said you better put her birthday down in january......or else :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 10 2009, 05:06 PM~15623859
> *BLOW  JOB  BENNY
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 12:41 PM~15620782
> *these calenders are MAS PUTO
> :uh:
> *


JUST A LIL :0 J/K..... WATZ SUP BENNY :buttkick:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 10 2009, 09:42 PM~15627604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596007
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS 4 TOTS CAR SHOW
> 
> Date: Sunday December 13th
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 AM~15642907
> *
> *


T R A M P I AAAAA


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 10 2009, 01:41 PM~15620782
> *these calenders are MAS PUTO
> :uh:
> *


u made it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

WHEN IS THE NEXT MEETING


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 01:13 PM~15703097
> *WHEN  IS  THE  NEXT  MEETING
> *


At ur new house! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 18 2009, 11:23 AM~15703194
> *At ur new house! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 18 2009, 12:13 PM~15703097
> *WHEN  IS  THE  NEXT  MEETING
> *



how does after the passionate rides car show sound?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 18 2009, 03:37 PM~15704926
> *how does after the passionate rides car show sound?
> *


there or at rosa's


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

if its at rosa's alex can treat everyone to a fajita dinner... right alex..?? :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 18 2009, 04:05 PM~15705239
> *if its at rosa's alex  can treat everyone to a fajita dinner... right alex..??  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: I think your wife has smacked you one to many times.
I nominate benny for paying at the next meeting :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

negativo everyone knows I'm living la vida broka !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 18 2009, 04:32 PM~15705542
> *negativo everyone knows I'm living la vida broka !!!
> *


how much for that car we picked up for you in killeen, see if she will take payments, your wife :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 02:47 PM~15705038
> *there or at rosa's
> *


now ur thinking


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 18 2009, 03:05 PM~15705239
> *if its at rosa's alex  can treat everyone to a fajita dinner... right alex..??  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 03:17 PM~15705380
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: I think your landohas smacked you one to many times.
> I nominate benny for paying at the next meeting  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 18 2009, 03:37 PM~15704926
> *how does after the passionate rides car show sound?
> *


yea at Rosa's would be nice.. maybe make it a CTLC meeting/Christmas get together for everyone .. iam down


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 03:47 PM~15705038
> *there or at rosa's
> *


Rosas is pretty big & also has a patio in case mr chavez wants to start break dancing again  

the sonic on Tha Valley over here also has a big kinda like patio were ppl can sit down & chill ,& a play ground for tha kiddos.....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 18 2009, 04:32 PM~15705542
> *negativo everyone knows I'm living la vida broka !!!
> *


Pos sell me tha Bomba


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2009, 04:17 PM~15705380
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: I think your wife has smacked you one to many times.
> I nominate benny for paying at the next meeting  :biggrin:
> *


I AGREE :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 18 2009, 11:56 PM~15710722
> *Rosas is pretty big & also has a patio in case mr chavez wants to start break dancing again
> 
> the sonic on Tha Valley over here also has a big kinda like patio were ppl can sit down & chill ,& a play ground for tha kiddos.....
> ...


it mite be 35 degrees outside lol then again this is Texas it might be 80 degrees too


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 19 2009, 12:00 AM~15710783
> *it mite be 35 degrees outside lol then again this is Texas it might be 80 degrees too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

to those suggesting I sell my lil ole 48 you get a swift kick in the aSS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2009, 06:53 AM~15712531
> *to those suggesting I sell my lil ole 48 you get a swift kick in the aSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 19 2009, 07:53 AM~15712531
> *to those suggesting I sell my lil ole 48 you get a swift kick in the aSS
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEN YOU LL SELL IT TO US? :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting

Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
Myself and 3 others are confirmed and I will have Austin's #1 Donut eating champ with me :biggrin: 

I will like to have you comfirm if you are thinking of going....should be fun
Anna will record peoples reactions when we walk in for shits and giggles...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15772191
> *Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting
> 
> Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: yall are wild...haha..but hey ill get with miggy, maybe we can roll down... :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15772191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iam down but i dont get off till 5.. we can be there bout 7 :biggrin:  30mins to get ready and hour and half to drive down there but iam always down 
:thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15772191
> *Alright everybody I have told some of you that I wanted to shut down a local Buffet place...the thought crossed my mind one day when a couple of 280 lbs + people to walk in to a buffet all at once and wreck shop...of coarse everyone is welcome and it would another reason to get together away from a show setting
> 
> Date this sat at 6pm at Ryans off Palmer if possible
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Nov 24 2009, 09:35 PM~15772213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good...it will run into knights meeting time but I sure alex will give anna a pass....hell he'll be there


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 congrates miggy!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2009, 02:11 PM~15790450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maaaaan,that was a close one,during the awards i was feeling sick the closer we got to full custom class.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 27 2009, 06:50 PM~15800054
> *maaaaan,that was a close one,during the awards i was feeling sick the closer we got to full custom class.
> *


i think thats the class everyone was waiting for too.. wha was your reaction when Jon called out the results? :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 28 2009, 08:31 AM~15804438
> *i think thats the class everyone was waiting for too.. wha was your reaction when Jon called out the results?  :thumbsup:
> *


I was like yes and glad, I needed that money (for xmas) and I didn't feel sick anymore  :biggrin: what was everyone else's reaction to it?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 11:19 AM~15805119
> *
> I was like yes and glad, I needed that money (for xmas)  and I didn't feel sick anymore    :biggrin:  what was everyone else's reaction  to it?
> *


i think i heard someone whisper "ahh fuck" 
and i just couldnt get my eyes off that 1 mexican chick from fast & furious tokyo drift


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WE CAN HAVE OUR MEETING HERE.....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Nov 29 2009, 11:14 PM~15817854
> *WE CAN HAVE OUR MEETING HERE.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 28 2009, 12:19 PM~15805119
> *
> I was like yes and glad, I needed that money (for xmas)  and I didn't feel sick anymore    :biggrin:  what was everyone else's reaction  to it?
> *


I had that KOP Plaque up with pride :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SO WHERE IS THE MEETING AT ROSAS OR HOOTERS OR SONNYS :biggrin: :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Central Texas looked good out there yesterday and Rosa's went hard last night.. till the 2 cops came in .. see yall next weekend down in da ATX


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 6 2009, 10:27 PM~15892977
> *Central Texas looked good out there yesterday and Rosa's went hard last night.. till the 2 cops came in .. see yall next weekend down in da ATX
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 6 2009, 09:49 PM~15893175
> *:0  :0
> *


mrschavez got all nervous n shit. did you noticed him or tito didnt finish their plates.. thats why..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MIGGY U GOT THEM PICS FROM ROSAS WITH THA RIDES OUT THERE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Bumpkin?? where u at?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 7 2009, 06:52 PM~15903572
> *MIGGY  U  GOT  THEM  PICS  FROM ROSAS  WITH  THA  RIDES OUT THERE
> *


  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 10:27 AM~15911307
> *  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


[sitting sidewayz :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....   Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin: 


Raymond Lara
Central Texas Lowrider Council


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 11:16 AM~15912275
> *I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....    Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin:
> Raymond Lara
> Central Texas Lowrider Council
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 11:16 AM~15912275
> *I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....    Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin:
> Raymond Lara
> Central Texas Lowrider Council
> *


* X 2*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:16 PM~15912275
> *I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....    Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin:
> Raymond Lara
> Central Texas Lowrider Council
> *


awwww :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls

* Whut up homie, how is everything? * :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I would also like to get a guaranteed list of who is in the council for the next year... These clubs of who I know...

Passionate Rides
Knights of Pleasure
Latin Rollerz
Firme Tiempo
Suenos Vajos
Traffic :0 
La Compania

Rollerz Only??
Estrella??
1st Class??
Exotic Ones??
anymore??

These are just that I know of for sure, If i left you out sorry...add it to list


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 12:29 PM~15912433
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, tito_ls
> 
> ...



Everythings good..Hows things on your end... hows work? You makin it down this weekend...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, *tito_ls*

bumpkin


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2009, 12:44 PM~15912574
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15912574
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, tito_ls
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 11:43 AM~15912565
> *Everythings good..Hows things on your end... hows work?  You makin it down this weekend...
> *


 * I am going to try. If it is raining though I will not be able to take the truck due to the fact that it is top less. *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FPEREZII, 73monte, tito_ls, King61!

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 01:07 PM~15912801
> * I am going to try. If it is raining though I will not be able to take the truck due to the fact that it is top less.
> *



how bout the fleetwood... :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:42 PM~15912540
> *I would also like to get a guaranteed list of who is in the council for the next year... These clubs of who I know...
> 
> Passionate Rides
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>TRAFFIC CC will definitely be in the CTLC if i'm allowed to start a chapter here in Texas, but as of right now out of respect for my homies in Cali, i do not want to use the name until i'm given permission to do so


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 11:42 AM~15912540
> *I would also like to get a guaranteed list of who is in the council for the next year... These clubs of who I know...
> 
> Passionate Rides
> ...


*I would, but I'm not in the central Texas area, plus I never know when I will be @ home. *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:16 PM~15912275
> *I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....    Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin:
> Raymond Lara
> Central Texas Lowrider Council
> *



:tears: :tears: i wuv you man.(no ****)


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15912825
> *TRAFFIC CC will definitely be in the CTLC if i'm allowed to start a chapter here in Texas, but as of right now out of respect for my homies in Cali, i do not want to use the name until i'm given permission to do so
> *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:08 PM~15912813
> *how bout the fleetwood... :0
> *


* Still having issues with the cooling fans coming on. And it is to heavy to trailer, it starts to fishtail alot. :angry: But i'm working on getting it fixed, maybe i need to turn it around the other way. * :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 01:17 PM~15912881
> * Still having issues with the cooling fans coming on. And it is to heavy to trailer, it starts to fishtail alot.  :angry:  But i'm working on getting it fixed, maybe i need to turn it around the other way.  :dunno:
> *


hmm....you might need to turn it around, i only had a fishtailing problem if the lac wasnt towards the front of the trailer, and i mean the bumper was at the very nose of the trailer... you might have to hook the cooling fans to a relay or something else...my brother had probs. with his at one time...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 01:15 PM~15912868
> *:tears:  :tears: i wuv you man.(no ****)
> *



:tears: :tears: :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:21 PM~15912915
> *hmm....you might need to turn it around, i only had a fishtailing problem if the lac wasnt towards the front of the trailer, and i mean the bumper was at the very nose of the trailer... you might have to hook the cooling fans to a relay or something else...my brother had probs. with his at one time...
> *


* How did you load it the regular way? I think I need to load it up in reverse, because all the weight from the hydraulics & batteries. * :dunno:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 8 2009, 02:15 PM~15912868
> *:tears:  :tears: i wuv you man.(all ****)
> *



fixed :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 01:30 PM~15913038
> * How did you load it the regular way? I think I need to load it up in reverse, because all the weight from the hydraulics & batteries.  :dunno:
> *



what ya mean how i loaded it the regular way?? you might need to just pull it up the farthest that you can, these lacs are heavy ass hell either way, but with extra weight, its gonna be heavier either way...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Dec 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15913222
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


 mass puto


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:05 PM~15913390
> *what ya mean how i loaded it the regular way??  you might need to just pull it up the farthest that you can, these lacs are heavy ass hell either way, but with extra weight, its gonna be heavier either way...
> *


what I meant was if you loaded it front end first. I have had car's that I had to load with the back of the car to the front of the trailer. (In reverse) That's what I meant, sorry for not being so clear.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 7 2009, 10:00 PM~15905483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I think he's :tears: because we all hurt his feelings! :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15913679
> *what I meant was if you loaded it front end first. I have had car's that I had to load with the back of the car to the front of the trailer. (In reverse) That's what I meant, sorry for not being so clear.
> *



oh, my bad.. :biggrin: ... yeah i loaded the front end first, but they are heavy cars, and if it isnt loaded up right, they will fishtail... make sure it is up all the way, so most of the weight will be towards front...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:43 PM~15913753
> *oh, my bad.. :biggrin: ... yeah i loaded the front end first, but they are heavy cars, and if it isnt loaded up right, they will fishtail... make sure it is up all the way, so most of the weight will be towards front...
> *


That's how I had it, pulled up all the way to the wench. I just have to try another way. Hope to see y'all this weekend.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 12:16 PM~15912275
> *I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....    Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin:
> Raymond Lara
> Central Texas Lowrider Council
> *



:tears: :tears: 












that was so much muthafuckin readin that my eyes got watery for a sec :tears: 

aww bumpkin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 8 2009, 05:59 PM~15915848
> *:tears:  :tears:
> that was so much muthafuckin readin that my eyes got watery for a sec  :tears:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15912825
> *TRAFFIC CC will definitely be in the CTLC if i'm allowed to start a chapter here in Texas, but as of right now out of respect for my homies in Cali, i do not want to use the name until i'm given permission to do so
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 9 2009, 05:27 PM~15928297
> *TTT
> *


yeah!!!!,,,,,what he said :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Dec 9 2009, 08:58 PM~15930881
> *yeah!!!!,,,,,what he said  :biggrin:
> *


mira mira bein chingon :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15912869
> *
> *


when are you gonna change your layitlow name to Bumpkin


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15931271
> *when are you gonna change your layitlow name to Bumpkin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,,,,,,,,,sorry tito,,,I mean :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 9 2009, 02:03 PM~15925539
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 9 2009, 11:12 PM~15933577
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2009, 09:28 PM~15931271
> *when are you gonna change your layitlow name to Bumpkin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT FOR THA CTLC


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 10 2009, 12:12 AM~15933577
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC IN TEJAS :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15937349
> *TRAFFIC IN TEJAS :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15937349
> *TRAFFIC IN CENTRAL TEJAS :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 11 2009, 10:39 AM~15947424
> *:wave:
> *


dont be working too hard out there vato.. i see you took plenty of snacks :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 10 2009, 05:04 PM~15939776
> *
> *


 :h5: :x:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!+Dec 10 2009, 01:54 PM~15937349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>hopefully if everything goes right it'll become a reality :x:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 08:21 PM~15953610
> *hopefully if everything goes right it'll become a reality  :x:
> *


THAT B TIGHT uffin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2009, 07:21 PM~15953610
> *hopefully if everything goes right it'll become a reality  :x:
> *


 :x:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 12 2009, 01:31 PM~15958974
> *:x:
> *


Sup my Brother are you crossing your fingers or throwing up the Southside :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 12 2009, 12:37 PM~15959021
> *Sup my Brother are you crossing your fingers or throwing up the Southside :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

CTLC TIME TO PUT THA RIDES UP STACK THA PAPER AND UPGRADE FOR 2010


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 15 2009, 01:07 AM~15985104
> *CTLC TIME TO PUT THA RIDES UP STACK THA PAPER AND UPGRADE FOR 2010
> *


its the off season now :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

whats up podnaz :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:x: Southside! :biggrin: wuzup!!!!!!!!!!!! Centro


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Dec 15 2009, 10:30 AM~15987171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOOTERS ANYONE :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Toy drive, this sunday... Belton, Tx... 10-?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 16 2009, 10:38 PM~16005370
> *Toy drive, this sunday... Belton, Tx... 10-?
> *



more info?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Dec 17 2009, 05:53 AM~16007324
> *more info?
> *


x2


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

I know this is off the topic, but was wondering if anyone know's of cabin rentals east of Austin around the Giddings area. Thanks


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 17 2009, 12:22 PM~16009424
> *I know this is off the topic, but was wondering if anyone know's of cabin rentals east of Austin around the Giddings area. Thanks
> *


lake bastrop? dunno if that is close enough


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 17 2009, 12:42 PM~16009609
> *lake bastrop? dunno if that is close enough
> *


Yea or more s.east towards la grange area. what do call that area central east texas looks like there is not alot out that way. thanks anyway


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 17 2009, 04:08 PM~16011512
> *Yea or more s.east towards la grange area. what do call that area central east texas looks like there is not alot out that way. thanks anyway
> *


u goin deer hunting? if so thats a good area .. just watch out for the popo they bad that way


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2009, 07:08 PM~16013482
> *u goin deer hunting? if so thats a good area .. just watch out for the popo they bad that way
> *


naw trying to get away from all the lights


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 17 2009, 10:22 PM~16015685
> *naw trying to get away from all the lights
> *


well thats a good place for that too.. nothing but trees and cows and fields. its like that here where i live too.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 17 2009, 11:01 PM~16016075
> *well thats a good place for that too.. nothing but trees and cows and fields. its like that here where i live too.
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Two Woodpeckers...



A Mexican woodpecker and a Canadian woodpecker were in Mexico arguing about which country had the toughest trees. The Mexican woodpecker claimed Mexico had a tree that no woodpecker could peck.



The Canadian woodpecker accepted his challenge and promptly pecked a hole in the tree with no problem. The Mexican woodpecker was amazed.

The Canadian woodpecker then challenged the Mexican woodpecker to peck a tree in Canada that was absolutely 'impeccable' (a term frequently used by woodpeckers). The Mexican woodpecker expressed confidence that he could do it and accepted the challenge.

The two of them flew to Canada where the Mexican woodpecker successfully pecked the so-called 'impeccable' tree almost without breaking a sweat.

Both woodpeckers were now terribly confused. How is it that the Canadian woodpecker was able to peck the Mexican tree, and the Mexican woodpecker was able to peck the Canadian tree, yet neither was able to peck the tree in their own country?

After much woodpecker pondering, they both came to the same conclusion: Apparently, Tiger Woods was right, when he said, your pecker gets harder when you're away from home.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15912275
> *I know this is kinda late, lol, but you know me...haha.... I would like to congratulate Alex on his win at Magnificos,I know it got interesting at the end, and you managed to pull it off... and Rick for not missing a show, and almost makin it to Magnificos,much props homie...And to Miggy for bringin home the 3rd place, I know that you put a lot on hold just so you could show everywheres..much props... (AND IM SURE THERE'S GOIN BE A LAMARK IN THERE SOMEWHERE AS WELL.. MAY NOT BE A CAR BUT ITS THE HOTTES 24'' BIKE IN TEXAS, CENTRAL THAT IS)No matter what, yall represented very well for the CTLC, and yall held it down.... That right there, gives all my respect, and the respect from others as well... Cause I do know that yall all have sacrificed things in order to be out there showing, and reppin... I know it takes a lot of work to follow the tour, which me being apart of the tour makes me proud that my own is out there with me... Much props for this year, and next year, i think we might have a few others out there with yall....    Also it wasnt just about the tour, no matter what everybody supports everybody, before we all kinda stuck to our own cities, but now we have brothers from all over Central Texas, and to me, Thats what the CTLC mainly got started for and was the main goal. We have accomplished that goal, and we are working on achieving other goals. Much props to all the clubs around here, and we will be back stronger than ever in 2010 :biggrin:
> Raymond Lara
> Central Texas Lowrider Council
> *


  Thanks Tito those are kind words from ya homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 18 2009, 12:52 PM~16020526
> *Two Woodpeckers...
> 
> 
> ...


SO MUCH READING :uh: 

BUT GOOD STORY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 19 2009, 12:53 PM~16029229
> *SO MUCH READING :uh:
> 
> BUT GOOD STORY
> *


it was in off topic but i had to share it wit yall :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 19 2009, 03:25 PM~16030312
> *it was in off topic but i had to share it wit yall  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 01:42 PM~15912540
> *I would also like to get a guaranteed list of who is in the council for the next year... These clubs of who I know...
> 
> Passionate Rides
> ...


caught a virus on my computer getting it fixed :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 19 2009, 08:02 PM~16031894
> *caught a virus on my computer getting it fixed  :angry:
> *


step away from the porn


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how did the toy drive go today? i dont like workin weekends


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hola onde estan....las negritas................ it was good. good weather also...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 20 2009, 07:25 PM~16040282
> *hola  onde  estan....las  negritas................  it  was  good.  good  weather also...
> *


who all went?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, miggy254

que onda vato loco


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> who all went?
> everyone but u ..what happnd... you were mia..... some of the guys from killeen suenos vajos passionate rides ohh yea bumpkin was there also.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> > who all went?
> > everyone but u ..what happnd... you were mia..... some of the guys from killeen suenos vajos passionate rides ohh yea bumpkin was there also.
> 
> 
> i was at work.. they got me working weekends now :angry: .. plus you seen my back tire and my cell is off so i cant hit the highway w/o a phone. that tire is ready to blow at any min now. i should be on stocks by next week hopefully


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

I EVEN GOT LOST IN BELTON..JK


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 20 2009, 06:36 PM~16040390
> *i was at work.. they got me working weekends now  :angry: .. plus you seen my back tire and my cell is off so i cant hit the highway w/o a phone. that tire is ready to blow at any min now. i should be on stocks by next week hopefully
> *


YEA DAMN THAT SUKS ...WELL YOU BETTER KEEP IT SAFE THAN SORRY...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 20 2009, 07:36 PM~16040397
> *I  EVEN  GOT  LOST  IN  BELTON..JK
> *


who all from PR went? i know sum hoes in Belton


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

BY THA WAY... NOTICE IM ONLINE HEHEHEHEHEHE.....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 20 2009, 06:38 PM~16040418
> *who all from PR went? i know sum hoes in Belton
> *


AWWWWW CHIT....WELL I WENT IN MY DAILY TO TAKE SOME TOYS WAS ONLY THERE FOR A FEW...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Dec 20 2009, 07:39 PM~16040432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up :thumbsup: i wanted to go :banghead:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anna has the completed copy of the KOP Anniversay carshow / Torres Empire show (Dallas) for sale on dvd...complete with doughnut eating contest and car hop(s)
$7 each or $8 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 20 2009, 07:25 PM~16040290
> *who all went?
> *


SORRY I WASNT ABLE TO GO EITHER BUMPKIN, TU SABES Y  

NEXT YEAR WIT SIME MORE PLANING WE CTLC CAN MAKE IT A GOOD ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 20 2009, 01:26 AM~16035195
> *step away from the porn
> *


I jus can't do it captain :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WE ALL SMOKIN UP IN THIS BIOCH


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 22 2009, 07:20 PM~16061143
> *WE ALL SMOKIN UP IN THIS BIOCH
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 22 2009, 09:43 PM~16063293
> *:420:  :420:
> *


LOOK AT U, HIGH THAN A MOFO


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Dec 23 2009, 01:06 AM~16065401
> *:biggrin:
> *


and dis ***** all cheesin... u know he blowed


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 23 2009, 03:30 PM~16069895
> *and dis ***** all cheesin... u know he blowed
> *


  PUFF PUFF PASS


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas... Hope I can do more shows with yall this next coming year...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

whats the plans for 2010?


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

MORE SHOWS, MORE COOK OUTS, MORE FOOD, MORE GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2009, 02:44 PM~16094960
> *whats the plans for 2010?
> *


for you to sell ur car and get that lac....... :0


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 26 2009, 04:20 PM~16095120
> *MORE SHOWS, MORE COOK OUTS, MORE FOOD, MORE GOOD TIMES :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 05:32 PM~16095184
> *for  you  to  sell  ur  car  and  get  that lac....... :0
> *


 :0 if possable!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2009, 04:43 PM~16095532
> *:0 if possable!
> *


you can do it


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote] :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote]
:cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

[/quote]
wow..............


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 08:19 PM~16096150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 08:43 PM~16096329
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mrchavez, Cut N 3's
> 
> *


What's up everyones !


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

well dammit everyone is asleep ........... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 07:19 PM~16096150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that broad put a dent in my hood :angry: 















so i just took the car to the shop for a fresh paint job


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

MORNING PEOPLE.......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 12:23 PM~16100688
> *MORNING PEOPLE.......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

mira mira ....a ray of sunshine........


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

THA 09 IS ALMOST OVER :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 10:40 AM~16100793
> *THA 09 IS ALMOST OVER :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: it was a good year.. glad i met the ppl i know along the way...


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 27 2009, 11:48 AM~16100836
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  it  was  a  good  year..  glad  i  ATE ALL THA SAUSAGES I DID.....
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Dec 27 2009, 10:52 AM~16100861
> *:0
> *


what a jerk......... i was being nice....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 27 2009, 01:10 PM~16100968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

haha


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Trampia and some of the low lows from Austin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Dec 28 2009, 12:17 AM~16106714
> *Trampia and some of the low lows from Austin
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 28 2009, 01:34 PM~16111110
> *:cheesy:
> *


dont look at me lil puppet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 26 2010, 04:06 PM~16419123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up...I don't know if I have your correct #....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 26 2010, 04:06 PM~16419123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: LETS GET POPPIN


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 28 2010, 06:09 PM~16443024
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## gbmb1777 (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Jun 9 2008, 11:56 PM~10835781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's up central texas we in the texas panhandle are inviting you to come to the first annual down2clown springbreak bash at gamboas outdoor event center in amarillo texas there will be a hoppers from all over competing, and carsyou only see in magazines showing there stuff, a concert with (Chingo Bling, rasheed of dopehouse records and lil young of swisha house out of h-town, along with various artist to be anounced at a later time, so come on out and kick it with us, for information go to Down2clowncustom.ning.com and click on chuck browns page and scroll down to the entry form and contact information will be on the bottom of the page.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Feb 4 2010, 03:13 AM~16508378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT- April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gbmb1777_@Feb 4 2010, 01:36 PM~16511054
> *what's up central texas we in the texas panhandle are inviting you to come to the first annual down2clown springbreak bash at gamboas outdoor event center in amarillo texas there will be a hoppers from all over competing, and carsyou only see in magazines showing there stuff, a  concert with (Chingo Bling, rasheed of dopehouse records and lil young of swisha house out of h-town, along with various artist to be anounced at a later time, so come on out and kick it with us, for information go to Down2clowncustom.ning.com and click on chuck browns page and scroll down to the entry form and contact information will be on the bottom of the page.
> *


i thought DownIIClown was out of Dallas :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16639047
> *i got confirmation on the hop yesterday  :thumbsup: just working on the payouts now
> 
> I NEED AT LEAST 10 HOPPERS... anyone interested???
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

where da phuck everyone been at?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

here on lil............. where you been at hybernating


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## La Compania C.C. (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=531356


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

WAT UP CTLC


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Apr 10 2010, 02:19 AM~17150556
> *WAT UP CTLC
> *


wat it do


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

what up......................its that time of tha year ..,shows left and right


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 10 2010, 08:19 AM~17151479
> *what  up......................its  that  time  of  tha  year  ..,shows  left  and  right
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Hope you can make it


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Apr 19 2010, 10:27 PM~17243306
> *
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 17 2010, 11:26 PM~17523315
> *
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yall dont forget about the carwash this Saturday in Waco


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up homies


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## LaUnica127 (May 17, 2010)

What car wash?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaUnica127_@May 19 2010, 04:33 PM~17542914
> *What car wash?
> *


i believe its this Saturday but not sure. but Passionate Rides cc is having a car wash in Waco on South Valley Mills. check with MrChavez he can give you all da info :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

yup trying to wash some cars up... and to chill and meet some people.. we will be out there from 10 am till3 pm..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up Cen Tex


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sup


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17604768
> *sup
> *


que haces wey?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

what do yall think...any ideas if yall wanna add more...


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 26 2010, 11:38 AM~17610223
> *what do yall think...any ideas if yall wanna add more...
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 26 2010, 11:38 AM~17610223
> *what do yall think...any ideas if yall wanna add more...
> 
> 
> ...


mrchavez said you forgot the white star on the lower right hand side .. lol jk but i just noticed that. we should get a banner made soon for the shows


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

alreadyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 26 2010, 12:38 PM~17610223
> *what do yall think...any ideas if yall wanna add more...
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 26 2010, 11:38 AM~17610223
> *what do yall think...any ideas if yall wanna add more...
> 
> 
> ...



is there anything different yall wanna see on it... I know ive been slipping, but time to get back on the ball...my apologies to everybody..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If you enter the Temple show on June 13th, you will be able to register for the 6th Annual 97.9 The Beat Show on August 22nd in Dallas. Space is limited, so we hope to see you there!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 28 2010, 10:52 PM~17637623
> *:cheesy:
> *


Last Active May 29, 2010 - 06:49 AM


:0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hope to see everyone this Sunday in Temple


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Happy fathers day to all the cen tx homies


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 19 2010, 10:46 PM~17836225
> *Happy fathers day to all the cen tx homies
> *


X1960


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 19 2010, 10:46 PM~17836225
> *Happy fathers day to all the cen tx homies
> *


x3957.....thats 1963 + 1994 for those that dont know :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

* I got a homie hooking it up...if you need a personalized hat,shoes,back pack, purses( for the ladies) or anything look my homie up... WWW.NOCOMPINK.COM...he will hook you up..  










this ISN'T air brushing.*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 4 2010, 11:07 AM~17958643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE MIGGY..................TU MADRE........ :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2010, 12:05 AM~17961811
> *PINCHE MIGGY..................TU MADRE........ :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

what it do homies


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

post up and carshows or barbq's coming up in Central Texas..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

just putting this out there to those that wanna help... theres a lil kid at the jr. high my mom teaches at.... he is in need of some clothes... my mom said the other day he had on his dads shoes with holes in the soles, which fit em way too big, and some gym shorts that fit em too small and a long sleeve western shirt on.... so ya know we are trying to help out on whatever we can.... we have gave em some shoes and a few outfits, but if ya got anything, let me know, new or used...he accepts whatever... he wears a 9 1/2 shoe and 36 pants and xl shirt.. My mom said he gets picked on a lot and ya know it aint the kids fault... he is in the 6th grade.. Let me know if anybody wanna help out..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2010, 07:58 PM~18519300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

LA COMPANIA CAR Shttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=email
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MkFDFujbcw&feature=emailHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 8 2010, 07:32 AM~18513698
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2010, 06:58 PM~18519300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 loving the logo TITO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 05:17 PM~18593670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

tito yall cover san antonio? or who does?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what happened with this :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:|


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 5 2010, 09:08 PM~18745384
> *what happened with this  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 17 2010, 11:34 AM~19352461
> *:dunno:
> *


hi................


----------

